# Richinbama 2018-2020 beekeeping quest



## squarepeg

*Richinbama*

hi rich, i hope you don't mind but i started this thread for you. we're looking forward to hearing about your first year with bees!


----------



## squarepeg

*Re: Richinbama*

once they could smell through the broken glove they were able to find their target, and then after that first stinger was placed the smell of the stinger was a very strong attractant to the other bees.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Thanks square !!!😁
Now I got to get some bees. Will order some Monday. Found packages 125.00 , and want a nice nuc or 2 !!!


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Yup, it sure was. Man they changed in an instant. Wasn't sure if it was color or smell. Lol, but they got me 😂


----------



## squarepeg

*Re: Richinbama*

when i first started i got the leather beekeeping gloves. it didn't take long before they became full of stingers and the bees went straight to them. 

it was too much trouble to keep the leather gloves clean so i learned how to be more careful handling the frames and do my best to avoid that first sting.

now i just wear thin disposable nitrile gloves which can't block the stinger but do block the scent of my hands and they work really well. 

if by chance i get stung through the nitriles it's really easy to use the glove to pull the stinger out and for some reason the smell of the stinger doesn't appear to linger.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Kewl square, say how do the heavy duty Playtex gloves work? Like the dishwashing gloves?


----------



## Lburou

*Re: Richinbama*

Bees HATE the color black. It pays to wear light colored clothes around the bees. I guess bing richin bama is better than being poorinbama...


----------



## squarepeg

*Re: Richinbama*



Richinbama said:


> Kewl square, say how do the heavy duty Playtex gloves work? Like the dishwashing gloves?


i've not tried those rich. the nice thing about the thin ones is that they don't get in the way too much when it comes to working the hives.

after you get stung a few times it doesn't hurt as much and there is less of a reaction, unless you end up being the rare case that develops an allergy to the sting, in which case it's probably time to find another hobby.


----------



## Vance G

*Re: Richinbama*

I get dishwashing gauntlets which are black at a resturant supply for about six bucks. Some times the bees are stirred up and they protect you from the storm. Mostly I use harbor frieght 9 mil neoprene gloves and They are black which seems to bother me more than the bees. Mostly I am just careful and go bare handed.


----------



## Lburou

*Re: Richinbama*

I've been using the 'high risk' (14-15 mil) nitrile gloves. The blue 15 mil gloves are thin enough to feel the frames and a buzzing bee, but still make it hard to get through to your skin and sting -although it does happen from time to time. 

A little talcum powder lets you reuse the gloves, they last me for months with occasional use. Best to go gloveless at some point, but these high risk gloves work for me when I need them.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Yes they definitely reacted to black, or it was the year in them showing the black. I'll try the big role, and mabye get a pair of the dishwashing gloves too. I'd prefer bare hands, but till I get used to getting popped...eewwee...lol.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Probably was the scent that came out after the tear, cause chris had black nitrile gloves over his hands, and they didnt bother him. Or the 2 different colored hands... lol one purple, and one black after the tear


----------



## Dan the bee guy

*Re: Richinbama*

Gloves gloves gloves got rid of them long ago if you don't have a problem with stings bare hands is the way to go.


----------



## GaryG74

*Re: Richinbama*

I use the thicker, blue nitrile gloves that you can buy by the pair at home improvement stores. They usually run $4 or $5 a pair and last a long time. I use them for regular inspections and when I'm using formic acid. I'm looking at going to OAV in the future and will use them for that too. I think they are 14 mil but I can feel the frames and bees pretty good so don't mash bees or drop frames.


----------



## Hive5ive

Just my two cents. I got rid of the gloves mostly. The trick is to smoke your hands. I smoke my hands, jacket, pants and veil before I open the lid every time. They pretty much ignore you. You can use liquid smoke on your hands too. I'm not a t-shirt beekeeper though, seems like they go right for the eyes if you're not wearing a hood or veil.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Thanks guys , I'd like to go bare hand. But I'll gaduate to that I'm sure. I like the idea of gloves Gary mentioned. Are these the same ass the dishwashing gloves mom used to use at the sink?


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

I.got my frames togather, I got 50 med. Frames, and 50 med frames with foundation. (Allnwith slots for foundation) Also, I got 10 frames med. comb from a friend. My thought was to put 2 frames of comb in 10 frame med. , 2 with foundation, and the rest empty frames into each hive when I put my packages in at start. And use foundation frames in the honey supers. Any ideas form you guys/gals on this. Also frame arrangement, positions , as I have no honey frames with honey to start out with. ? 
Also, I'm trying to get a nuc or two locally? 
Equipment to start with - 2 -5 frame nucs, both with a 2nd box above for expansion.(built)
Have 6 med 10 frame boxes( built ), and starting 2 bottom boards(solid) 2 inner covers, and 2 telescoping covers in the build stage as of now. Oops , im also going to build a couple deep 10 frame boxes, as nucs I get may be as deeps. Just in case. Thanks 
Thanks for advice and encouragement !!!!


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Over the weekend, i visited a friend and his hives. I saw his device for treating oa. Basically, a copper pipe, flattened on one end, with a coupler fitting to put the o.a in, then heated with a torch, then the flattened end inserted into entrance. I didn't see it in use, but was curious/intrigued that this would mabye work fairly well? Any observations?


----------



## GaryG74

*Re: Richinbama*

I'm not sure what the dish washing gloves are made of (vinyl? Or rubber?) but the ones I buy are nitrile. Few stings get through and they're good for using with chemicals like OA or Formic acid (chemical resistant).


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Kewl, I'll try a pair of those out, and mabye add a exam glove underneath as well. I did get stung a few time with the cloth glove, with the exam glove over it. But, only when the exam glove shredded.. lol, they zoomed in on my bad glove hand, and bounced off my veil really good at that point. Was fun though 😂


----------



## JConnolly

*Re: Richinbama*

I buy the 7 mil nitrile gloves from Harbor Freight, I watch for a sale and buy a bunch of boxes. The 7 mil gloves seem to offer a good trade off between dexterity and protection. Occasionally a stinger will get through the 7 mil gloves, but even if it does she doesn't get a good sting in. I seem to react to bee stings in proportion to how thick the meat is. Stings to my arms, neck, chest, make a small welt that's mostly gone the next day. Stings to my forehead or finger though swell up a lot and take a few days to go down, so I focus on protecting my head and my fingers.


----------



## ericweller

*Re: Richinbama*



Richinbama said:


> Over the weekend, i visited a friend and his hives. I saw his device for treating oa. Basically, a copper pipe, flattened on one end, with a coupler fitting to put the o.a in, then heated with a torch, then the flattened end inserted into entrance. I didn't see it in use, but was curious/intrigued that this would mabye work fairly well? Any observations?


You would do better to purchase a real OA vaporizer instead of relying on a blowtorch. The temperature in which OA sublimates is critical and if it is too high or too low, the OA is ineffective.


----------



## Lburou

*Re: Richinbama*



ericweller said:


> You would do better to purchase a real OA vaporizer instead of relying on a blowtorch. The temperature in which OA sublimates is critical and if it is too high or too low, the OA is ineffective.


This is good advice!


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

My thought was along this line to Eric, it was neat seeing how creative this approach was though. Just was curious as to it ability to do the job consistently.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Yup, lebreau i agree, I've saw the yard fogger thing too. Still amazed at the contraptions out there !!!


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Yup, jc... harbor freight looks good to me i think i saw a 7 and a 9 mil there. Ill double em up for sanity...lol. actually i didnt react to bad though. Got hit on the hand 2 for sure, and mabye 3 . Fingers didnt swell up too bad at all. For a few minutes mabye. So, im thinking they didnt get me too good then...😁. Qhat us guys do for fun ....lol


----------



## Nhaupt2

*Re: Richinbama*

I only use gloves at harvest time, when all the marbles are on the table. I can't believe y'all use nitriles, my hands sweat too much in them during the summer. I much prefer thin baseball or golf gloves in white leather. They are thin and cool and stop stingers.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Hi napatu2 , im new at bees... So looking at all options. I'm not afraid to sweat, but prefer not to, and would like protection, and still feel the frames, and price and comfort a big plus starting out. Lord when I played ball, we rarely had gloves on our hands. Except the mitts themselves, we were poor...lol. I'll look at them though at academy, do you have a brand, and style number for the ones that you use. We have academy sports around the corner. I'll definitely look at them. P.s. I've only been inside 6 hives 1 time. Like 2 days ago. So very new ....


----------



## Ddawg

*Re: Richinbama*

I have used the nitrile gloves in the past and I liked them. The only issue I have is my hands get very sweaty, and if you tear one it's impossible to get a new glove on with sweaty hands. 
I went to Lowes and bought some smooth leather gardening gloves for $7 that seem to work really well.
I still don't have the nerve to go bare handed.


----------



## Hillbillybees

*Re: Richinbama*

When the weather or operation makes gloves a needed item we use these gloves from Amazon.

Valutek VTGNPFB12-L Nitrile ESD Cleanroom Gloves [Ambidextrous, 12in beaded cuff, Powder Free, White] 100 gloves, Large

They are about $20 bucks for a hundred. Get a full day out of them most times. I've only been stung once thru them and probably used them on a couple thousand times in hives. They are thin and you can feel everything. Works out cheaper than having some thicker gloves around for the guys. They sweat your hands a little but that makes them easier to get off and on. Randy Oliver suggested them and he was right again.


----------



## squarepeg

*Re: Richinbama's question about gloves*

(rich, i edited the title of your thread to better reflect the topic)


----------



## Steve in PA

JConnolly said:


> I buy the 7 mil nitrile gloves from Harbor Freight, I watch for a sale and buy a bunch of boxes. The 7 mil gloves seem to offer a good trade off between dexterity and protection. Occasionally a stinger will get through the 7 mil gloves, but even if it does she doesn't get a good sting in. I seem to react to bee stings in proportion to how thick the meat is. Stings to my arms, neck, chest, make a small welt that's mostly gone the next day. Stings to my forehead or finger though swell up a lot and take a few days to go down, so I focus on protecting my head and my fingers.


 I use those exact ones as well. I don't think I've ever been stung through them.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama's question about gloves*

Ok guys got my bees ordered. 2 packages to start from brushy mtn bees. Will be in on april 20, 2018. Now for a nuc or 2. That should keep me busy. Also go my hive tools and vented jacket. All i need is a 5 gal. Bucket, a smoker and some gloves.. &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama's question about gloves*

I guess the correct title to my thread should be " richinbama beekeeping quest 2018" , as this is kinda like my humble beginnings journal, and quest for answers. Somehow it gets changed each day??? I prefer it stays the same... please. 
thanks guys for replys


----------



## Hops Brewster

*Re: Richinbama*



squarepeg said:


> when i first started i got the leather beekeeping gloves. it didn't take long before they became full of stingers and the bees went straight to them.
> 
> it was too much trouble to keep the leather gloves clean so i learned how to be more careful handling the frames and do my best to avoid that first sting.
> 
> now i just wear thin disposable nitrile gloves which can't block the stinger but do block the scent of my hands and they work really well.
> 
> if by chance i get stung through the nitriles it's really easy to use the glove to pull the stinger out and for some reason the smell of the stinger doesn't appear to linger.


good post, squarepeg. Similar to my own experience. A lot better feel for the bees equates to fewer bees getting bumped, bruised or broken, therefore fewer stings. And just a tug on the glove removes the sting. I have even take this to the next step and started working them barehanded except when conducting deep inspections or other very invasive actions. It's a cool feeling, to have bees walking all over my hands just checking me out, without stinging.

Also, keeping stinging insects means getting stung. IMO, the terror of getting stung should soon pass.


----------



## Hops Brewster

*Re: Richinbama*



Lburou said:


> Bees HATE the color black. It pays to wear light colored clothes around the beesQUOTE]
> 
> That might be true, maybe. But I believe there are factors that upset the bees much more than the mere presence of a color. Being crushed with clumsy, pheremone-drenched gloves is one of them.


----------



## Lburou

*Re: Richinbama*



Lburou said:


> Bees HATE the color black. It pays to wear light colored clothes around the beesQUOTE]
> 
> That might be true, maybe. But I believe there are factors that upset the bees much more than the mere presence of a color. Being crushed with clumsy, pheremone-drenched gloves is one of them.


Africanized bees have entered UT.. If they make it to your world, the truth of what I wrote will be stingingly clear to you. 

Texas bees will attack black, and yes, beekeepers are wise not to crush bees, and to use smoke.


----------



## GregB

*Re: Richinbama*



Richinbama said:


> Thanks guys , I'd like to go bare hand..


Just because guys on youtube go bare hands, I would not do it.

You want to be comfortable in your gear so to scoop a handful of bees at any moment because it may happen.
If you can scoop your bees bare hand and not be afraid of it - then go for it.
Otherwise equip yourself so that you are not afraid to scoop/brush your bees by hand at any time (if it takes gloves - then do gloves).

So are you ready to scoop up/brush off your bees by bare hand?

PS: obviously, it is better to catch a queen by bare hand and so you do that; 
sometimes you can afford to be lazy and not dress up and so you get away with that too.


----------



## Dan the bee guy

*Re: Richinbama*

I found beekeeping much more enjoyable when I got rid of all that protection. The first time I had to put new queens into splits I made was a rainy day and cold. My wife held the umbrella while I placed the cages. My hands must of been full of the Queen pheromones because the bees just crawled all over my hands and warmed them up. Never went back to gloves and I think I've gotten resistant to the bee sting I haven't had any swelling from stings for years even when I get it in the face but the ones right under the nose can hurt.


----------



## DeepCreek

*Re: Richinbama*

Paul Kelly (Canada), doesn't let his students wear gloves, and I rarely do either. Here in the South the nitrile gloves just fill with sweat and then drip all over the place. I tolerate a little venom therapy from time to time. I've actually made statements that I hadn't been stung in awhile. Use smoke and move slow. I work my bee's every 7 to 10 days, so just maybe we've bonded. If you spend to much time in a hive, they'll let you know it.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Thanks guys, I'll try the bare handed approach... But when I get the feeling somebody is gonna get me , I'll go away and put some handy gloves on. Lol


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Well tomorrow evening I'll attend my 2nd bee club meeting. 1st was at Cullman co bee club, and 2nd at the Madison co bee club, at the Huntsville botanical gardens. Thanks to Mr. Jovian here, I'll get another chance to meet a fellow beekeeper somewhat closer to me as well.per his invite. Which is kewl, I like meeting folks, and a little drive isn't bad, with a purpose. Like minded folks do gather... so, im.gathering all I can in from meetings, visits to several salaries, bee source, and online YouTube videos. Thanks Chris, jovian, and Lindsey Troutdale. And lookout men honeybees( David and lynn) .


----------



## bison

*Re: Richinbama*



Richinbama said:


> Thanks guys, I'll try the bare handed approach... But when I get the feeling somebody is gonna get me , I'll go away and put some handy gloves on. Lol


Smoke your hands well and you'll be surprised at how rarely you'll get stung (and most of those times will be when you accidentally pinch a bee).


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Will definitely use smoke. Last. Weekend I got stung 3 times. Didn't do much to me though. Was lucky I guess, mabye they didnt sink them stingers in too deep ? Lol


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Can someone tell me how to change my thread title, and it's content line?
I'd like it to reflect more than about gloves. 

Should be "Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest" . In subject line should say, "questions, answers, my journal " 
Thanks, richard


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Today I went to Madison co. Beekeepers club meeting. (Meeting #2 for me) was very informative, me club president, and state of al. Bee inspector (short lecture)for my region (no. Al.) Was very good topics, and had a master beek (Bob Fanning) doing a short lecture. Ill meet him in near future on my farm to go over things, and register my hives, as soon as bees get in, and a couple weeks after they settle in. Should be interesting, and mabye get allot of good insights into this venture !!! &#55357;&#56833; met up with jovian from here on beesource, was a kewl guy. 2nd person from beesource to meet in person from local. Worked on painting out hive boxes, and will build top cover, inner cover, and solid bottom boards x2 of each. And if time a few more med. Boxes. 
Thanks, Richard


----------



## squarepeg

*Re: questions, answers, my journal*

you can change the subject line anytime by clicking 'go advanced' when you are replying.


----------



## mgolden

*Re: Richinbama*



Richinbama said:


> Today I went to Madison co. Beekeepers club meeting. (Meeting #2 for me) was very informative, me club president, and state of al. Bee inspector (short lecture)for my region (no. Al.) Was very good topics, and had a master beek (Bob Fanning) doing a short lecture. Ill meet him in near future on my farm to go over things, and register my hives, as soon as bees get in, and a couple weeks after they settle in. Should be interesting, and mabye get allot of good insights into this venture !!! �� met up with jovian from here on beesource, was a kewl guy. 2nd person from beesource to meet in person from local. Worked on painting out hive boxes, and will build top cover, inner cover, and solid bottom boards x2 of each. And if time a few more med. Boxes.
> Thanks, Richard


What value would Beesource be, if 10,000 plus members did a daily Facebook entry?????????


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: questions, answers, my journal*

Thanks, I didn't know that. Appreciate that.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Mgolden, Seems like if ya could draw 10000 folks here daily, wouldn't be a need for Facebook.?


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*



Richinbama said:


> Mgolden, Seems like if ya could draw 10000 folks here daily, wouldn't be a need for Facebook.?


Seems like 2 different platforms, and this platform.is.specific only like minded folks here, so it's very beneficial. An interest group forum, is it?


----------



## squarepeg

*Re: questions, answers, my journal*

rich, when i first started with bees i read everything i could get my hands on. it turns out some materials ended up providing extremely valuable information while other materials did not.

here is an excellent primer by randy oliver:

http://scientificbeekeeping.com/scibeeimages/BEGINNERS-OUTLINE-PDF.pdf

you could spend a year or two studying everything randy has on his website. all of it is worthy of the time.

http://scientificbeekeeping.com

and here is a link to michael bush's website. michael is a strong advocate for treatment free beekeeping, but most of the information here applies to beekeeping in general regardless of whether one treats or not. the information is presented concisely and is easy to understand:

http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

your thread was moved to beekeeping 101 because:

"You're thinking about it or have already taken the first step. Beekeeping basics spoken here!"

(from the 'forum' page in which all of the sub forums are listed)

this will make it easier for others who are in a similar situation to be able to find and learn from your questions and the answers to them.

you will find that there are many on beesource who are generous with their time and knowledge; especially when it's clear that the questioner has taken the time to do a little homework.

i wish you all the best as you proceed along your quest!


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: questions, answers, my journal*

Thanks squarepeg. In do read allot of Randy Oliver, and Mike Bush. Both good reads ! Ill dig into them more. I like both opposed views, and seems to help me make better choices as of yet. I'll be getting my 2 packages March 20, 2018. I'm almost ready on my end. Got them at lookout mtn. Bees. David was OK nto deal with, just a big drive from Decatur, Al. Probably the bees come from Georgia. 
Glad to see yabfrom Bama also. So, here it goes.... Roll tide!!!


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Yesterday was a slow day for me. Haircut, and a visit to a friends : Lindsey trousdale's shop. He make all Woodward, and a beekeeper too.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Today, well rained out.was making misc. Wooden ware. So, I did catch a 15 minute break in rain. So I cut all wood for 2 bottom boards, and 1 med super. So, im assembling now.... in my dining good of all places. Lol, not bad, it's my catch all room now.... I think, till wife gets tired of it. 😁😎


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Today at the farm, was planning to set out my 5 frame nuc boxes, both as a swarm traps. Started raining, so didn't get them out. Also, worked out I suppose. My tractor went dead on me, ended up being a bad starter. So, Monday I'll be putting it back on after repairs rebuilding it. 
Then will fence off area for my apiary, for the 2 packages ordered. Hoping for a early swarm to pass and mabye collect if the choose my nuc boxes. I think Ill start 1 of the packages in the med supers I've built, and 1 in a five frame med. Nuc, which I built 2. Both have 2 nd boxes to make them 10 med frames each. Just wondering which will do best at start. ??? I'll add a pollen sub patty and a pint or quart jar of syrup to each box. Which ever jar size will fit into 2nd top box. I'll start with 1 drawn frame, and the rest as empty frames, in hope of drawing new wax into frames. Any ideas if this plan will work, and if I need to change any before I get ahead of myself... ??? Comments welcome. Thanks, Richard


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

New post.


----------



## GaryG74

*Re: Richinbama*

Use a small chunk of pollen patty, they're magnets for small hive beetles. See how much the bees will eat and don't give them more than they'll eat over a couple of days.


----------



## squarepeg

*Re: Richinbama*

one five frame medium nuc box seems a little bit small to start a package in.

if you still have those frames of drawn comb i would give them all of that i could so the colonies get off to a faster start.

you will get more a lot more comb built once it warms up to 80+ degrees and the main flow kicks in.

you should have plenty of pollen coming in now, i'd probably skip the patty.

same with nectar, although a little syrup to start a package off is what most folks who use packages recommend.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Hi thanks sp. Actually I was thinking of doubling the 5 frame med. To 2nd box making it a 10 frame, them later trannfering to ten frame med boxes. I made up all med. Equipment, thought everything standard would be good for long term. A bit more work I'm guessing. ??? 
Yes I have 10 frames of med drawn comb in freezer. We going to checkerboard it in with no foundation frames. Thoughts on this???
Thanks , Richard


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Yes, Gary. I may skip the patties. As you are correct. We will be getting tons of pollen in time for my packages in april 20th. Don't want the beetles, nor encourage them either.


----------



## squarepeg

*Re: Richinbama*

it's up to you rich. myself i would just go ahead and put them in the 10 frame boxes to begin with.

the best use for the five frame mediums are to start nucs with when you find a queen cell on a medium frame. 

don't checkerboard drawn comb with new frames, they will make the drawn comb frames too fat.

for the foundationless frames i would recommend waiting until you add your second box, putting just one frame of brood from the first box in the middle of it, and then letting the rest of the frames be foundationless.

they should draw them pretty evenly that way. with foundationless you have to make certain your hive is exactly level from left to right to the new comb will hit the bottom bar properly.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Your right. I'll just start them in 10 frame meds. I got 50 foundation frames, 50 foundationless, and 10 drawn comb. I do prefer the idea of using the nucs for splits, on queen cells.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Fun day, beautiful weather. Final coat on a wooden ware. 6 med boxes, 2 bottom boards 2 inner covers, 2 telescoping covers, and put 16 frames without foundation to gather, used paint stir sticks as my starter strips. Held in with 3 drops of latex caulk in the bottom groove. Only thing left is to put metal on telescoping covers. All with 1 coat primer, and 2 coats glidden pro/premium in semi gloss exterior. Worked on tractor. Put a rebuilt starter on, what a pain...lol then I broke the lead on solenoid off, too much torque. Ran it back to repair shop, 10 minute fix. New solenoid... grrr. 33 mile drive back to the shop, and 33 to the farm... a very fun day.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Been a bit since last post. 
I put out 2 5 frame nucs yesterday with 2 drops lemongrass oil. In hopes of a small swarm. Have 2complete and ready to go 10 frame hives and plenty of extra supers built out. Also made 2 deep supers, built just so I can put some feeders in when my 2 packages arrive. 
All I need now is a smoker, and an o.a. Pipe made up. Not the best , but I can't afford to get a o.a. Vape wand. Until I can, this will have to work. Now off to the farm to put out some left over rye grass sees from fall planting. Rain in the near future again. So I need it gone from my shed. Have a good day, and as always, any ideas... Make a post, as this is kinda my journal, and also my record of things needed to do,.. And ideas from my friends out there in beeland that can help me and others off to a better start. Thanks, Richard


----------



## Hive5ive

Hey Rich,
Sounds like you're moving along very nicely! How did your packages take to the drawn comb?


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi hive5, they come in april 29th. Supposed to be 21st. So, not here yet. I do have some honey frames to help out with start up. Fingers crossed. I have new frames also, 50 foundationless, with paint sticks as guides, and 50 with foundation in them. I'll be using 1 gal. Baby chick feeders, with rocks in the waterer base. Hoping this prevents drowning. This should help speed up comb production, for brood, and hoping for a flow at 2 week after introduction of bees 2 packages.


----------



## 1102009

*Re: Richinbama*



Richinbama said:


> All I need now is a smoker


Well here you go:
http://www.beeculture.com/up-in-smoke/


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Hi Sybil, I really like that link. I think ill try the can with the clothes hanger on it, do a handle. Actually my grand dad used that until he died on his hives. &#55357;&#56842; I'm ordering one this week... lol, I do thank you for all the help and advice you've given me , and answering the crazy questions I do ask. Everyone's been great at helping me out, and lots of great ideas from this, that I'm going to use too. Keep em coming !!! Thanks, Richard


----------



## 1102009

*Re: Richinbama*



Richinbama said:


> I do thank you for all the help and advice you've given me , and answering the crazy questions I do ask.


Blush!
What crazy questions? No more crazy than any of mine  sometimes I got no answer 

I`m curious about the "hive bomb" what was in there? Can´t read the description. Looks chemical.
I use dried treber and lavender in the smoker among other things organic like peanut shells. Bees love it.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Not sure about the hive bomb? Lol... im lost again.. Sybil. Do you mean the o.a. crack pipe? Or the smoker thing. ?


----------



## 1102009

*Re: Richinbama*

Sorry Rich,
use the link, scroll down...the spray can!


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama*

Got ya.. that's definitely an approach...lol definitely a hive bomb there..


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Today I built 2 more swarm traps, and set them out. Found a nice area less than 4-5 blocks from my house in town. Saw some bees 🐝 on the blackberries. Placed one at near ground level on small bricks, and one one a power pole in the middle of 2 split sections of woods, and in between both sections of woods... A large field covered in black berries, and mixed wild flowers and weeds. Second one was about 5 Ft off the ground. I did put a quart of 1-1 sugar water on top, and reduced entrances down to about 1-1.5 inches. Fingers crossed that they find my boxes, I put one frame in each of old broid comb, and lemongrass oil. Fingers crossed... Any tips from you guys and gals out there are welcomed. 
Thanks, Richard


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

That sounds like a nice field to have near your hives. Lucky you. BTW Welcome to the fun. Will you be trying to split this year?


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I'll be doing as many splits as can do. My 2 packages in next Friday jade. I put the boxes out yesterday, and went checked this evening. Not a bee anywhere near them
Wonder how long it takes em to find lemongrass oil, and sugar water 1:1 ? 
Im not sure on timing of splits ending season, but im thinking august would be a good ending point for that ?


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Jade, hows your swarm efforts going so far? I got 2 boxes at farm out, and wont be able to check em till next wednesfay after 2-3 days of rain starting to move through , starts tomorrow.... but getting my 2 in friday morning. Im.a bit nervous, but excited just the same. Is fun, except those darn tick, in the fields, and woods are bad in no. Alabama this year.... man I picked a ton off yesterday evening after setting those boxes out.


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Don't end up with lyme disease. Off deep woods keeps ticks at bay. No hits on my swarm traps yet. I put a new q-tip with 2 drops lg oil in each last week. I'm going to keep them out for at least another month. Rainy here. Ruined my Sunday bee plans.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I'll get.some.dw off. !!!!!Got my Sunday too, and Monday, and mabye Tuesday too ? I was gonna build out some more hives, boxes, bottom and tops ect. Well, mabye after the rain stops... good luck on yours also. So far I got.2 complete hives built, and enough boxes ect for them.for the season. Also 4 nucs, and boxes I can make 2 5 frame meds. With 2 five frame boxes to stack on. I'll make bunches more though. Also, I want to make some 2 or 3 frame boxes for queen cell mating . Dont have sizes figured iut yet though.. but in the works.


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Box building was on my list today too. I'm trying to decide how many two frames vs. five frames to build immediately. I got a nicot to try to raise some queens for splits. Too bad you aren't closer, we could tag team the building.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Me too on what and how many to build. Ill do i guess 3-4 queen mating boxes, and 3-4 More nucs. I figure the queen mating boxes will turn to nucs fast. So ill need a bunch of nucs like 8 -10 this year. My guesstimate. 
Man, if we were closer, yes on the team effort. What part fl. You in Jade?


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Jade I'm using all med. Frame stuff. I figure they will grow fast. I'll do individual 2 frame boxes. I like the idea.of queen castles too, but... I'm New, so I think I like the idea of not being to cramped at first. More work probably, but mabye easier to work at first. ??? Hmm, nuccot... I've seen that, but I'm not so advanced. 1st year here...lol. I want fast growth, that's manageable. I'd need to know allot of folks to sell all those queens. I'm thinking I'll pull cells before the hatch, and have a place for em to start off and mate. When I get nucs running, I can sell an mid summer.the rest will go till early spring to make some production hives I can split eventually, and have more hives, and sell more spring nucs. Just keep it growing as much as can sell, and overwinter I'm guessing. Honey will come, just bees seem.to be the way to make money, and growth, then the honey will come into play more.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Jade, I got 60 acres to play with. Allot of hills/mtn. I can do lots of different apiary sites there. I'll have to fence off with 3 strand electric. I have cows and horses. But they are fence broke, so no issues with them. There are a few nice sized orchards around, later I could mabye do a little pollinating in a couple of years mabye. Would be limited though. But I'm working on a small orchard of my own, and would love to do blackberries, and blueberries there also.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I'll make up several 2 frame queen cell/breeding nucs. Also I'll make a division board for some of my 5 frame nucs, giving me 2 2 frame queen breeding nucs per med box on hand. Mabye a good idea????


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I'm in NW Florida about 5 1/2 hrs. from your area.

I'm working over to mediums. I probably won't use all the larvae to create queens, but at least I can control the timing a bit better.

I can only dream of 60 acres. I'm on 1/2 an acre. My main goal is honey, but I'd love to get to the point I can sell nucs. I love my blueberries. The climax variety is my favorite. I'm hopeful that the bees will really help have bumper crops of muscadines.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I've a few vines of grapes. I'll dig up some wild Muscatine soon though. I've heard of climax variety, I wonder if they would do here? Honestly, im in it for the honey, but as much as this hobby cost...lol.. I think making bees is the main goal, and honey comes secondary. With bees you can make all the honey ya need. Just my adjusted thinking. 
Not that far really, it's a drive though. Mobile is like 6 hrs. 
I just finished addition of 22 x60 ft on existing 40x60ft barn. I'm planning on adding a work area on my barn, all I need is a wall, and a floor down. Will be used for nothing but bee stuff. A place to make all my wooden ware, and mabye even sell some eventually. Got plans to build me a house there sometime. So, I'll do my contracting and farm business at the same location.


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

That is a dream set-up. Yes, not to far away in the big picture. You need to switch from the wild muscadines to some of the cultivated ones. Much bigger and juicer grapes. Climax blueberries are large, sweet, and have almost no tart taste. Tif Blue is another great variety, sweet with a touch of tart.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Kewl, ill try some of those. Will be a bit before I get them going, but I like to be prepared in advance.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Today, it finally quit raining. I checked both traps I had put out close to home. No hits on either one. I did see more bee activity in this area though. More forgets than in last 2bweeks for sure. so, somebody may try out my trap boxes... ??? Fingers crossed on that.
Also, I built out new bottom board, inner cover, telescoping cover, and 2 new med. Boxes. So basically a new starter hive. I'm going to build out some 2 and 3 frame queen breeding nucs tomorrow if weather holds up. Would be nice, as I think ill use them to hatch queen cells, and I think it would be great as a start of a 5 frame nuc as well. Ideas..... Any comments welcomed, 
Thanks Richard


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Why not build a nuc and put in a board to split it into two mating boxes. That is how I'm leaning now. Less bulky equipment, fewer builds, and multiple uses.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi jade, im considering this on a limited basis. After all equipment is built out. I'll do 1 or 2 boxes up as a double nuc. I'm thinking ? That 1st yr is a build up year, and resources will be low at the start, so 2 and 3 frame nucs for adding minimal bees, and queen cell to a small box is the way to go at the start. Then after I have numbers, and colony strength up I can add in different directions like this. I actually like the idea well, but resources are primary at start for me. I don't want to get to flipping flop in first year. I want to set a realistic goal that is attainable. Stick to it, if it works well continue with it. Then experiment a little, till I find something I think may be better, then try it out. If I works better, im prepared to make some bigger investments, and equipment to the new idea, after I see I'm prepared to implement it further. To me it's a business, and also a hobby last. I hope to get to be a good keeper, and learn, basics and grow this up a bit.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Actually I'll build a few boxes with a double nuc in mind in next 2 weeks. I'll build out 2-4 2 framers next week. Also some top feeding boxes to match em. I did.find some on fat bee Man, and the dirt rooster channel on YouTube. (Dirt rooster. Changed his channel name on yt?, I just forgot it off hand) some good info from him, and good videos. Also, simple, and effective methods, and easy to do ideas. You should check em out jade. Hey that's david at barnyard bees. Lots of good info there.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Jade, dont forget robber screens !!!!


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Yes. I need to build robber screens. Right now there is so much forage that it isn't an issue, but that won't last much longer. Right now, I'm using wheels to minimize the hole size. What are you going to use for the metal? I can't seem to fins cheap sheet of aluminum. A 3x3 sheet was $60. I know there has to be something cheaper for robber screens and to cover lids with.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Ok for telescoping cover... i used aluminum flashing ..like 12.00 at home depot.(you can do 2 covers, and I think 1 or 2 nucs from a small roll.) 1 small roll is like 12.00. Robber screen, hardware store sell 1/8th inch hardware cloth, also called #8 hardware cloth. Small roll is like 7.00 for 10 ft. Roll. All you need to do is fold it into an L at the entrance loosely. Leave both sides open. The hives bees will go in and out the sides. The robbers will try to go straight in. Wallah, your bees know what to do, the robbers don't. So with this and entrance reducer... the hive can protect it entrance.


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I buy the 14" (for nucs) and 20" wide rolls of flashing x 10' long at Lowe's or Home Depot. Each roll covers five lids. I cut all the pieces 24" long and then trim the sides to give a 1" fold over all the way around. My robber screens look like the ones from Brushy Mountain, minus the metal plate and the doors. Bees exit the hive out of the top of the screen. The local hardware stores here do not carry the #8 cloth. That I buy from McMaster Carr online.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Ok, this is a long post, as was allot of unexpected happenings. Forgive me. Yesterday was a very busy day !!! Went to Pick up my 2 package bees and lookout men. Bee supply near Gadsden, al. 
Arrived at my farm, did my first 2 installs ever 😁. I think it went very well. No major issues, and didn't get stung but 2 times. 
Then I went to my local hardware store to Pick up some #8 or 1/8 hardware cloth. One of my neighbors was there also. Told him of the days events. Then he offered me up a colony.... it's a doozey. It's located in a 1956 Chevy pickup. Of all places, in the gas tank !!!! I had to study this one. Cooking up an idea of how to recover this massive hive. Bees coming and going , thick as theives . I did put out a swarm trap in my only available boxes. (2) of them. Then went back to Stevens Trading Post & Hardware in jones chappel/Cullman al. 
When I arrived, the mgr./owner informed me that I needed to look at something. A massive swarm, it covered the end of a very larger propane refilling tank. Told me to get it, if I could tackle it.... I jumped..
This swarm covered the entire end of the tank, about 1 to 1.5 inches thick. A also it wrapped around the side (back) about 2 ft. This is from the underside of tank, to the top of tank. It easily was much larger than both packages put to gather that I had bought. After fetching one of the nuc boxes/swarm traps I put out on the gas tank job, and my gear.i went back, no smoker, and new to this catching of bees. Ricky, offered to video this expedition. Awaiting the video now. I'll post if it arrives. All over , the removal from start to finish had taken less that 2 hrs. I was excited, afraid, and very eager to prove my metal !!! Lol. Honestly, I was stung 3-4 times. All at the end of job. I think it was because these bees accepted their be home really fast. Way undersized box !!!. I raked them onto cardboard square, from bottom working up motion. Just emptied them in box, which was entrance stepped up., top open partially to allow them to march in after I scrapped and hand removed 85% or so of the bees in. I swear the box was buldgin at the seams. Overflow actually. All said and done, I made it back to the farm, set them out with the other 2 hives... I did drive 40 miles back home to retrieve a second 5 frame nuc, to double stack on the first. Got my old t50 stapler, made some robber screens for each box. Then drove 40 miles back to the farm. I added the 2nd box to the 1st, installed 2 of 3 robber screens. All in the dark, with truck headlights. And no bee suit.... All said and done, I finished at 12:30 a.m. this morning. 6 hrs. Plus driving to fetch new packages, and 2 plus hrs. retriving more equipment. Allot of work, but very rewarding. Ive been building equipment on spare time for 2 months now. Thought i was ahead of the game....lol.... now im behind. I do have another hive built, and a few spare med. 10 frame boxes made. I need to paint 2-3 coats paint. Then it ready. Now to build lots more. I think ill need to go into light production mode again. It's just starting out for me, but it's happening very fast. Way fast...lol thanks to my friend and ill call him my mentor for the phone support, and great advice and coaching. Also, to nick, who checks in on me and my episodes, and Ricky Stevens and wife at Stevens Trading Post & Hardware in Jones Chappell/Cullman al. For being great folks to do business with for over 10 years. And allowing me to do the 1st rookie bee removal at their business. !!! 😁


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Oops, thanks wife marsha for putting up with me and my adventures. For better or worse.... lol I remember this , I may be the worse part..lol.. hive not, and I love ya m.e.t.


----------



## 1102009

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

:thumbsup:

Rich, you´re the bravest! What a great experience!


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*



Richinbama said:


> Ok, this is a long post, as was allot of unexpected happenings. Forgive me. Yesterday was a very busy day !!! Went to Pick up my 2 package bees and lookout men. Bee supply near Gadsden, al.
> Arrived at my farm, did my first 2 installs ever &#55357;&#56833;. I think it went very well. No major issues, and didn't get stung but 2 times.
> Then I went to my local hardware store to Pick up some #8 or 1/8 hardware cloth. One of my neighbors was there also. Told him of the days events. Then he offered me up a colony.... it's a doozey. It's located in a 1956 Chevy pickup. Of all places, in the gas tank !!!! I had to study this one. Cooking up an idea of how to recover this massive hive. Bees coming and going , thick as theives . I did put out a swarm trap in my only available boxes. (2) of them. Then went back to Stevens Trading Post & Hardware in jones chappel/Cullman al.
> When I arrived, the mgr./owner informed me that I needed to look at something. A massive swarm, it covered the end of a very larger propane refilling tank. Told me to get it, if I could tackle it.... I jumped..
> This swarm covered the entire end of the tank, about 1 to 1.5 inches thick. A also it wrapped around the side (back) about 2 ft. This is from the underside of tank, to the top of tank. It easily was much larger than both packages put to gather that I had bought. After fetching one of the nuc boxes/swarm traps I put out on the gas tank job, and my gear.i went back, no smoker, and new to this catching of bees. Ricky, offered to video this expedition. Awaiting the video now. I'll post if it arrives. All over , the removal from start to finish had taken less that 2 hrs. I was excited, afraid, and very eager to prove my metal !!! Lol. Honestly, I was stung 3-4 times. All at the end of job. I think it was because these bees accepted their be home really fast. Way undersized box !!!. I raked them onto cardboard square, from bottom working up motion. Just emptied them in box, which was entrance stepped up., top open partially to allow them to march in after I scrapped and hand removed 85% or so of the bees in. I swear the box was buldgin at the seams. Overflow actually. All said and done, I made it back to the farm, set them out with the other 2 hives... I did drive 40 miles back home to retrieve a second 5 frame nuc, to double stack on the first. Got my old t50 stapler, made some robber screens for each box. Then drove 40 miles back to the farm. I added the 2nd box to the 1st, installed 2 of 3 robber screens. All in the dark, with truck headlights. And no bee suit.... All said and done, I finished at 12:30 a.m. this morning. 6 hrs. Plus driving to fetch new packages, and 2 plus hrs. retriving more equipment. Allot of work, but very rewarding. Ive been building equipment on spare time for 2 months now. Thought i was ahead of the game....lol.... now im behind. I do have another hive built, and a few spare med. 10 frame boxes made. I need to paint 2-3 coats paint. Then it ready. Now to build lots more. I think ill need to go into light production mode again. It's just starting out for me, but it's happening very fast. Way fast...lol thanks to my friend and ill call him my mentor for the phone support, ( Chris) and great advice and coaching. Also, to nick, who checks in on me and my episodes, and Ricky Stevens and wife at Stevens Trading Post & Hardware in Jones Chappell/Cullman al. For being great folks to do business with for over 10 years. And allowing me to do the 1st rookie bee removal at their business. !!! &#55357;&#56833;


7 6th0p


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

OM! You are so lucky! Congrats.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Thanks jade. Was fun, sorry about the book i wrote. Very active day here. Headed back to town shortly. I have 2 swarm traps to check
1 is remote, but close to home in town. Fingers crossed. Checked all 3 hives out few minutes ago, and all robber screens in place. Actually they were popping well. Building like crazy. I'll not pull frames for inspection for a week or so. I'm really thinking I'll be putting a full size hive on them very soon. Was extremely large swarm. I'll wait till frames drawn out 80 % then move em..I know I'll need 2 10 frame meds. Or more on that one. And fast. Now building more, as I thought I was ahead...not now


----------



## gww

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Richin....
What an exciting day. That is jumping in with both feet. It is harder to do then it is to tell, isn't it? 
Good luck this year.
gww


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi gww , actually it was a busy day..lol I did enjoy it though. It is hard to keep up a pace like that. But, I was set up well for the 2 packages. The swarm was not planned, and my first time. If I had all the equipment from my house... it would have been great. I never figured someone would ask me to remove bees on day one though. Yes, it is harder to do it. But not bad either. I honestly expected allot worse from the bees, and so fourth. 
I'm gonna figure that hive in the gas tank though. I sure want it bad. Its a very big one, and grown over like a jungle to boot. Now that one is gonna be a real pain i think. Ill try to trap it at first, mabye reduce the population a bit. Then see what i can do with that. Looks like a freeway of bees coming and going there.


----------



## gww

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Richin....
Look at some of these from this search.
https://www.google.com/search?q=cle...ome..69i57.17815j1j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

If you could come up with queens and the guy didn't mind that the bees stayed where they were, you could just syphen bees off a couple of times a year.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I do think ill do a trapout on the gas tank hive. I'll start soon by cutting back a path through the jungle to the truck. Leaving it a few days to settle, and acclimate. Attach a hose or pipe tube from the gas tank to provide a modified( longer tube entrance) . This should get me to a clear area to work... let the bees adapt to longer hive entrance. Then route the flex tube into a deep box, with a hardware cloth tube funnel. Hoping bees can't reenter. Then add frames of sorts, and hope bees move up to the presumed new hive , as mabye they can't go back into their old hive?? !!! Mabye the workers are trapped there, store their food, then mabye the others will come out to this box, mabye queen eventually. I think I can build me a hive stand somewhat close to the level of gas tank entrance, and as bees populate , mabye I can just add boxes to accommodate the hive size and population. Mabye the queen will move in?? We will see how this works out soon. Ive got all the time, and owners permission to attempt, basically anything I want to try. He sees it as a novelty, and quiet funny that I'd try to get this one out. I'm as tenacious as an old bull.... lol any ideas welcome, as I'm a rookie. And looks hard to do job. ...Thanks, Richard


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Today, finished building out a complete hive, bottom, inner cover, Tele cover and 2 more boxes/supers. Now to add handles, and metal on Tele cover. All painted and ready to rehive the new swarm. Mabye sunday...


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

End of 1st week after install of 2 packages., and swarm.capture. 2 packages lol ok, and swarm looks great. Added pollen patty to each, and 1 to 1 to the 2 packages. Lack of place to put feeder on swarm. Did a a 2nd 5 frame nuc box to swarm, giving them 15 med. Frames to work with. Looked like the were drawing comb well, packages somewhat drawing comb. Will inspect at next weekend to see how they are really doing. Didn't do a full inspection, as to not disturb them much. 2 queens in package released well, and removed queen cages. Packages gobbling up the pollen sub patties.


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Sounds great. IT is hard not to keep looking in the hives. Hang in there.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

It really is.hard not to. I pulled a few frames, allot of new wax, syrup, and angry little bees...lol. I find it quiet interesting to see all that stuff.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Late update this past Sunday, I did a full hive inspections on all 3 hives. Package 1 looked great inside, capped honey, nectar, eggs, and guess brood. Left remaining pollen sub patties in for bees to clean up. Also, very little 1 to. Syrup left. Left for bees to clean up. 
Package 2 . Full hive inspection, bees looking very good. Capped honey, eggs, brood, and nectar. Looked really well, so I put a second brood chamber on top. Also, put fresh pollen patties on top of frames, left remaining 1 to. Syrup for bees to clean up. 
Large swarm hive. Looked extremely nice. Was in 3 5 frame nuc boxes, transferred to 2 10 frame med boxes. Adjusted frames, food on outside, brood in middle, and carried 1 small/partial frame of fresh drawn wax, with eggs up to center of 2nd top box. 
Conclusion... all were looking well, and draw ing wax, and nice straight combs. All had some brood, and eggs. Will inspect boxes this sat. Or Sunday, add brood/supers as needed. No more syrup, but patries as sparingly as needed, if at all. As they are pulling in resources nicely. No smoker, and very few angry bees. I'm actually happy with what I have done so far. A bit concerned that my major changes to frame structure though. I did all as have read, and hope I didn't mess things up... didn't see queens, I looked pretty well. Not as concerned with that though, as all had brood and eggs. I did see very few beetles, 3 in total in swarmnhive, they were very hidden in one small crack. I think the bees are running them out well. I'll get some traps, or swifter sheets to mabye stick them to . Not sure on proper placement of the swifter sheets though??? Any ideas will help. Thanks for all help, and advice, as I'm totally new.... ohn I've been going to every bee meeting I can get to, good experience with sorting good info, and some not so useful info. I like practical info, and simple reasoning. Some too technical, but stored in my little brain, in hopes it will come in useful someday. 
Hope everyone is well, and keep the advice coming to my long post here. Richard


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Sounds like things are going well. Are you planing to split these this year?


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi jade. Yes I'll try to get several splits soon. I plan to do up several like 5 , 3 frame nucs, grow em to 5 frame, then put em in 10 frame meds to finish out. Also, I have a cut out to do, plus trapping some, and hoping for another swarm or 2 if lucky. I hope to.end with 10 hives give or take a few I'm hoping. Allot of work, but doable, and still very early. Spring just here, and summer like weather.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

14


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Went to the farm today. All livestock doing well. Then off to the bees. 2 packages looked well. One is definitely stronger than the other. The swarm is doing great !!! 
Problem noticed though. 2 package hives were both fed 1 to 1 sugar water. I did add bee pro to it as recommended. Not happy with that choice. The syrup water was soured, smelled like vinegar or something. Will never mix it with my syrup again. I did add fresh syrup to the packages, and no bee pro in it this time. But, the pollen patties were being consumed very well
Made from bee pro powder also. Lot of brood, eggs, and large in most boxes, as well as nectar, and yes capped honey. I did rearrange the frames a bit, I moved allot of honey , and nectar to outside of boxes, and brood to middle positions. Added another 10 frames to the swarm hive. Moved some honey and syrup to outside of this new box, and brood to the middle. (2 frames) . I did get stung 1 time through plates gloves. My fault, I picked a bee while lifting a frame. Otherwise, the bees were real good for me. No smoker again. They did bump me a few times after the sting. I just walked away a couple minutes, and went back to work. I'll add a frame of brood and hopefully the nurse bees on it next week.
I did notice about 5-8 queen cups formed in swarm hives. Didn't get a look for eggs. !!! But I got a plan. I built up 6 3 frame queen mating nucs, plan is as follows : 1 frame honey, 1 frame of brood, and nurse bees, and 1 queen cell per nuc. Also, a frame with starter strip, and mabye a frame of nurse bees shaken in. Also, build out 4-6 hives for them in future. Also several more 5 frame nucs for when they outgrow the 3 frame nucs, and a mated queen in there.
Also, checked my swarm trap by the gas tank cut out. Nothing happening, so I reloaded it with Lemmon grass oil. My plan is to build a stand, place it by theirbentrance, see what happens in a week. If no bees move to my box, I'll cut back the jungle a bit. Add a funnel from their hive entrance to my swarm trap. Once they leave their hive, they can't come back. I'll put a brood frame in my box, see if I can get them that way??? Any ideas welcome, as this book is long, but let me know if my direction is good or bad on the trap, and what I've done with the packages, and swarm. My first 3 weeks been busy, and about to get more busy I feel... thanks, richard


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Update... I didn't mention this... I have not treated for mites yet. I'm thinking at end of 1st month, I'll do a sugar roll on all hives. Also treat them after this with oa vap for 3 weeks ongoing. Does this seem like a good plan of action??? Thanks again... rich


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Yes, but we don't know the varroa numbers until you do a sugar roll or alcohol wash. So right now we are dealing with what could be the case. Let us say your hives has ONLY 200 mites each. Varroa can atleast double each month. You will likely brood into Oct. So those numbers could possibly be 6400 if the bees and mites continue to brood full steam ahead. It's a little more complicated than a set number, but it does make you think. 


Killing mites now kills alot down the road. I personally like 4 OAV treatments in a 21 day period. This is on large colonies though. Just stay on top of it and find out what your percentages are. Good luck.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Will o av hurt the bees, or make them abscond? I do see allot of open eggs, and large Tenn. These were caught, and packages installed April 29th. Thanks


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Rich, is your trap out box piped into the gas tank so the bees have to go through the hive to get out? This is a pic of an on going trap out I have.









There is a 1-1/" pvc pipe inserted into the back of the hive.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi jw, as of yet no. I have a trap set next to the truck and tank. About 10 ft. Away. I need a chainsaw on it next week to get to it freely. I was thinking of some #8hardware cloth, zip tied to tank opening. Then into the box. I even thought of making ? It like a funnel, so they couldn't go back in, and have to use my box? ...I do have.a little brood I could use now, but on my new hives???


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Jw, I really want this trap our or cut out. The tank has to be slap full. It like a freeway in there. I'd love to get the tank off as well. The brood, and queen, and lots of honey in sure. The truck has been unused for like 20 plus years.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*



Richinbama said:


> Will o av hurt the bees, or make them abscond? I do see allot of open eggs, and large Tenn. These were caught, and packages installed April 29th. Thanks


I have used it extensively (several hundred of applications ) and have no absconding. The only time I would not use it would be on recently hived swarms. I would wait a few days on those just toallow them to get keyed in on the new box.

I have yet to see any brood damage from OAV.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Kewl Tenn. I'll do them up next week. I was just worried that it might kill eggs and larve. I'll do 3 treatments 6-7 days apart then. Does this sound right?


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*



Richinbama said:


> Kewl Tenn. I'll do them up next week. I was just worried that it might kill eggs and larve. I'll do 3 treatments 6-7 days apart then. Does this sound right?


For a young hive that ought to do it. I would come back and test in mid - late July and see where your mite levels are at and then taken action again if needed


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Busy last couple days, got my 6 queen nucs complete, and painted. Bottom boards for 3 and migratory tops for 3 . Also built 6 med boxes, and they ready to paint. 
Sunday is my bee day at The hives. Im looking for queen cells, and adding boxes on top where needed. Mabye a split to go into one or so of my 3 frame queen breeding nucs. I may have queen cells by now. Last week I had several cups, but not swarm cells. No eggs were in them that I could see, but it been 6 days, and tomorrow the 7th.... ordering frames and smoker, bee pro, and hive beetle traps, and hopefully oa... next week I'll build a couple more complete hives, and more med. Boxes, and if frames are in, well that too.... whew, what fun. Better to stay ahead, than fall behind !!! Also, got to remove a hive from gas tank finally !!! I'm almost ready for it, I think???? It's a packed one, and looks like a freeway com I g and going.


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

How many do you have that are queen-right? How many in the process of becoming queen-right? Did you manage to get in them between storm clouds?


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi Heather, I got 3 hives busting at seems. The storms have made it next to impossible to work lately. We are importing storms from you guys...Lol I have 6 3 frame nucs ready to go. And 3 on reserve, just in case. I didn't build feeders out yet, but I'm thinking, I can use these nectar frames in them, with pollen subs to get them rolling. I'll be adding boxes/supers sometime this week. Wed I think if rain ends a little. Geez, I forgot to send pics to ya. I'll do that through email though. I want to try to do pics of hives opened up also. Im.not sure of the one handed hive inspections though...Lol.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi there jade, I sent you some pics through email, not sure how to post on here !!! 😎. I think they should work out well for my intentions. I do a full hive inspection weekly on Sundays at my farm. Didn't get to do one this week though... no eggs in cells last week, but I'm wanting them!!! Mabye.... I will do a few splits though on the swarm hive, and mabye one of the packages. One was slower to grow, but I'll put a frame of brood in from one of the better hives, before any splits. Also, will put on all hives (new..) robber screens , like in the established hive pic i sent.


----------



## stefan339

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi Rich , I think you should change your gloves.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Stefan339, im not sure about your comment? What do you mean? My.gloves are working fine lol... I've done 4 hive inspections on 3 full hives,complete and thorough. Installed 2 packages, and 1 very large swarm removal. Been stung about 4 times total, with no smoke at all. Im pleased so far. 😊


----------



## stefan339

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*



Richinbama said:


> Stefan339, im not sure about your comment? What do you mean? My.gloves are working fine lol... I've done 4 hive inspections on 3 full hives,complete and thorough. Installed 2 packages, and 1 very large swarm removal. Been stung about 4 times total, with no smoke at all. Im pleased so far. 😊


oh ok ok alright now i got your points dear


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Lol, im really confused now...


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Headed to the farm today. Finally a day with no Rain??? Nearly every day for past 2 weeks , rain each day.
I'll be adding new 10 frame supers to most hives, and making a few splits. Also, delivering a truck load of wooden wear that i built up. Mabye use a bunch of it today. &#55357;&#56846;
If it rains I'll blame Heather for sending it up to us ... again...Lol go jadeguppy, catch that swarm in your garage. !!! Let us know how it goes....


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

lol, If it prolongs your flow, I'll take credit for the rain. Only got a sprinkle so far here today, but it rained much harder about 20 minutes down the street. I was much more excited about the idea of a swarm moving into those boxes than others in the house were, but alas, no swarm.


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I keep hoping a swarm will move into my utility shed so I can do a cut out. Figure if birds can make it in, so can the bees. So far, no luck there either. I just put feeders and 1/4 of a pollen patty in my two nucs that started as 2 frame mating nucs. They are queenright and have eggs and larvae, but only about half a frame each. What jumped out at me was the lack of any stores. I had stopped feeding when they were getting robbed last month. Probably not a good long term plan. By comparison, the nucs I made May 12th are going strong with a frame and a half of open brood each. Nothing capped yet as the queens in those hives have only been laying for a week. The nuc I made last week has two capped qc's and one that is still open. The bees have just about finished capping two of the deep frames of honey I put in as stores. Bees are finally starting to draw out some of the rewaxed plastic foundation I am using after running out of wax foundation.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Well here goes nothing. Did full hive inspection on 3 . No brood on one of my packages, also saw 3 queen cells minus any eggs, brood, and no queen, or she isn't back from mating flight. I think I lost half of my hive due to all that rain Heather Sent me !!! The other 2 hives looked great. The swarm hive has 2 boxes full of nectar and hiney !!! The weaker package, it doing ok, so I robbed eggs, and brood frames to put into my hive that swarmed. Also made a 3 frame split. I guess you call it a walk away split. 1 frame nectar, and pollen, 1 1/2 frame eggs and brood.... more later, super on the way !!!! Woopee... 😊


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

He, I put pollen pattie on the 3 frame nuc.i didn't add the feeder yet. I figured they could eat up a solid frame of nectar, and on one of the brood frames was honey at top, and pollen mixed in lower part of frame. I left the bees that were on the frames, shook a piece of a frame of bees, and closed the top. I hope it works out. First time I did this in years. When a kid my grandad and great uncles had hives, allot of em. I poked around with them allot, but I liked the wood shop more then...Lol. I am concerned about my swarm thing though, it's all that could of happened I'm guessing. The hive was full of bees, honey, nectar, and some pollen. Mabye the cells hatched, they fought it out, and mabye I have a queen in there not laying, or hasn't returned. I knew that something was up when I opened the lids... They were humming at me!!!! And no brood... all the rain did mess me up. My fault though, I should have stayed overnight, and waited on a spell with no Rain. But no have to work too. 
Heather, I was hoping for you a swarm too !!!! Bummer when it doesn't happen though. Sounds like ya got it going on down there !!!


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Thanks for the well wishes. It doesn't look like I will get a swarm, but I my be able to get some from a bee tree. Still working on that angle. Hang in there on the queen search. I feel your pain. I have two that don't have eggs. I located the queen in one, but not the other. Not sure on the status on mating flights. I have my fingers crossed that they both make it back and start laying. I'm cheering your girl on.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Thanks Heather, started off great, and sorta disappointed... but all is not lost ! Lol i knew it was something i couldnt control. The hive is still.packed, and mabye a queen there, just couldn't find her. Or she's out mating? Mabye she will come back with a bang, or the will make one. I'll just add brood till it happens. Always fun, just slows me down a bit, ya know. 
Sorry bout your swarm thingy, the bee tree sounds promising though. I got this one, the gas tank cutout. I'm gonna get on it soon, I had a trap out, and I think they swarmed also. Didn't get my box though. Im gonna put a box/trap up at their entrance, put a cone on it. They wont be able to go back in. So they use my box, or not. If they do, ill take them back to farm, put them in and shake bees. Mabye add some egga, see if they make a queen cell. ??? Cant hurt...lol we will see...


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I watched a video where the guy chased them out with smoke, caught the queen, and then vacuumed up a bunch. All went into a 10 frame, with the queen still caged. The rest were then chased out of the tree with honey-b-gone. They oriented to the hive due to the queen smell. The thing you want most is the queen anyway. I may try this method. If so, I'll bring the others to help spot the queen.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Sounds like a plan Heather. 
I went to look at my hives yesterday. At the farm, 3 hives looked strong at entrances. The 3 frame nuc looks ok, no traffic at entry, but bees holding on in frames. I'll add a shake of bees when I go out today, got to get my tractor back to gather. Fuel line, and part on fuel injection pump needed help. 150.00 !!! Also, will be adding a feeder to the 3 frame nuc also. Did a Don the fat bee Man hive top feeder last night, built. Also mabye up 2 more extras for my other nucs. Looks like they will work fine.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Good day everyone. Did go to farm today. Tractornrepairs made. 
Inspected bee hives today. Appears that package hive 1 had no new brood, but appears that queen cells made and capped. 
Swarm hive 2 looked really good, frames being drawn out, and 5-7 frames of brood present. 1 full box of honey, and starting to work on the 2 nd box of frames with nectar in some, and comb being pulled on frames with plastic cell. 
Queen nuc 1 look good, appears 2 to 3 cells drawn out, not capped fully, looked like eggs in them. Larve and brood in from Saturday install. Brood not hatched yet, and frame with eggs turning to larve, not capped yet. I'll put another frame of brood or eggs in Saturday or Sunday. But, brood already there may be hatched by then. Not sure on from egg to larve, to capped.brood to hatch times. Number were a little low, and no traffic coming out hive entrance. I did install a top feeder for them though. I put only a pint of 1 ton1 sugar water in. I noticed lately, if it's not taken in fast, it will sour writhing 3-5 days. So I'm thinking less is best. 
Package hive 2 looks fairly nice, lots of capped brood, and eggs present. They were slow to start, but doing better, and I'm guessing next few weeks will start to take off. 
Notice that not much in bloom now, lots of clover in my pastures, so they have something coming in. Other things blooming around, but not sure how beneficial, and types of veg. That it all is. I was hoping that rain might bring a bit back.... mabye, mabye not. I figure our flow is almost over here in North Bama. ???


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Oh my shipment came from mann lake.
1 lb. O.a.
100 frames to build out. 
1 very nice hive smoker, I've been working the bees without smoke for 1 month now since picking/installing them.
10 beetle traps
10 lb. Pail Bee pro pollen Sub


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*



Richinbama said:


> Good day everyone. Did go to farm today. Tractornrepairs made.
> Inspected bee hives today. Appears that package hive 1 had no new brood, but appears that queen cells made and capped.
> Swarm hive 2 looked really good, frames being drawn out, and 5-7 frames of brood present. 1 full box of honey, and starting to work on the 2 nd box of frames with nectar in some, and comb being pulled on frames with plastic cell.
> Queen nuc 1 look good, appears 2 to 3 cells drawn out, not capped fully, looked like eggs in them. Larve and brood in from Saturday install. Brood not hatched yet, and frame with eggs turning to larve, not capped yet. I'll put another frame of brood or eggs in Saturday or Sunday. But, brood already there may be hatched by then. Not sure on from egg to larve, to capped.brood to hatch times. Number were a little low, and no traffic coming out hive entrance. I did install a top feeder for them though. I put only a pint of 1 ton1 sugar water in. I noticed lately, if it's not taken in fast, it will sour writhing 3-5 days. So I'm thinking less is best.
> Package hive 2 looks fairly nice, lots of capped brood, and eggs present. They were slow to start, but doing better, and I'm guessing next few weeks will start to take off.
> Notice that not much in bloom now, lots of clover in my pastures, so they have something coming in. Other things blooming around, but not sure how beneficial, and types of veg. That it all is. I was hoping that rain might bring a bit back.... mabye, mabye not. I figure our flow is almost over here in North Bama. ???


Hope this works Heather... ???


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

😁, . . . .


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

6-8-2018 saturday
Today I inspected all hives. 4, package 1, looking good, queen cells present, 1 frame of brood should hatch very soon, as well as the q.c. 
3 frame nuc has queen cell capped, and very close, and brood frame close to hatching as well. 
Swarm hive doing great, and loaded with bees, brood nice, all looking like a success. Did move some nectar up to honey boxes, put some new frames in their place. 
Package 2 looks lots better , 4 frames of brood, and lots of nectar and pollen stored, and a xouple frames of capped honey !!!!
Made 2 nucs today also. 1 3 frame, and 1 5 frame. 
Now to build all my equipment up again...lol
The money pit, 😁.... not bad though.. I'll build out 3 or 4 more bottom boards, inner covers, and Tele. Covers, and yes more 10nframe boxes. I actually enjoy this, as my woodworking skills needed a refresher anyway. Been working on house all my life, and now I'm wanting my wood shop again. I'll build one at my farm asap. At least by fall. I need to pour some concrete in my 2 10 by 22 bays at the barn, at farm. Then I'm set for equipment. !!! Like I said, the money pit......


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Now to get my 69 ford 2000ntractor put back to gather. Gas, battery, and if no coolant leaks. She's back to service. Been painting it , part by part. And if runs well, all left to do is change tranny, hydrolic fluid, and filter. The she gets a bushhog attached !!! I can put her to work here, and at our 11 acre farm, been neglecting Bush hogging there last year, due to no small tractor able to get there. Only 80 h.p. I'd 2640. Can't haul that little beast with my truck. Now I need a duelly.... lol, always something...


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I can finally see your new posts again! Sounds like you are making good progress. We are talking bout the need for more land to put hives on, but to get agricultural land it looks like we will have to go nearly an hour from here. Kinda takes the fun out of it when you have to travel that far to get something done.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Yup, our farm is an hr. Away. But we have an old camper there. So, we can stay the night or a few days. Mabye a house, or even a trailer there someday soon...I'm hoping. If it's a house, it will be the last I build for anyone.... I was gonna move me and my business to Tampa, land was so high there, even 1.5 hrs. Out was ridiculous.... I can buy 80 acres of excellent cropland, flat, and black soil for less than I could there for 5-7 acres with shabby house on it. I wasn't getting rid of my horses for a box of sand...lol on beach nice, but I just couldn't do that. 
Progress in the works , I hope. I'd like to end out the year with 7-10 hives. If these work out, ill for sure have 6 by December. Hopefully strong hives. I know the package hive is fairly strong, but wireless. They are getting a bit testy last couple days. The queen cell should be open soon. 1 frame had 6 cells on it. I just left em. I figure the 1st out may eliminate the competition..... moved a frame with 1 a.c. to a 5 frame nuc yesterday. And one was a walk Away split, fresh egg frame, nice frame of brood, and 2 shaken frames, and a honey and pollen frame. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Whew on my post showing up , finally....lol


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Land is hard to find in most of Florida. Very expensive.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I enlarged my yard this weekend. I made it , or extended it another 25 ft. Got my blocks out, and need some 4x4s and its ready. I did make it extra long, and was thinking about open feeding stand in the middle? For syrup and dry pollen sub? Id like it further out, just my cows and horses would love it as much as the bees im affraid. Ill get me another small solar shocker box i think, and fence around it. That may work, so i can put it like 25 to 50 yards out from hives? Also, id like to move my nucs to the new yard addition, not sure how the move would work out, and what to do to make the process work out without loosing my bees... ??? Any ideas how to make em reorientate to new spot? Like 25 to 30 ft. Away...


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

That small of a move shouldn't be too bad on them. After all, they will often drift back to hives that close. I don't see a need to put the fence that far from the hives. Around here a few feet seems to be enough to keep the bears from getting at hives. Thankfully the Black bears are avoiding my place. Probably due to my dogs that are noisy and mark every surface in the yard. They have kept coyotes from coming into the yard and getting my chickens, even though we know they passed the house every day for years.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi Heather, did it to expand length. Adding new stands ect. I got 6 feet behind me, and 6 in front qhen working hives. I did it mostly for cows and horses. They are really nosey...lol and the bees seem to take offence. Should I put some branches over entrances,?


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Ok, rain of and o. Today. So, who's to blame... lol Heather!!!! 
Well, I'm making feeders for some 3 frame nucs 2, and correcting my migratory covers. I cut my frame rest too short on 3 frame nucs, so mashing bees. Solution, add 1/2 inch shims to each box that sits on top, ( which is the feeder boxes... so a win, win fix. Also, some bottom boards for 3 frame nucs, and lots of painting to come after caulk dries. Then 100 frames to build, and a box that i can do a jig of sorts. I want ro build 10 at a time... solution drill me a hole (2) at spot where frames sit tight, one on each side... I think it will work.??? Ooops, insert dowl rod, and insert frame sides, glue, and staple/brad nail . Fun, fun, fun... lol good day !!! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

LOL. No building today. Rain delayed my dive. Just a shallow shore dive, but it was nice. I think tomorrow will be the day to kick building in gear. If you find you have built too any, feel free to send them my way. Wouldn't want to waste them.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Geez, havnt dove in years. Fun, fun, fun. 
I'm building and repairing, bee stuff. New equipment too. I need bottom boards, inner and Tele. Covers and more med boxes bad. Just figured I'd make or finish up all incomplete stuff. I'll send some down, if ya let me have a few days of no Rain. I moved my junk to the dining room table...lol


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

LOL promises, promises.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Lol


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Tomorrow will be a busy, and important day in my apiary. Will be looking at new splits done over last couple of weeks. Starting feeding regimen for dearth period. Also, moving any of my 3 frame nucs into 5 frame nucs, and doing any splits possible, as I will be feeding , and pollen sub patties anyway. Hoping new queens returned, and laying eggs, and looking for new brood capped. Lots of rain lately, so not sure what I'll find in the boxes. Also, ill be pulling any capped honey for removal, any nectar frames moved as follows... 
Nectar on outer frames of all brood boxes, all extra moved to top honey supers. Hoping to get some capped, and distribute to any needy hives in same pattern. Add fresh undrawn frames to brood boxes, hoping that feeding and pollen patties will help in drawing a little comb up, and hoping that queens lay lots of eggs in them as they build. Question... dearth coming, if not already here... so feeding and pollen patties added, will they continue to draw comb, and lay lots of new eggs/brood? Hoping they do... Also, early summer splits I'm making, wanting to grow them as much as I can, as strong as I can for fall flow, and overwintering... how well is these plans ideas might work out? My goal is to have 8 to 10 strong hives before winter. Looking to see 5 to 8 make it through the winter. 
Also, ill be doing my early summer ova for 3 to w 4 weeks in a row starting next week. I want to hit the mites good, and do a second rotation in late fall 3-4 weeks in a row as well. Mabye a late November ova regime as well. Does this sound good to treat mites this year??? Thanks for any comments on above plans, and questions.... richard


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Even with heavy feeding, comb production will drop off sharply. Be careful making splits and expecting the bees to draw new comb in order to have room to lay. Last year I ended up using some of my medium super frames in deep boxes to give them comb. There should be a little time left but by next month, "what you got is pretty much what you gonna get". Now might also be a good time to try a fly back and see if you can ramp up comb production for a bit, at least that is my plan.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Jw, I'm a bit nervous doing a fly back, as never done one, and not sure how to proceed. 
I was thinking that comb production would drop bad. I don't have any stored comb either. I do plan to buy a 2 frame extractor till next year though, and harvest all the honey I can to free up frames. Should help with about 20 frames though.


----------



## 1102009

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*



Richinbama said:


> Also, ill be doing my early summer ova for 3 to w 4 weeks in a row starting next week. I want to hit the mites good, and do a second rotation in late fall 3-4 weeks in a row as well. Mabye a late November ova regime as well. Does this sound good to treat mites this year??? Thanks for any comments on above plans, and questions.... richard


So you will become a prophylactic treater weakening your stock and preparing the path to constant treatments?
It´s your own apiary which will have the health weakening and it will be the start to more and more treatments.

I can´t believe there are still people treating after a schedule instead of monitoring and treating those in need.
You will never have zero mites but those which survive will give you some problems...

And if there is no end to treatments, constant treating the whole year through, believe me you will see EFB and AFB coming into your beeyards. Needs some years because the US is not like it was in europe as long as there are ferals around, but you may be at the start of a heartbreaking path.

You don´t need to do like me, risking all, but you need a threshold. Do selection to strenghten your genetics.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I will.do sugar rolls.on them first. If they have a high mite load ,.I'll treat. If not they won't. But not, only at acceptable levels. If over a certain thresh hold, they will get a course of treatment every 7 days. For 3 weeks. ???


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Rich, bee breeders around the world have been breeding for superior bees for generations. The fate of all the honeybees does not rest on you. Kill those things and keep your bees alive. With all these "professional" treatment free breeders it is only a matter of time until they figure it out for everyone and all we have to do is requeen. Keep your bees alive and keep bees.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Thanks kamon. I'll still do sugar rolls for info on hives. My thought is if ones got em, chances are others do, or will multiply fast. Do em all... !!!!!


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Today was good at farm. 
Bees doing well, with mated queens back.
3 frame nucs doing well. Moved one from 3 frame, to 5 frame, and made one last split, for a bit.
Fed all bees 1 to 1 syrup, and pollen patties. They gobbled up last week's patties. 
No moths, and only saw 1 or 2 beetles, and they bit the dust fast. 
Put a robber screen on new 3 frame nuc. 
Ohh... somebody got my bottle of water, cause I got their sugar syrup !!!! Not sure who, but hope they are thirsty for water. I sure was after working all those hives. 
Started with 2 packages, and 1 swarm. Now... 3 hives, and 4 seemingly strong nucs. Not so bad for 1st year. More to come hopefully. Next week, start oav on all. Tend to nucs, and stay out of bigger hives. Eccept feeding....


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Sounds like things are going great. Congrats.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Going well here. Sounds like you guys been busy too !!! It's a challenge though. Keeping up is hard the first year, but doing it pretty well I think. Woodward is the biggest thing. I got a little more to build out, mostly complete hives for all nucs, and doing feeder boxes for all hives too. I like the new style I put on last couple weeks. So, ill do all hives that way for continuity. Easier in the long run I'd think.


----------



## 1102009

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*



Richinbama said:


> I will.do sugar rolls.on them first. If they have a high mite load ,.I'll treat. If not they won't. But not, only at acceptable levels. If over a certain thresh hold, they will get a course of treatment every 7 days. For 3 weeks. ???


:thumbsup:

Yes if you use OAV you must repeat treatments some generations long.

You are in so deep, doing so fine, please propagate your own stock, you can do it.
Don´t wait for some expensive tf queens which fail in your location.
This is the advise coming from queen breeders mostly.

It´s not "keeping them alive" .....the goal is : don´t fear the mites because the bees can take them. 

You might separate one or two colonies which are less mite infested at another more isolated location and raise your own more resistant stock.
Why not? Nothing to loose. Much to gain.
Less costs for treatments and for purchasing queens. Less work. Give it 5 years and it´s getting better.

The others are your production hives. You might "keep them alive" .


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Thanks sibylle. Im letting them.make their own queens, and from a.c. they make right now. My goal, collect.swarms, and raise bees from my own stock. Also, buy a few packages, and nucs when needed. Id like to not buy too many bees as, I love the way a wild swarm, and trapout performs. Especially the swarms. They really rock on production of honey, and comb production.


----------



## 1102009

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Sounds good, best to you!

If you buy packages or nucs, take the chance to purchase some really good tf stuff.
No matter if this fails at your location and you have to treat them, it´s better stock genetically than weak stock which endangers your apiary. 
You don´t know about swarms and cutouts, but those have a much better start and could be survivors.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi all !!!! 
Been a bit since last post here. But been going at it pretty steady, just the same. Work keeping me really busy, and bees working me too...
I've done about 7 splits in past month, had to quit because of running low on equipment. So, with that said... I just built up 5 , 5 frame nucs, complete.. bottom board, inner covers, and Tele covers. Going to make a 5 gallon feeder today as well for open feeding. Will put out about 100 yards from hives, with electric fence around it, to protect from cows, and horses. I know taboo, but I'm trying to feed em up, and prevent robbing at my hives. My nucs will be fed with in hive feeders as well, and pollen patties. I'll start building my 10 frame med boxes and complete inner covers, Tele covers, bottom boards this week. My plan is to build out 10 complete, and that should hold all splits, and a few more if needed. I'll be doing a few more splits Sunday, and transferring my 3 frame nucs into 5 frame nucs then as well. I started with 2 packages, and one very large swarm, I hope to end with 15 complete hives by late fall, mabye a few more or less. ??? I'm also starting o.a. treatments next weekend, and will do 4 series on each hive, 7 days apart. Not ideal, but with my schedule, it will have to work. Better than not at all. I considered t.f. , but not doing that in my first year for sure. As with all livestock on my farm, I treat everything as I would treat myself. If tour going to stay healthy, ya gotta go to the doctor regularly. I'm feeling bees are the same. So, off for a nap, as I've been at building since 5.30 a.m. this morning. I'll get up soon, and paint , and build my Tele covers, and the 5 gal feeder. Till then, later for now.... Richard/Rich


----------



## 1102009

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*



> . As with all livestock on my farm, I treat everything as I would treat myself. If tour going to stay healthy, ya gotta go to the doctor regularly.


:scratch:

Always thought the doc was for emergencies.

And your lifestyle was for health. Doc for if you can´t put up with this. Cancer an exception.

Well, good luck anyway.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

No Sybile, the doc isnt for emergencies. Thats what a hospital, and e.r. are for. You go to doc for routine checkups. Also, preventative healthcare... lol.... im.not gonna get over run with mites, they struggle , then till they die. Its livestock, and money down the drain. I value your opinions, and respect you. But i have to make a choice on this, and better now than later.


----------



## 1102009

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

No problem Rich!

Good luck!


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Gotta agree that Docs are good to see before things hit the fan. For humans and animals. I went ahead and had the optional senior blood panel done for my dog last week when updating his vaccines and heartworm prevention (big issues around here). Turns out he has low thyroid levels. I had no idea. We are very glad to be able to treat before it becomes more severe. On the bee front, I've been thinking of putting in swiffer sheets. However, pretreating for bees depends on you husbandry goals. If you simply want to try to keep what you have in good shape, then treat. IF you are looking to breed for better genetics, then don't treat.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Say Heather, did doc give you something for thyroid? Mine may have to go on something in future too. She starting to get fatty nodules under skin, he said he may put her on something . 
On bees, yes I just want to do mite counts and treat as a 2 to 3 time a year thing. I sure don't want an overload , with all the traffic I got now. 
I'm at 8 hives, some splits done recent, and a few more this week sometime . Rain allot, and work slamming me hard. But, all is good. All equipment ready, just to put metal on Tele covers tonight. Whew, what a chore... when in a rush. Told the wife tonight, fall and winter is build time for me !!!. I'll make my shop at my farm, and can work till 3 a.m. if I want. Living in city now, but hoping to be able to spend more time, after my cabin/she'd is finished. 
Good luck with the bees !!!!


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Oh Sybile, I do plan to do a small test yard next year t.f. I'm just about surviving the winter in first year right now. Nothing bad meant, in earlier post.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Oh Heather I hear swifter work fairly good. I have saw 3 or 4 hive beetles all year, ill be putting in my beetle traps very soon too.


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Yes, he will need to be on meds for the rest of his life. He has an eye that doesn't produce tears properly, which could be caused my thyroid. He has also been getting aggressive toward the other male dog, which may be influenced by the thyroid. Lastly, he has put on weight recently. None of which I thought were related to this. The eye has been a seasonal life long issue and the other two I assumed were age. Fingers crossed that this fixes all three issues.
Not sure how many hives I'm at. We just got back in town. I'm looking forward to checking for mated queens tomorrow.


----------



## 1102009

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*



Richinbama said:


> Oh Sybile, I do plan to do a small test yard next year t.f. I'm just about surviving the winter in first year right now. Nothing bad meant, in earlier post.


Nothing bad meant too 

I´m caring for my animals too, vaccinating and such and I´m at the dentist regularly and sometimes do a blood test.

But it´s your lifestyle which counts, and the kind of how you keep your animals. Cancer is a thing which is hereditary but still you can hold it at bay a little with your lifestyle. IMHO.

I had a dog which had a problem with his immune system all his life, had cancer and could not digest some proteins. He had many operations.
I started to cook for him, potatoes, vegetables, linseed oil and horse meat. He got well again and passed away being 14.5 years old.

I used spot on insecticides with my dogs against fleas and ticks in former times. Until one developed a liver problem from this. He still had ticks anyway but I never saw a problem with ticks compared to humans.
Ticks are very dabgerous here, having dangerous viruses.


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Lots of ticks here too and nearly every dog that hasn't had heartworm prevention that comes into rescue are heartworm positive. Even indoor cats end up with them. My ferrets have often gotten raw meats, but I don't think they sell horse meat in the U.S. Glad to hear your dog did so well on the new diet. I hope the meds work for my ball of fur.

Back on topic, I'm thinking of putting in some swiffer sheets today. the videos look promising.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

It's illegal.to sell horse meat here in u.s. as far as I know. There are no processing plants innu.s. and are shipped to Mexico, or Canada. 
Ticks and fleas are bad seems like every year. We give our dogs comfort is, and heartworm meds from vet. Not a flea or tick in last 5 years , I'd guess. 
I hear swifter sheets work well, as their feet/legs get caught up in them, and can't get free. 
Sorry your bees are having a hard time. Glad you finding queens though !!!! Mabye they came back mated...???


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Since the one I found doesn't seem to have laid eggs, I'm holding out hope for the others.


----------



## JimD

*Re: Richinbama*

Rich- Remember you are dealing with 20- 40 thousand females. They can be unpredictable. 

I wear the office thin golves but not really been stung thru them but a time or two where the sleeve and the glove fail to meet.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Sunday, did all hives complete inspection. 
Started season late with 2 packages, and 1 swarm. All installed on same day. 
Now we have 8 hives in first season. 
5 being nucs, and they are finally doing well, most have queens now, or cells developed. The one package hive went queenless a couple weeks back. Queen cells are on frame, 3 , so I left them alone . I did remove a 10 frame super from the top, as I figured they didn't need the space, as numbers have gone down a bit. I placed hive beetle traps on several hives, and did see a few beetles. Mashed all I saw, and hoping that the beetle traps work out ok. Don't spill the veg. Oil on any bees, instant death.....
The open feeding worked out well, and will continue this until fall flow happens. Forgot my pollen sub patties. Will place some on hives this coming weekend. I did take bees from 3 frame nucs, most were 2 high. I installed into 5 frame nucs, giving them less frames to work. I figure they will populate fast, as the brood hatches. I then can add a second 5 frame box as the hive gets packed out a bit. I may do one or 2 splits soon, and hope for success, before fall/winter comes. I'll try for 10 hives this year, and spring survivors will be split in spring. Should be a good next year for growth, if all survive winter. 
I'll be doing a summer o.a. treatment series beginning this coming weekend. I'll do 5 , 7 day apart treatments. Seems that my earlier plans to treat didn't work out well, as my schedule has been just busy as heck. I'm a few weeks behind in that endeavor. But, hives are doing well now, and most have lay ing queens. So, probably better for o.a. treatments, since they are healthy and viable now. Till next week, bye for now... rich


----------



## JimD

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Rich -What did the mite checks show you? Jim

I hopefully have my two hives ready for next year. I want to play with some splits just because but more than 2 tends to get to be work and not fun.

Buddy from Houston has been offering some advice on the New beekeeping and was the only person that offered a new queen or frame of brood when I got screwed in April. 

I fig he can always use an extra nuc or two with the quality of these two queens. He is right at 20-22 hives now. I am excited to go from one nuc in mid April to two two deep hives and the possibility of a couple of gallons of fall honey is plenty of fun for me. Good luck up there. I lucked out and a neighbor sold me his high end hand crank 4 frame deep extractor for 75$. His kids gave him the big fancy electric one for his one hive.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Jim , ill do a sugar roll on them before I do them this coming weekend. I'll know more if I need to do this o.a. or wait. I have to plan ahead or I'll be behind if something comes up. I'll post results of that at then. I'm very curious also.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Did hive inspections Saturday. 2 of the 3 full hives doing well. 1 queenless, but functioning. 1 queen cell open, 2 chewed down. Didn't see the queen yet though. Added a frame of brood, with eggs and larve. 
5 nucs... , all looking fairly good. 1 queenless, but cells tore down, and one hatched out, didn't see her either. 
Mabye on a mating flight??? Added 5 frame box to two nucs, 3 left alone they looked ok for the season, and when I started them. 
Added pollen patties to all hives, sugar water to 3 of the smaller nucs. All had decent resources. 
I did open feeding to all the bees 2nd week in a row. About 4 gal. They sucked it down fast. No robbing going on. Buckets with hay on top, worked well. I was using qt. Jars with rocks in chick waterer. Easier, faster, and no glass in my field to pick up later. I used 2, 5 gal. Buckets. Next week ill do 3. Mabye they will population grow, and mabye some frames drawn out. Not sure when the fall flow starts here, but im not pulling honey, so they should do fine in winter, if they draw the frames out, and make lots of brood. Fingers crossed. &#55357;&#56833;
Will do a sugar roll this weekend, and start oav treatments as needed


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Sounds like it is going good. I plan to refill the feeders on mine tomorrow. I think fall flow should be starting soon. I'm anxious to see how many make it through the winter.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

It's going ok Heather. Sometimes I doubt what I'm doing though. Kinda on my own here, for the most part. 
But, I'm learning slowly....
So, your one away from your goal !!!! Congrats.... you will make that split, and come out good too. Say, did ya get that one up in the oak? Kinda risky I'd say. Low, and easy is my thought. Need a darn lift truck for that one. No ladder if it's like that. Trust me, I broke my back in 3 places, and nearly lost a foot from a ladder fall... work though... Bees not worth that. 
Keep me posted on your hives, and so fourth. Rich


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

The swarm is still up there taunting me.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Lol, I know the feeling... I'm too greedy for myself.....


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Update, last weekend
Did full hive inspections.
All looked well in the 7 hives. Added pollen patties, added 1 to 1 syrup to all that had feeders present. Open fed 4 gal. Of 1 to 1 syrup. The bees were on to something good, I assume the fall flow. I did notice the bees were slowly bringing in some nice pollen. So, the bees didn't take in much of the syrup, im assuming. 
All hives were queenright, and brood, eggs, ect. We're in each hive. 
So, a friend called and said he had some queen cells. I got 2 from him, and with abundant capped brood, I made 2 very nice splits. Each had 3 frames of capped brood, eggs, and larve. I placed a cell in each new hive. Calling with syrup, and pollen pattie. Also, all hives received beetle traps, as beetles are out in force this time of year. 
As dark approached, I then set up for my 1st treatment of o.a. all hives received 1st treatment of the year. I will do 4 more , 1 each week. I did them crack pipe style, as a o.a. machine is out of my budget. 
Hoping the late splits work out well, as I'll now have 9 hives going into my first winter. Hoping I come into spring and most or all survive???? We will see. Been a good 1st year of bee keeping. I really enjoy this allot, and hope to have some nice hives next year. 
I'll be building out allot of hives this winter, all equipment needed for next year, I'm hoping. I think if most hives survive, ill do lots of spring splits im hoping. Mabye some honey, mabye some nucs to sell. We will see. Updates coming weekly. 
Richard


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Sounds good. We still haven't gotten into fall flow. Some pollen is coming in, but they are sucking down the feeders. I keep hearing all you guys up north talk of goldenrod doing great and can't wait until it gets here. I think mine just went through a brood break. The stronger hives have some capped brood, but no larvae. Today, I noticed they are back to laying eggs. 

FWIW, the first winter seems to go better than the second. At least that was my experience and I've read lots of others that had the same experience.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I see lots of things in fields , weeds .mostly blooming. No goldenrod on my place as of yet. Been so dry though. Hoping...


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Did your goldenrod come in? I saw the first blooms half open today within flying range for my girls.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi Heather, yes the flow is coming on now. Rain coming, and will help the flow out a bit. Bees bringing allot of pollen in from neighbors fields. I've been feeding bees a good bit lately. Getting ready for winter. Lost a late nuc. Couldn't seem to get a good queen going . Finally got one in the hive from q.c. well last week somebody robbed it out. No bees this weekend, eggs, or stores found. Gave their frames to neighboring hives, and pulled their box. I hated that. The hive was just coming around. All others look ing very strong, and loaded with brood. 
How's your doing now?


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

We are finally in a good flow. I'm seeing blooms more and more around here. Hopefully they will build up stores and not decide to swarm. How many do you expect to go into winter with?


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi Heather, ill go to winter with eight. All looked good as of Saturday during inspection. Seems like all needed is topping of hives with syrup, after this little flow. They are bringing in lots of pollen right now, but little nectar. I've been feeding syrup, and patties. Lost a 2x3 frame nuc last week. It was robbed totally out. No brood,eggs, or bees in hive at all. Was hoping to pull that one through, but still good. Started with 2 packages, and a swarm. They were late getting her, so missed the first flow basically. Now eight, so not disappointed at all for first year. Spring will be fun !!! I'll mabye order 3-5 packages, and all the swarms I can catch. Equipment,.... build time is now...lol


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

My late summer just didn't take off. I'm down to six, with some being tiny. Glad to her you have 8. That is great. I think next year I will be better off since I should start with some hives and not have to wait until March. Lots of early splits is my current plan for next year. Maybe two for splits and the rest for production. Hopefully out of six, I will still have four.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Sounds like a plan here too. If mine make it through spring, ill be splitting also. All mine look fairly strong right now. Eccept 1. The flow won't last too much longer, and I'll feed them well then. They are taking syrup inside hive feeders, but won't touch a bucket at all right now. Keep me posted Heather, thanks, rich


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Looks like you may be closer to the center of this hurricane than me. Hopefully your location more inland will help out. Stay safe. I'll be strapping hives this afternoon.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Well, it didn't even rain here. Got a bit of winds, that's all. Glad you guys got through it safely, and all well.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Well, the 2018 season is about over here in no. Bama. I want to thank all that helped us out in our 1st year. A big thank you to Chris e. For his taking me under his wing, allot of advice, and my first trip into a hive, in early spring. Also, turned out to be a good friend, as well as sort of a mentor figure. 
About my 1st season, started with 2 packages, and 1 swarm. All on the same day. At one point I had 9 hives started, and as of last weekend had 7 going really well. Lost 2 of the 9 to what I assume was Rob outs. So 7 , not to bad first year. All looks good, and have been feeding lightly all season basically. Will be feeding allot the next 2 weeks, to fill up the reserves for winter. Hope all goes well into spring, and good luck to everyone with their winter and spring bees !!! Post will be added until all is finished, around Nov. I'm thinking. . .


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hello all. !!! Wishing all my beek friends a warm hello from no. Alabama. Update from 2018 to new 2019 season. 
Last week I did a basic hive check. Dry sugar I installed, and maintained all winter seemed to be 2/3 consumed. Installed 1/2 pollen sub patty. Also, since weather has been warm here most of winter... a couple of my hives were a bit light, as they were late splits,. I open fed 2 to 1 sugar syrup. Had 9 hives by end of summer. 2 died by robbing, 2 by mice mid to late winter. I did combine 1 of the robbed out hives. I so far have 2 very nice production hives that seem to be really strong, and 2 nucs (5 framers) that are doing extremely well. Both are 2 high, with a 3rd box on each, I added from 2 that robbed out/mice kill outs. 3rd box wasnt really needed, i just didnt have any place to store the comb, and remaining frames of resources. Hasnt seemed to hurt anything. Ill go into hives when warmer, and less rain to check queen/brood status.
Saw fresh light yellow pollen coming in today!!! Great sign, and glad I put patty on last week... rain expected most of next week. If they are brooding, as I expect... the patty should work out well. Springtime is.coming, and I built out 4 new hives, and ready for bees.!!! Will be adding about 8 nucs for splits. I'll not do any late season splits this year. All will be done before july/1st of August at the latest. I'll pull my honey harvest after spring flow, before dearth and start feeding for winter. This year they all will go into winter with heavy resources. My goal, no light boxes !!!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Sound like a plan.... I'll prep the biscuits! Hope it goes as good or better than you plan!


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hey Rich! The losses bite, but you have learned and can help prevent it in the future. We both have been on a big learning curve. Two good production hives sounds great. How many do you hope to build up to this year? I don't remember, did you get a late start to last year like I did? I remember that we have been at a similar phase. Are you starting to see any queen cups? I have, so they will probably start showing up where you are soon. My big decision right now is which to push to production and which to use to build up. Of course, my best hive I want for both purposes. 

I think Tennessee and me may come watch your fun. I'll bring the sausage gravy if he brings the biscuits, and I mean human biscuits. Wait a short bit and the mint will be growing and we can have a good old southern time with biscuits and gravy and mint tea when it gets hot. You know, 7, 8 am summer time.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi Heather, yes we are about the same page. I havnt gone deep into hives yet, as our temps are swinging a bit. And lots of rain here. I hope to increase allot this year, early splits, and will stop before the dearth hits. I'd like to see at least 10 strong hives, and quiet a few nucs by mid summer for next year's bees. I'd like 20 total 10 full hives and 10 nucs. I'm sure they are brooding up a bit now, as im seeing pollen coming in now. I did put pollen patties in last week. A good thing, as were getting near a week straight rain this coming week. I really want to get into my hives soon. I'm not sure, but if I see q.c.now, can I make my splits early. ??? I mean, how early, is too early??? Lol, newbee question there !!!!


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I was just researching the how early is too early question and the advice I see if that when drones reach purple eye stage or hives start building queen cups, you can start grafting queens. My plan was to graft today, but my foster dog managed to get into the shed again and ripped the bellows off my smoker. He is a lovable dufus, but this is the second smoker he tore up. Getting a lock on the shed door has now moved up this list of priorities.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

New post, update....
Been a bit since I have posted. Well, winter close to over here in no. Bama. Had 7 hives going into winter. 2 now left. Both are nucs from last fall. Both are in 5 frame nucs, and 1 is three boxes high, the other is 2 high. Will be adding a 3 rd box to it this weekend I'm thinking. Both are looking very strong, and I'm planning on splits by mid April. 
All my losses were due to rats/mice moving in. I'm sure they ate all my bees during winyer, as they all had good resources, and lots of bees during winter inspections. I'll do better mouse screens this year !!! Mabye 1/4" hardware cloth... 
Katherine, how your grafting working out so far? And the pooch.... sorry for the smokers, seems like he likes those things. I bought a new one from Mann lake last year, used it 1 time so far. I just havnt used it, I guess if the bees let me work without it... I'll not smoke em till then???


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I don't usually risk going without the smoker. I also need to use a full suit to avoid reactions to the stings. My latest graft has a 70% take at 24 hrs. We are going out in a few to do another bar. I'm getting excited about the prospects of spring success. Now I need to find more yards for the extra colonies.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Wow Katherine, glad the grafting going well for you. Say, I'm not venturing inside a hive without my bee jacket either. I've been bold all winter though. 🌝 I'm sure I'll run into the rowdy hive , and I'll fire the smoker up also. I'm just awaiting queen cells, the I'm into splits !!! I can't wait till I get rolling again. Last year was a great 1st year, and insure this one will be better. I'm doing a trap out next week, looks like a feisty colony, and very active at the moment. Another gas tank hive. I'll not remove it like last. Putting cone over tank entrance, with box right next to it. After a few days, I'll put in a frame with eggs, larve, and brood. Mabye they will stick to it. If queen doesn't come out, they might just make a new one. Then remove it, and start over again. Mabye get a freebie or 2 ??? This way....


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Sounds like a plan. Not much to lose. How do you keep finding these feral hives? I hope to get another call this year. Local survival stock could help me.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Feral hives...hmmm. my farm is in the country. Lots of old farmers, and lots of junk vehicles, and no gas caps on them. In jungles though. So growled up, it's snake bite alley to me. 1 of those a season is all I want. Also the hardware store there has my business card for my Angus in their cash drawer. Says will remove bees... Last year I had the biggest swarm I ever saw on a propane tank there. I just installed my first 2 packages ever, and 430 p.m. they called with it. 530 p.m. they were boxed and at the farm. Lol, it went into a 5 frame nuc. Overpacked, I drove 35 miles each way. At 1030 p.m. I was getting my swarm traps from a briar blackberry patch, and drove back and finished up at like 1 a
M. My luck... &#55357;&#56869;


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I remember your post about that. I'd like one this summer, but don't want it to be like last year. Focus this year is queen breeding.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Good morning to all . A happy belated easter to all my friends out there. 
Spring has sprung here in north bama !!! Bee season is starring off extremely well, so far. 
News and updates... Winter losses were not good for me. Lost several ho es to rats. My first experience with them. 1st yr. Of keeping bees. I'll do better, I hope this year. 
New news. Both hives, 2 nice overwintered well. They were 5 framers, and both are very nice. Both have 3 boxes high !!! Full of brood and capped honey . I've been open feeding till now. Will stop after this week. Blooms everywhere!!! 
Did, a hive inspection yesterday, to confirm... No queen cells in either hive. Both had at least 8-10 frames of brood. Most are ready to hatch. Lots of eggs in both hives, any space not used for pollen, and nectar are blessed with eggs!!! 
I had a supersedure of queen in one box. Last week I couldn't find queen or eggs. I was watching the front of the box, and low and behold... A fresh mated young queen arrived. I saw her enter the box. Was a nice sight. Well, I owned that box up yesterday, and she has been kicking in high gear.
Eggs galore. My solution, as the box was covered in ready to emerge bees. I removed the new queen, and 5 frames of brood, 5 frames of drawn comb, with lots of resources from my dead out from rays/mice. I'm letting the original with all the bees make a new queen from all the eggs and larve there. So, I now have 3 nice looking hives. Next week I'll make another split on the 2nd nuc. Both nice were give 5 frame box to handle all the nectar coming in. The split went into a 10 frame med box. I'm not being as agressive as last year on splits. I know the impulse is there. I'm aiming for a good colony buildup, and nice queens in each box/hive. I'll see how the queen cells develop in the queenless split. maybe ill add a split from there. Also, I'll do my cut out next week. Actually a trap out on the 2 nd gas tank, from the same yard as last year. Good day to all. Any comments welcome, rich


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Glad things are turning around for you after such a disappointing winter.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Thanks Heather, was disappointing. But new year, and following your experiences also. I'd love to work on queen rearing. You have a great start going there!!!


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Rich, get yourself a small digitally controlled incubator capable of holding about 92° and a handful of the hair roller cages. That way you can harvest any extra queen cells you find.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Thanks jw. I was thinking of a small poultry incubator. Humidity range?


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I keep a pan of water in mine and it holds at about 78%. In a poultry incubator, use a sponge in a small tray of water. Make sure you can adjust the temperature down to the low 90s. Eggs hatch at 103° and a lot of what I've seen are set for that range.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Thanks jw. Had lots of chicks hatch, just never tried the q.c. not really muck difference between the chicks, and q.c. I did remove water 1 day before chick hatch. Thanks a bunch. I'll give it a try very soon.


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Good luck with it Rich. I get a little rush whenever I come home to find a queen emerged. Now that I am more confident, it is actually better to let them emerge in the mating nuc.


----------



## JimD

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Rich- Good Luck this spring. I hope that you have a good spring and summer.

JW How many hives do you have now? Are you grafting or? for the queen cells?

I have not lost any hives but it has been a strange year here in Houston. I flipped deeps in February and got back from the Holey Lands to find on March 9 that my best hive was swarming and could not get to them till the next day. Clustered under the hive over hang. Mosquito spray in the neighbor hood that night killed qt- to 1.5 qt of the bees. I thought they had gone back into the hive with that die off but guess they took off at night. Not There at daylight I dropped a queen cell in a nuc box when I did look. Baton Rogue queens are laying machines.

My other box of Bee Weavers got so mean that I had to start wearing heavy coveralls and my old 1970 style of heavy duty gloves.  I have been stung more this spring than all last year. I was out of town and the Bee Weaver bees swarmed couple weeks ago and I had a couple of new queens hatching when I looked. They are really aggressive and go 60 yards to my back door. The gloves are dotted with stingers for the least intrusion regardless. They are in full attack mode from the start.

Yesterday I split My little Baton Rogue 2 story nuc with the Bee Weaver frames and I hope to get back to easy going bees. Curious what the BW deep will be like with the new BW queen and the shook off bees. I told a buddy he could have it. I co not need more than two and a nuc and sure do not need mean bees. I had forgetton just how much problem a very hot box can "bee".

I am north of town and with all the subdivisions around I have had some type of flow going most of they year here. BR box has a near full near full med super and the BW have about a half full super which I put back on the new BR box.

Good luck to all of you all. Jim


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Jim, I am at 24 colonies and 4 mating nucs . 16 hives overwintered, one I let starve in March and one did me the favour of dying before I went to shake them out just two weeks ago. I also sold a nuc two weeks ago and one is being picked up tomorrow. I have gotten more queens so far this year by harvesting the extra capped cells from walkaway splits than by grafting. I think you get better queens when the bees pick the eggs, but that may just be an excuse for not doing so well with the grafting tool. My queenright swarm from the other week got split Thursday. Today it has six queen cells startred. I will cut four of them out in a few days and finish them in the incubator again. Rich, this is a really easy way to get a few queens at a time!


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*



JWPalmer said:


> Jim, I am at 24 colonies and 4 mating nucs . 16 hives overwintered, one I let starve in March and one did me the favour of dying before I went to shake them out just two weeks ago. I also sold a nuc two weeks ago and one is being picked up tomorrow. I have gotten more queens so far this year by harvesting the extra capped cells from walkaway splits than by grafting. I think you get better queens when the bees pick the eggs, but that may just be an excuse for not doing so well with the grafting tool. My queenright swarm from the other week got split Thursday. Today it has six queen cells startred. I will cut four of them out in a few days and finish them in the incubator again. Rich, this is a really easy way to get a few queens at a time!


LOL, I have gotten more queens that way as well. In fact, it is enough queens to max me out until there is more build up and I can pull for mating nucs.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi Jim, and thanks for the input. Sounds like you have a bit of ahb there in Houston area. My bees are generally laid back, unless queenless, or hive too large. 
Say j.w. , I should have q.c. in the box this week. I'll be checking Monday, as planned. I robbed the new queen from my super strong nuc last week in a split. So they should have some nice q.c. in the nuc. It's a 5over 5 plus 5 in honey box. Lots of eggs, larve, and tons of capped brood. 
I do plan to make another split from the 2nd nuc. It's popping also. 5 frame nuc 3 high. Same as 1st, it's loaded. Almost 9 beautiful frames of brood, eggs, and larve.the rest resources. I'll move my queen, and 5 frames of brood ect. To a 10 frame hive. Giving me 4 soon to be strong hives. May be able to do a few 3 frame nucs , if enough cells. I hope the move of the queen from nucs to 10 framers/med boxes and letting the open nucs produce their own queens works better. I hope by June to have at least 6 strong hives by then. I really want at least 6 strong production hives by end of flow going to summer, and hoping for 4-6 nice nucs going to winter. Last winter was a big loss for me. Hives and nucs were strong all winter, then the rain pushed the mice/rats up into my hives. Really wrecked them all except the 2 nucs. My first year to me was a great success. I had 9 going into winter. Combined 1 weak giving 8. Lost 6 to invasion of rats. Was disappointing, but learned about mice,.... they eat well from bees, then destroy frames, comb, and honey !!!


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I'd say for your first year that you did very well. Your build up went great, hives were doing well into the winter, and the issue is easily fixed next winter.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Thanks Heather, I agree. Just to figure out the mouse guards. I used #8 hardware cloth as robber screens, with about 1- 1 1/2 " entrance to hive . Was thinking if using #4 hardware cloth to cover entrance in winter to blpck mice/rats from coming in through the hive entrance... ??? Would this work, or clog the bees entrance up? Can the keep the hive entrance clear with this size hardware cloth? I think the bees can pass easily, and maybe prevent mice, but can the bees remove the wax paper from patties, and the dead bees out of the hive effectively without trapping the bees inside. ? Silly question I guess, what do you guys use? Thanks, rich


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Rich, the #4 should work, but so will 1/2" screen at keeping the mice out. Dead bees can be dragged out but the wax paper may need to wait until you do your spring cleaning. Even wide open hives had some paper on the bottoms here. And of course, any nuc with a robber screen needed cleaning. I just waited until I moved the nuc to a hive as the pieces of wax paper were small.


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I like Palmer's idea of 1/2". However, I don't have the winter that you guys have and mine get multiple flying days a week usually, so not a lot of backlogged cleaning to do at the end of the winter.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Thanks guys, I'll do the #4 this winter for mice exclusion . Also, 1/2" entrance seems good. Thanks, a bunch.. rich


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi all, I went to farm yesterday to work. 
I did full inspection on all hives. All were well, and Doug as expected. 
I did a split on the queenless hive. It was packed with bees, and brood emerging from old queen. Numerous queen cells there. I did remove half of the frames with queen cells, plus a few extra frames loaded with bees. I put them into 5 frame nuc, plus a frame of old comb above them
Some had left over resources, pollen and honey. So both had a good start I hope. The other 2 very strong hives... 1 I added a new box of drawn frames, as they needed it the queen from the split was laying every empty cell open. Was packed full of nectar. So, she has room to lay again, and more storage space. 
The other 10 frame hive was kicking well. Eggs everywhere in 2nd box, 1st/ bottom box was full of brood !!! I counted 8 + frames of brood. Also, 3rd box was full of fresh capped honey, about 85% capped. Added a new box of frames/partially drawn below. Looks like a honey harvest this year. Maybe a small one. Looks promising though. I'll get a extractor as soon as I can. So I'm up to 4 hives now. I'll do more splits next week from the 2 strong hives. I'll do 3 frame nucs from them, as to not make them too weak pulling resources. I can look to add more boxes to these splits often, as I get queens back, and hives grow fast in these. That's my plan as of now. Heather, and Jim, your opinions on this, always welcome. I want to grow my hives again, am I going to slow, or should I speed up... lol, I want more bees, also want honey too. 
Thanks, Rich


----------



## JimD

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Rich, Glad things are turning on for you up there. How many hive do you want to have this year?

JW how are your bees doing? Got a px of your bee incubator? What are your plans for your bees this year? 

I finally got my mean bees straight. The mean bees swarmed while I was gone and I split the hive with my March calm Barton Rouge queen 9 frame nuc with a shake with the BW box.

I looked Sunday and I now have three strong CALM hives which I could have worked without my heavy gloves and heavy coveralls. 
Two of Baton Rouge stock and one queen from the Bee Weaver or ? queen that swarmed. Still wonder what happened to make this BW queen go near African personality. The BR bees have always been calm but what a difference the new laying queen makes to the personality of even the old aggressive bees.

I am deciding it is hard to keep just two hives with good bees than keep from making more hives to control the bees. 

If my buddy does not get up soon to pick up the 3rd hive I will have to put more frames in the top box that I used to shake the bees into for the BW bees. I had 4 extra frames left over from the switch since the single deep was full of bees. New queen is laying and going but he could have a box with lots bur comb. I run deep 10's and my buddy runs med 8's. This is the problem but he had 25 or so hives which he wants more bees. Nice to have a friend if something happens to get started with if there is ever a problem or take extra bees.

I want to stay with 2 hives and possibly a nuc with a spare queen after what happened March 9 when the BR bees started swarming up under the hive sun cover and got caught with the Misquote spray. Still not sure if they swarmed or died on the outside top of the hive. It was like 5 weeks till I saw minor queen laying and another week or two till she took off. I took all the queen cells out on March 10 when I built the nuc so.... Time table is off a little but there are lots of eggs and brood in the box.

*How are you all doing on SHB's.* I have killed two so far. 
If you read a lot of people are using #8 mesh but I got to thinking on boxes where you put holes for ventilation why use just #8 that lets SHB's get right into the hives any time they want so I have started putting #8 with some screen wire under it to help keep the little b--- out or at least make it a lot harder to get in. I used to have a ton of them last year in Don's hive top feeders.

I had bees for over 30 years from 1959 to ~1994 but beekeeping is a different world now. Just check them a time or two each year and rob them and fig out what to do with 10-12 gallons of honey. Simple times. My old uncle had lots of bees so it was easy to borrow gear and get help if needed.



Best of luck to you all. Jim


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi Jim, the bees here are doing well. I'm hoping to be at 10 or so, plus or minus by late fall. Mine so far have been very calm. I'll be inspecting hopefully tomorrow on the 2 splits, and 2 large hives. Looking to see if the queen cells hatched yet in the 2 nucs. If not I may make a split or 2 . Also, checking to see if I need to add boxes/supers on any of them. Im Sure I will have 2 as the wild hedges are in full bloom, and I got tons of them close to my hives. So far, I'm pleased with my splits this year. I'm doing them different than last year, not so aggressive in number of splits. Just making them stronger from the start with more frames of brood, and the bees attached. Seems to be working, as im adding boxes every week or 2 week intervals. More work, but nicer nucs, and I think ill end up with stronger hives when I move them to 10 frame medium boxes. Also, with a split at the same time, as im going 3 high with the 5 frame nuc boxes. Fingers crossed as I open them up this week. Good luck on tour bees, and keep us updated. Rich


----------



## JimD

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Glad all is well. I am just glad that I hopefully had all my queen problems done for a while though when Mark shows up to get the 3rd box I am thinking about setting up another nuc from which ever BR queen is best with the extra 4 frames in Mark's box. Just for insurance. Mark said he would take any extra bees I have but I live on the north side of Houston and he is on the South. He is about an hr away.

Just wondering if you just set up another nuc as I have 4 nuc boxes and one deep nuc 4 frame supper or just kick them off in the regular deep box after he loads up his nuc boxes? Would you do better to winter a 10 frame deep or a two story 10 frame nuc?

Big thing is I have both my daughters are preg with grand girls and one is due next week and the other in August.  I have two boys, 2 and 4, but no girls but soon.  good luck. Jim


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Good day everyone !!! 
Well, the rain lately has put all my plans on hold with my bees. Almost a week of rain. Good for my pastures and plants the bees need to survive and thrive. I'll be able to qork the hives Sunday or Monday, qork permitting. I plan on doing a couple of splits, and moving several of the hives to 10 frame equipment. I'm stuck on 5 frame equipment for growth and making splits from them. They just outright out perform 10 frame equipment in these areas. I'm my humble opinion. For honey production 10 frame is king. If queen cells are present , I'll do splits with them asap. As they do crowd up faster in the nucs. Also, I need some drawn frames, so this works out well when I do splits from them. I pull 5 frames of brood and resources, then add 5 frames of starter strip, and damaged comb. They draw it out, and repair the damaged very well. Keeps them busy, and relieves the urge to swarm, so far. Update asap as I'll be in them very soon. Fingers crossed... Good luck to rack of my friends out there in bee land.... Rich
Also, time to o.a. all hives...


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Have your bees been bringing anything to store in the last couple of weeks? I think mine are finally starting to pick back up.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi Heather, yes bees are packing it in. Nectar fairly heavy. Pollen, fair.. allot of rain , story of our year. But the grass may grow this year. Lol
. I gotta add a box, and pull allot of thr nrctar frames up, and put some frames in their place for brood. Honey is good this spring. Hows yours doung now?


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

This weekend's inspection. 
4 very strong hives. 1 had queen cups with larve in them. Squashed the queen cups, as a nice laying queen. Should've waited, I made a split and could've used the queen cups, and future q.c. in the split. 
Split was very good with many frames of brood, larve, and eggs. Also, lots of resources added. 
I had 1 very large hive that was serious about hive protection. 3 honey boxes, and 2 boxes of brood and eggs. 
I normally don't use a smoker, but that will change now !!!! Super strong, and super mean. I was stung many times into this hive. The split came from this one. Also, I'll make another split this coming weekend. I'll also pull all capped honey asap. As soon as I get an extractor in and set up. I'll start feeding and pollen patties as soon as the end of the flow hits. Very soon in my area of North Alabama. I'll do several splits at this time also. I'll try not to do any late splits after july/1st of August. I want strong and large hives into fall. Unless i see queen cells/cups after then.


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Is the strong hive going into swarm mode? One of my strong ones got more defensive and I found queen cells on five frames. Most of those splits have made it back and started laying eggs. We have actually been avoiding going into the strongest, but it is next on the inspection list. It still has the deep as the top super, so super heavy. Once capped, that box will be a gonner. I may use the frames of comb to make a couple of sales nucs.

Glad to hear things are building back up well for you. The rodent problem will be a relatively easy fix this winter and you should have a strong start next spring. I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Actually the big hive hasnt been in swarm mode yet.... not found a queen cell yet. I manipulate it though. I pull most filled frames of nectar up, and let them draw frames, and insert drawn frames weekly or biweekly weekly. 
Yes that deep will kill your back. I'm pleased this year with slower results, but better hives. I'll actually end up with more hives than last year by fall. And hopefully bye to the rats. Hope you get the equipment thing worked out. I got to think about more soon myself. Although I made up a bunch, and most finished painting. Say, your moving up in the world.... graduation.. 🌝😁
Hope all stays well for ya Heather. 
Rich


----------



## JimD

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hey Rich, Great to hear "sounds like you are on a roll".

I have decided that my bees are doing great in spite of my extra help.  I am semiretired and bored. I probably have the same problem that most of the neubies have. No patience.  I have seen some strange stuff this year.

I want two but have 4 hives sitting out there after doing a shake and placing my BR nuc in the mean hive after she swarmed. (It is so nice to go back to working bees in lite weight clothes and nitril gloves vs heavy coveralls and having to tape my pant legs and bunches of stinging bees following you 60 yards to the house. I hated having to use my 1970's gloves but the bees were stinging thru the little lite weight leather ones. It is definitely too hot here to wear that.)

I really wonder just how many hives have strange queens take them over? I looked at the buddy's 10 frame which had 5 extra frames on a top box ( the other part of the shake from the mean box) when I split it and from small dark queens from Bee Weaver I found a big yellow queen in the box just laying away. Earlier after the box BW swarmed there were queens hatching and they were smaller and darker when I was splitting? Where is the big blond from?

Nancy had talked about finding a swarm trying to get into one of her hives in a post I found the same thing last summer. I small swarm with a big yellow queen was trying to get into the BR Box. Before I could catch her she was killed by the guard bees when I put up in the top of the hive. This year I would probably do a drop and shake in a nuc box now.

Good news is I have a buddy that I will give the extra hives to lives on the other side of Houston. He has been a big help for me on modern beekeeping. Bee keeping is an expensive hobby at the cost of ~50$ a box plus top and bottom. My wife will accept 2 but has problems with the extra box and nucs. 

Not told her I plan to do a couple of splits next week and plan to keep the best box as a spare for the two double deep 2 super boxes. Cannot figure out which group has the best queen now with all the changes. 

* I may have to move too if she ever gets stung.  She will believe it is the extra boxes not the big boxes. 

Be safe up there. Keep us posted. Jim


----------



## squarepeg

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

good morning rich, and congrats on making it through your first winter and being well on your way into your second season!

like heather's thread, i think it's time to graduate this one over to the general bee forum.

is it ok with you if i change the '2018' to '2018-2019' in your thread title?


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi so, thanks for the graduation !!! Sure is ok to change to 2018-2019 in title. I wanted to, just didn't know how. Thanks, rich


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi Jim, glad you are well. Sounds like you are adjusting to this bee keeping thing as well. Sounds like the bees are doing well for you also. All those queens. Open mated queens get any genetics found locally. Did some supercede? I've heard of swarms overtaking hives sometimes. I've never seen it, but I guess the strong survive to fill our boxes. 
The year has been good up here in Bama. I had a good year last year, but winter disaster from mice moving in. But I'm rebounding nicely. Slower this year though. Havnt had any swarm calls this year, kinda wish I could get a good 1 or 2 though. I was gonna do a gas tank cutout again this year, but decided to let it go for now. I grew like a jungle so fast. Also, just been too busy to deal with it. Ahh, those mean bees... don't ya just love em. I feel that one of my hives got to big for its britches...lol
I'll have to slowly bring em down a few notches. Now that the flow is basically over. I havnt got the flow times down yet, but I'm watching the plant cycles a bit more now. Hard for me to judge on my place though. I raise cattle, and they graze pretty clean. Neighbors fields, I watch those more now. As they are more unkempt, or not cut as much. Keep in touch Jim, and post often. Nice to hear from you ... Rich


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Rich, I'm there with you on the flow. With the climate changes, things are not as predictable as they use to be. We had flowers blooming months early this year. I'm wondering when the dearth will start and if there will be even the modest summer flowers that usually sustain them.

Congrats on graduating.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Thanks Heather, and square peg, and everyone out there that helps us all grow with this hobby !!!


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi all 🌝, 
Didn't post last week as I didn't go into hives. Rain, rain, and more rain. Also, had to get some cattle to market. Bees looked good, and lots were on outside at entrance. The week before I did go through all hives, and looked very good shape. No queen cells found, and all looked very strong. I used a smoker this time !!! As prior week was very fun. The bees were very protective.!!! At least in the 2 largest hives. All others were very calm. Added a frame of brood to last split. Didn't see queen, but saw 2 chewed down Cells. No eggs or larve. Of course it rained allot, and we're probably on mating flights or getting ready 2. Will know more this week, as I'll go into them asap. Hope all is well with everyone... Rich


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I hope the ran doesn't interfere with the mating flights. Let us know how it goes. How many cattle did you take? Have you thought about buffalo? They once roamed as far as northern Alabama.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

I take 4-6 every week or 2 during summer, and calves in fall. 
Buffalo, I'll not mess with them. Tame ones are still wild and very dangerous. Also, market slim here. Not enough acres at my place. Only 60.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi everyone !!! Been a little bit since last post. Update, every time I have wanted to go through hives last few weeks.... rain, and I mean thunderstorms, bad.. lol
I finally nailed it. 4 hives super strong, and no q.c present. 1 nuc I started a few weeks ago not bad, but I'm having a problem getting a queen in there. Each week I inspect it, I add a frame of brood, and a frame of larve and eggs, and a frame of honey for them. I dis see queen cells chewed down 2 weeks ago. ??? I'm not finding a queen or eggs, ect. In there. Wondering if she's been eaten, or lost during a mating flight?... all other hives are booming, I'm seeing some pollen coming in, and I think nectar in short supply . Dearth upon us. I did start feeding (open) and they are taking it in. 4 plus gallons in 2-3 days. Left them with 2 more gal. Today before I left the farm. I do have some pictures of the outside of the hives, and they were taken around 630 p.m. Boy, they are piling up outside. No swarming signs, just packed hives right now... will keep and eye on them though. Id really like to make a couple splits though. Havnt seen as many drones in hives, so that maye be a mating issue. Other than ferrals, which im not opposed to. 
I'll post pictures in a few, as they are on my other phone, just to remember how to post em on here... ???? Hope all is well.. Rich ch


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Rich, have you tried putting a vent on the top box? It has helped mine a lot. I made them from 2x4s cut into 3/4" strips. The additional highth doesn't seem to cause an issue. Sorry to hear about the rain. You are about to get more. Looks like the storm/hurricane will be missing me and only sending lots of rain. Tis the season and the season can stay away!


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Hi Heather, i do have my inner cover vented. Seems they do this every night. Ive been at farm workkng all week, and all 5 hives do it about same time. I git pictures uploaded, just not sure how to get them here. ??? Any help would be great, im gonna keep on working on it. Thanks, Rich


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018 beekeeping quest*

Amen about those storms. We can always use rain here this time of the year. Seems that all the rain we been getting isn't soaking in much. So heavy, and need the slow soaker rains. My grass is dying, and farm looking like it's not far behind on pastures. Hope the storms miss tour neighborhood !!! About the vent, I have a 3/4" by about 1 inch notch out on my inner cover, and has #8 screen over it. I saw them that way on old beeks boxes, so I did mine that way. They have lots of space inside, as I pulled some frames and added a few foundationless frames .... just in hopes they draw a little wax..???? Can always use that.. lol. Say, the pics are in my album if ya want to look at them. Can't seem to post although. My p.c. down, and I'm on andriod.... I miss my windows p.c. Lolo though, not on 10 yet..... I'm a throwback 🌝
Thanks, Rich


----------



## Richinbama

July bees at farm


----------



## Richinbama

Bees at farm, as discussed in last post. Fashioning I'd guess you'd call it. Or, getting too hot in hive? They seem quiet all right though. ???? Thanks SP for help. I had to go into enhanced mobile view. And wal ahhh. Picks posted !!! Thanks, rich


----------



## Richinbama

Oops, forgot 1


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Does any of my friends have any queen cells or mated queens for sale? I'm in need of 2-3 asap. Can pick up if somewhere near Decatur, Cullman, or surrounding area. Say 50 miles or less. Can go a bit further if need to. Thanks, Rich


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Well good news !!! The nuc isn't queenless after all. I'm guessing that I missed the queen that returned from mating flight. She obviously hid from me, or she just hadn't returned at that time yet. I inserted two frames of brood, large, and eggs into hive. Well less than two weeks passed, and since that. I go into hive today, low and behold. I have a queen, and about 6 frames of brood, large, and eggs. Needles to say, this nuc is going to explode soon. I added a 3rd 5 frame med. Box. There was lots of nectar, and stored honey. I staggered/checkerboarded fresh frames with starter strips. I was thinking the flow was over, I put out 1to1 syrup. They didn't touch it all day. I watched the entrance for a bit. I saw numerous bees returning with pollen, and lots of it. So, I'm assuming they are bringing in a fair amount of nectar as well.
All 4remaing hives were booming like this also. I added 1 super to 3 hives. 1 I didn't have to add any. This hive had a box added last week. So, I'm proud to say that all are successes so far. I wanted more splits earlier in the season. Honestly, I felt that making strong hives stay strong, and limit splits has worked very well. I'll still get another split or so this year. So I'm not fussing about numbers, but quality. I just didn't have any queen cells for splits, as they just didn't make but a few this year. I could have pulled the queens, and forced them to make new queens. Kinda glad I didn't though. These hives are jamming !!! Hope all are doing well out there. Comments appreciated... Thanks, Rich


----------



## gww

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Good for you. Sounds like things are going well. Keep it up and good luck this winter.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Thanks Glenn. Last winter was good. Except for the mice/rats. It was so wet out that they moved into a few hives. Really ate wm up, bees included... Rich


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

How many do you think you will go into winter with? Any plans to pull fall honey?


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Ill hopefully go into winter with 6 or 7 . Ill also pull honey just after fall flow. Ill start feeding heavy also. Ill.leave em about 25 % honey in each hive. With good feeding, and winter really starting around Jan. Should be plenty time to fill hives with 2 to 1 syrup for winter. I'm thinking..? 
Also, weird summer. With all this rain, they are still pulling in nice pollen, and will not touch my 1 to 1 syrup. I thought we were in a dearth? Seems that they are finding something good to store lots of honey coming in.


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Mine aren't using the syrup like I'd expect. There seems to be a trickle of nectar coming in. Lots of pollen all summer. I went into winter with 7 last year, one of which I didn't think would make it and didn't. Started the spring with 6. I'd love to have that high a percent this year too, but doubt I will. Hopefully 75% survival isn't too high to set my hopes.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Mine have not really touched the syrup all summer, basically. I've got a batch mixed up for tomorrow at the farm
I'm sure they should take it in, but who know... I'll end with 6 strong hives for winter. If ya treat mites, and have lots of stores they should survive well. With our temps, we should be pretty well off. Or feed during winter. You being on coast should make that easy. I get about 1.5 months of cold, and warm spurts even then here. How many you carrying into winter this year?


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Rich, crazy that they are not taking it. Even though we have nectar coming in, the hives with feeders are sucking it down and drawing new comb here. Ifixoldhouses says he is feeding insane amounts and getting lots of new wax too in NC. All my full sized hives are gaining weight so hopefully will not be playing catch up with the syrup like last year where I was feeding well into October.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Hi jw, it is strange they aren't taking it in. Last year they sucked it down fast. Honestly, it may be that I havnt pulled all my honey. I got a new extractor online a few weeks back. It was junk. Looked nice but came in damaged. So, I will get it replaced. Having troubles with the vendor. Good old eBay. I'll get another ordered next week from Amazon. Mine are filling up frames of nectar and allot is capped. I'll pull in a couple weeks, and start feeding for winter, plus what they bring in after I pull. All hives are really strong, and pollen coming in fairly nice. All summer actually. Must be all the rain we been getting this year. Im going to qork them in next few days, after all this rain ends. I think on the 5 hives ive got right now, ill get about 5-6 med.supers of honey. That's what is capped right now. Any suggestions on extractor brands on Amazon? I'm looking at 4 frame, and thinking I can load 8 med frames in it?? I'd prefer electric over hand crank. I see allot of mixed reviews on there. I blew 350.00 on a fairly nice looking unit. But I'm sure it was damaged before shipment, the box didn't look bad when it came in. A dinged corner, small . But the side kinda caved a bit. Basket was bent on the side that was caved. My luck... thanks for any input you or heather can lend my wa
Thanks, Rich


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Rich, last year I bought the Maxant 3100H and really like the quality. This year I bought the motor and turned it into a 3100P. It is well worth the money to buy the motorized unit up front and be done with it. I don't know what your final hive count will be once you stop growing, but size your purchase accordingly. I am stopping at around the 20 I have now, but in a good year, that is a lot of frames for a hobbyist. 
As far as the syrup, I have been adding 1/4 tsp. of bleach per gallon, both to control mold and to entice the bees. They are all over it.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Hi guys/gals... been a bit since last update. Here it goes. 
Last weekend I did a full hive inspection, and started my oav. All hives were strong, and looking really nice. I added a super to all hives, as the flow is on. No rain in sight here. No real rain in weeks it seems. I have ran out of drawn frames... I moved up all nectar and capped frames to top of the stacks. I did stagger in New frames mixed with nectar frames into bottom of the honey boxes. I'll check this week to see if they are drawing them out. I'm kinda worried that if they don't I'll be honey bound. 
My first purchase of honey extractor was a bust, and I'm Stalin looking at extractors. Procrastinating on another purchase. I may just order a 4 frame manual one.... eeick, lol. I didn't do the splits like I wanted this year, and I'm disappointed that I didn't. But as of now 5 really nice, strong hives going into fall. I do really enjoy beekeeping allot. 2nd year. I'll build out a bunch of new equipment this fall and winter as I did last year. I'm going to set up a few small yards on the property this fall, so I'll be ready for spring. With 60 acres, and lots of hills and open spaces to work with. I also need to work on my small orchard spot, garden area and ill include a few hives there as well. Hope everyone is well, and would love to hear from you all, and how your year has turned out. Rich


----------



## gww

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Good for you. Sounds like things are going well. Keep it up. I am side tracked and have not even looked at the outside of my hives in over a week (I have till now mostly looked at least once a day). Life has its ebbs and flows.
Build double what you think you will need so that if the bees head for the trees in spring, you will have homes for them.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Thanks Glenn. Will do


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Rich, bite the bullet and get the Maxant 3100P. Yes it is pricey but it will last practically forever and will be able to handle your needs as you grow. I just cant see hand cranking 100 frames in a four frame extractor


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Finally some rain in north bama !!! Been like 2 months since a measurable rain has happened. Bees are bringing in large ammounts of pollen, and hives are heavy. Ill be doing a honey pull asap, as a genric 4 frame extractor supposed to arrive today. Hope it is an ok one. 150.00 on ebay, new. Will post update on it soon as its put togather, and when extraction starts... fingers crossed, as this is first for me. Thanks jw, and heather for all support and helpful comments. Rich


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Good luck with the extraction. Aleve will help the arm and shoulder afterwards.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Lol, jw.... I'm hoping I can put a variable speed drill to it. Will buy that bottle of alieve though as a backup. Wanted that maxant, tfbut cost was a bit more than I wanted right now. But, next year I'll be looking hard at it for sure. Thanks, Rich


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Ok guys, extractor came in. Opened it up and was really surprised. Looks very decent quality, and only downside is it doesnt have a clutch gear. But, all I gotta do is wash it, put on legs, and honey gate. It spins smooth. Mabye a motor in the future. Will try extracting this weekend I hope. Rich


----------



## JimD

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Rich, Glad that you are up and going well this year. How is the new extractor looking on you got it set up? 


I have been busy trying to retire then regretting it. I think my wife does more.  It is really boring when you work one or two days a week after working all your life and I enjoy working on the vets. 

I have to get out and clean and rob my bees too. today is our first cool day at 65 this morning but we have another little norther this weekend which might get us down to a high in the low 60's. It has been a good year. Had fun raised some splits and keeping just my two hives gave the others to my buddy that wants lots of bee hives.

Maybe the group here can help me too.

JW what is the best way you have found to keep supers and extra frames safe for the winter. I have to do a final check and had 4 med honey supers ~ full and 7 and 4 deeps that I pulled from honey bound deeps a month or so ago. I was going to ck the deeps and see if they had pulled the frames I put in there in August but no mater what I do I will have boxes with frames that I need to store after the bees clean the frames up. I had just set the deeps in spare boxes and set them on top of the supers. 7 deep frames is getting heavy at that height.  

What do you and the rest of the group do to store frames that you pull from the supers? I have supers to rob and some extra deep frames from honey bound boxes. How many frames of honey would you leave for 2 -10 frame double deeps full of bees. I made a few errors this summer and kept adding frames so I have odd extra frames to store plus the med supers that I pull. That is the problem when I pull the mediums I am stuffing the deeps with bees. I figure if they did not pull the new deep frames I could drop the full deeps back into the brood boxes give them honey for the winter or leave a medium on top and rob the other med plus the deep frames. Need this groups opinions. I do not have a base line on what is best for the bees other than trying NOT to help them too much next year. I will requeen both as my bees act like my bees that I had as a kid medium hot. Not sure if it is the bees or there is some African drones in the area. They just kept getting more aggressive over the summer. Even the hives I gave to the buddy and they were calm and now he tells me they are the hottest hives he has out of 20+ hives.


How many frames of deep honey do you need for double deep 10 frames with a lot of bees. With our winters here would you redo the deeps with brood on the bottom and honey in the top deep or ?

Good luck to you all. JimD


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Hi jim, been a while. Glad you are well !!!
The summer has been busy for me, and the bees keep me going on spare time, at the farm. The new extractor came in last night. It's a no name brand. Best I can tell it's a vivo, or similar. Saw bunches on ebay, and Amazon that were all branded different names, but all looked the same. It is a manual 4 frame. Seems to be very sturdy, and well made though. I was actually surprised for 15o.oo . Shipping and taxes included. I've got to put the legs on and hiney gate. I did spin it a bit, just to test fire it. Was smooth, and all. I'll mount it on a pallet with bolts to hopefully make it a bit more stable during use. 
I did t do but 1 split this year... I'll end with 5 very nice strong hives this year. Last year I ended with 10. 2 from packages, and 1 swarm on 1st year. I don't think anyone swarmed on me, as I checked them often, and kept plenty of space for them. They didn't really make allot of q.c. this year. I had a bit of trouble getting queens back on the first split. Last year the mice got into hives during wet winter. I will make sure that I use some 1/2 " hardwire screen over them this year. 
J.w. can probably get you better info on storing frames, as he's been at this a lot longer. I'd probably let the bees clean em up, then store the frames not in use in a freezer. There are some chemicals that they use in frames also to prevent moths, ect. I think freezing for a week then boxing them up is my route. Sounds like you made allot of honey down there. !!! Keep in touch, as always good hearing from you. Rich


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Jim, missybee just posted about storing frames. I think re:storing Frames is post, this morning. Kinda like my idea, but better details. Rich


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Hello everyone !!! �� late fall update. Has been a really nice year beekeeping. Didn't do many splits this year. Managed to keep all hives from swarming, and all grew well throughout the season. Had a decent small honey harvest. 5 gallons off 4 strong hives, and 1 nuc. Honestly I could have gotten 15 gal off. But, I didn't pull any frames that weren't capped well. Had lots that you couldn't shake any honey from the uncapped frames. All are very heavy except the nuc, which I transferred a bit late to 2 ten frame med. Boxes. The nuc was 3 5 frame med. Boxes. The 5 extra frames were put on after extraction, and cleaned well by all hives on the yard. I'm feeding them up as fast as I can. Open feeding from a 5 gal. Bucket with hay straw floating, 40 to 75 yards away from all hives. No robbing experienced. I'll put a deep box on the nuc, with 4 - 5 jars of 2 to 1 syrup on top of this hive. They will not cap it, but will be fed to them till they quit taking it. All queens are still laying lightly, as temps fall. Been treating with o.a. and have 1-2 treatments left to finish out the year. Mites are roughly at 1-2 per 300 per alcohol wash per hive. Yippee!!! So, far so good to end season 2. !!!
Now to prep for season 3. I've got lots of 3 
And 5 frame nucs built and ready. About 5 complete 10 frame med. Hives built, and all the frames built and ready. Now a bunch more 10 frame med boxes to be built, just in case.... I'll be doing lots of spring splits,early. As soon as I see q.cells forming, ill make the up right then. I hope for growth this year, and expect to triple my hives count before summer dearth. I may buy a few queens, or put out swarm traps on my farm as well. Thanks for putting up with all my rambling this and past year. As this is sorta my personal journal, and a place for comments and bee conversations welcomed !!! ��
Thanks everyone,
Richard Thomas


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Update....
Looked in on bees yesterday. 
All looked well. Also, put 5 gallons of 2 to 1 syrup on yard for the bees. Had 1 light hive a few weeks ago, was a big transferred to 10 frame med hive. After honey harvest, I added second box of extracted frames. Seems that the bees are filling it up nicely. Weight was much improved, and heavier than expected. It has been cold at night, and days are 35-50 degrees for the.most part. I do open feed, and the bees were taking it in en mass.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

All hives are looking really well, and in shape for winter. Bees are thick and heavy on frames. Feed stores are very good. Still some brood in all hives. I'll split heavy in early spring. Looking to increase hive count in 2020 !!! Hope everyone has a great new year ... Rich


----------



## JWPalmer

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Happy new year Rich. What is the planned hive count going forward? I am at 17 full and 7 nucs. Planned stable count is 20 production hives. Nuc sales for the majority of the bee income. Honey, and now candles, for gifts and such (and mead). Time now to get everything ready. Paint unused hives, build the frames you think you need and then at least 20 more, and maybe scout out a few swarm trap locations. Spring will be here before you know it.


----------



## Jadeguppy

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

JW, your goals sound similar to mine. I hope to go into next winter with 20 hives. I don't think I can maintain 20 production right now, but will probably shoot for 10 with the others being used for splits to sell nucs. BTW, have you tried the mead mixed with v8 berry splash?

Rich, when does your spring usually start? ppl around here are often ready to sell nucs by the end of February. My girls are pulling in lots of pollen. We may have an early build up.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Hi j.w. , Heather....
We all have about same goals. I'd like between 15 and 20 hives, with 5 or more resource hives/nucs. If I make 10 hives and 5 nucs going to winter next year I'll be happy. Seems our bees have some brood most of the year. January and February are our coldest months, and not much happening then. They really start end of March and mid April. They do fly allot during winter on warm days, mostly cleansing flights. I'm gonna set out a few swarm traps around my property. Maybe some down by the creek at tree edges, by old abandoned co. Rd. I'll take all I can get lucky enough to get... ya know.


----------



## Richinbama

*Re: Richinbama 2018-2019 beekeeping quest*

Thanks j.w. !!!


----------



## JWPalmer

Rich, the girls may not be flying much in Jan and Feb, but a lot is happening *inside the hive.* Very important to keep an eye on food stores, both sugar and pollen or pollen sub since the brood rearing is ramping up and stores disappear fast. My girls are tearing up the Ultrabee on the warm days and many others in the mid south have reported the same. So far, I havent seen a significant decline in sugar stores, but I have had feeders on and they have all taken about 3 gallons of 2:1 since the first of November. Checked one hive that still had some.syrup in the feeder and found that the entire upper deep was capped stores. They had nowhere to put the extra I was giving them!


----------



## Richinbama

I do open feed. They almost stopped taking it in j.w. 1/2 5 gal. Bucket covered with Tele. Cover over for them. I checked all hives, full as can bee. I do go in in mid Feb. I do notice brood starting up. I did feed patties in spring this past year. Pollen was great at.my place. I'll give pattie to them spring till mid summer. 3nd when I see beetles. I use beetle buster, with veg. Oil. Hoping for a good year again. Thanks for any and all help ya can offer j.w. Bees are addictive... Rich


----------



## Richinbama

Update,...
Last week I observed all hives. Visual
Findings... All hives are doing really well. Lots of orientation flights, lots of pollen coming in. All hives are reasonably heavy. 2 smaller hives are booming. Note, the smaller ones have a fair amount of resources, per lift test. But.... a little lighter than I'd like. I'll be putting out a 5 gal of 1.5 to one today. Open fed, as a precaution and mabye a little comb to be built as warmer weather, and dryer weather comes in spurts. Splits this year should be very attainable by end of March, or when q.c. seen. Also, looking for drones at that time.
I'll split some of the larger hives, smaller ones will be checker boarded to help prevent swarming if that's and early issue. Any ideas appreciated. As im.hoping for hive count and growth this year. Also wanting a nice harvest after spring flow. Thanks, rich


----------



## Jadeguppy

Sounds like things are going well rich.


----------



## JWPalmer

Jadeguppy said:


> Sounds like things are going well Rich.


Sure does. I am still feeding the nucs but have the top feeders off all the hives but one that seems light as a feather compared to the others. Open pollen sub is still being worked even though there is real pollen available. Maybe weather related. They might not want to go all that far at 50°. Several hives are looking like they are ready to be split, but it is still too early here. Looks like you and I will be doing Spring splits about the same time. Keep the patties on them too and you will have massive amounts of brood and young bees when you are ready.


----------



## Richinbama

I have several pics of the front of my hives yesterday. Can't remember how to post wm here.... They are bring in massive amounts of pollen , and starting to take in my 2-1 open fed. About 50 yards from the hives.


----------



## Jadeguppy

Glad to hear things are going well for you two. Mine are building, but it has been a bit slower that expected. I'm having to push back the dates for the nucs I sold. They should have laying queens by now, but don't.


----------



## Richinbama

Hi Heather , jw.... I started open feeding today to catch up a light hive. Of course they all are consuming syrup well. Hives were piping at 9 a.m. and about 45 degrees. By noon, all hives were just banging. Pollen flowing in, and 1/3 5 gal. Bucket gone by end of my day at 3 p.M. I'll be going into hives in next week if temps keep edging up consistently. Spring hive inspections !!!! Looking forward to seeing q.c. , drones, and splits !!! 3rd year and loving it. Of course I'm stocked to the gill in equipment....lol when the splitting hits, it's full on build time. I'll burn through everything faster that I want or expect. Got to buy a new freezer, wife wants an upright. So I'll have the little mini for bees frames, ect. Right. ... I'll have that and get me a new full size monster chest. I'll be processing 1 of our bulls this fall. So I'll need lots of room. 6-700 lbs of beef. I'll be vacuum packing it. And sell some of it. I'll be hanging beef for at least 30 days at packed. Aging will be great. Never killed one of my own cattle, always like pets... us know... anyway, Heather hope your nucs qork out. How did you queen them? Purchased, or from q.c. ? 
J.w., yes we both are going to have a very early, and busy spring. Things are early, and all the rain we been getting. We should have a kicking spring flow.😁 when is your estimated split date? Both of ours should be similar, as our climates are close. Keep me posted guys/gals... rich


----------



## Richinbama

Went into 3 of my strongest jives today. Full inspection. Lots of resources, pollen,honey, sugar syrup, and tons of brood. Capped, larve, and eggs. Nice looking queens, no queen cells at all. Lots of drones... 55 degrees, and bees flying like crazy. Bees were devouring the 1 to 1 syrup I put out. Last week's 2 to 1 was gone. So....
I did some splits. The 3 I went into, I made 3 nuc hives . 2 frames honey/Pollen, 2 frames brood/eggs, and 1 frame with starter strip. So all very strong and covered with bees. 
I'll do more splits next week or so on 2 remaining hives. No winter losses. I'm going to need to build several new hive stands, as im.out of room now. I figure I'm a month earlier than last year on making splits. I have lots of 5 frame nucs on ready and several 3 frame nucs ready as well in bee shed. 5 to 8 this week. Next week ill do several 3 frame nuc splits. If weather continues to hold. Rain is my enemy now...lol 
Cold is intermittent, mostly at night, days are 50/50 in 40s to 60s. Crossing fingers all goes well. I'd love to be at 25 hives by mid summer. That's my goal anyway. I was ahead on equipment, now I'll be building lots more asap, to be prepared for this growth spurt. Any comment or suggestions will be greatful. Thanks,
Rich....


----------



## gww

Rich
Sounds like things are going great. Good for you.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Richinbama

Thank few. Working at it. 😁


----------



## Richinbama

Did a fast look at hive splits I did the other day. Just popped the inner cover. Didn't disturb the nest or look for q.cells. looks as the bees are populated well. Saw a few bees entering 1 hive. Brood should be hatching soon. So, all the bees that covered the frames may turn to workes/gathers soon. Will do more splits from 2 other hives very soon. Also, will Rob some q.c. for more splits for the nucs. I have tons of brood and resources to add to all new nucs, to keep an bumping. Looking for a good growth year here. As this being my 3rd season. Also, will be treating all hive religiously for mites after a wash. Fingers crossed that a very low count in place. Any other ideas or comments are very welcome. Educated advice about my post are always most welcome. Thanks J.W. and Heather for your great info, as always. Thanks, Rich
Ps. We're about a month early this year, if my thinking ? Is right...


----------



## JWPalmer

Rich, I plan on splitting a few hives this weekend. Q+ splits and let the original hive make qc's for additional splits over the coming weeks. Also need to rotate boxes. Just realized I do not have enough tops for all the nucs I need. Out of pollen patties. Too much to do and I thought I was ready for spring


----------



## Richinbama

I know the feeling j.w. I thought I had enough equipment too. Actually I did... lol I had the inspiration to grow em early this year, and make more !!! So, I'll be starting up production line 😉. I ran out of pollen sub, and havnt put any out this spring. Man, the bees are packing it in !!! I'm sharing their resources with the nucs, till they get going well. I'll be ordering a fresh bag soon. You know ,at first I thought it was allot of work. I actually enjoy it. The work is hard, but pleasant. Also, I've been getting lots of request for honey that I sold out of as soon as I marketed it. I had like 20 people new potential customers make request this past week for honey. I'm selling at 8 per pt. , and 15 for qts. I made inquiries to friends about buying their honey, that they can't seem to sell because of their prices or marketing issues. One wanted 10.00 Per lb. In a 5 gal bucket. Crazy high. I've thought of searching for a good source of quality honey at a reasonable price to satisfy request. Any ideas? Thanks, Rich


----------



## JWPalmer

Rich, your prices seem low compared to my area. I get $15 for a 22 oz (pint) mason jar. I am going to offer quarts (44 oz net wt.) for $25 starting this year. At $8 per pint, you are lower than my supermarket for raw honey which is selling at about $6 per pound. Don't try to compete with Wal-Mart!


----------



## Richinbama

Honestly, most folks in my area seem.to avoid the 10.00 Mark. Some will I'm sure. A friend of mine, sat on several cases of honey for almost 1.5 yrs. And was a great light colored honey. Was primarily clover, and buckwheat he planted. I tried it, and was great. Honestly, im.thinking of 9.00 Mark as fair in my area. I hate to run folks off, but still would like a slight markup. I really should research a bit more in the near future, as it really cost to grow the bees, and build all the wooden ware. Thanks for the advice, I'll really consider this. Thanks, rich


----------



## clyderoad

What you need know in order to price your honey fairly is your costs of production. Fairly priced for you so you are not giving it away at a wash or worse losing money by selling at low ball prices, and fair to your buyers.
The 'neighborhood' may well be losing money on every sale they make, especially if they have not calculated their costs of production and/or they are new and smaller apiaries that lack efficiency.
Sometimes selling honey is just not a financially rewarding endeavor.


----------



## Richinbama

Thanks guys for the advice on this. I will go over my books to get a better picture of situation. Mostly lumber, and feed. Time is not kept up with as i should. It was a.hobby first year,.now looking at it this year as a business of my farm. So it really counts now. Again, thanks for advice. Keep it coming 😊 !!!!


----------



## Richinbama

Will be checking for q.cells in my 3 splits tomorrow. Will cut out all but 2 from each hive. Will make more splits from these. Also, have 2 hives to do splits from also. Will do a thorough inspection on 3 hive I worked last week, the 8th I believe. Check for any swarm signs, and fix asap if needed. I pray, onlyn25 % chance of rain tomorrow. Seems like rain for weeks, and never ending. But we been needing it. Hasn't stopped the pollen from coming in. Also, I'm thinking that the spring flow is about to hit, will add boxes if needed in prep for this.


----------



## AR1

Richinbama said:


> Thanks guys for the advice on this. I will go over my books to get a better picture of situation. Mostly lumber, and feed. Time is not kept up with as i should. It was a.hobby first year,.now looking at it this year as a business of my farm. So it really counts now. Again, thanks for advice. Keep it coming &#55357;&#56842; !!!!


Hobby with benefits? Best of luck! 

I may try to sell a few nucs but not interested in honey sales.


----------



## JWPalmer

Rich, my six overwintered nucs are all committed for sale at $175 each. I think that will cover the sugar and pollen sub from last year and maybe a few hive components. In another few years, along with honey sales, I might get close to breaking even.


----------



## Richinbama

Jw, that's great all six are moving to new homes. Next year should be good for your bee sales, if ya can make a bunch of nucs up by summer end. It is a bit costly to get into bees, and then upkeep or building new equipment, and feed. I love it though. I think if I produce enough honey, and enough bees for going forward. I might break even after this season. Im looking at prices on my honey as we discussed. Im feeling that 10.00 pt, and 20.00 qt should make me at least break even, and maybe make a few dollars. I'm already flooded with orders, or asking for product. I'm all in for June crop. Fingers crossed... rich


----------



## Richinbama

Went to farm today. Checked on all bees/hives. The 3 splits I did on the 18th looked in good shape. I didn't find any queens, and no queen cells. Of course there were lots of bees in this splits, so could've missed queens, if they were there or out on a flight? Didn't see any eggs. So I refreshed the hives with a frame of brood, and eggs, and refreshed the honey frames. 
Also, made 4 small splits. 1 was a 5 frame nuc, and 3 were 3 frame nucs. 1 honey, 1 brood with honey and pollen, and 1 with brood and eggs. So, I started spring with 5, now up to 12. Will do more asap, as I can build more of everything !!! I still have some equipment left for splits, but I'm now swamped. Lol... but if rain gives me a break, and a run to lumber mill... I'll fire up the saw, and will have some stuff togather asap. !!! Say a prayer for me, it's been raining for like forever here. Peace.... rich


----------



## Richinbama

Visit to the farm last 2 days. All bees, and my Angus were doing well. A friend wanted some queen cells. He didn't come and get them. So I had 3 frames with cells. Added them to 2 new nucs, as that's all the equipment I had for new hives. I'm at 14 nucs, and all seem very strong at the present. I actually saw a queen flying back to hive/nuc. Bees were all around her on landing board. After about 5 minutes, all calmed down, and saw another returning to the neighboring hive. Same result, bees were everywhere. Looking nice, and will get materials for the build to start on Monday. Just waiting for my favorite lumber/saw mill to open up. Closed on Saturdays. Then the fun begins !!!! I may reach my goal of 20 to 25 hives this spring. I've got plenty of very nice places on my farm to put in a few more apiaries. Just need to install electric fences, and shocker boxes on them, the set my equipment in. Looks like the real start of a honey business, and maybe a bee sales also. It seems that I may have found a new mince market for my farm. I already made needed adjustments to my harvest pricing for June harvest. Opinions as follows... 1/2 pint 5.00, pint 10.00, and quarts at 20.00 . I'm still cheaper than most folks in my area, and think I'll pay for all my startup this summer after flow. And fall harvest, albeit limited, will maybe show a little profit, until I figure in late fall feedings of sugar syrup.. next spring should really show me where I'm at after overwintering losses. I'm at 15 early spring count so far, and more to come as season progresses !!! Wow, I'm really creating a full time job, during this corona virus scare. !!!! Pray for me and the bees.... Rich... 
P.s. let me know of any ideas you guy, and gals may have. Im always interested in different views, and strategies .


----------



## Richinbama

Check on bees/splits today. Fast inspection, lost one 3 frame nuc, likely to robbing. Otherwise looking good so far. Will go back to the farm asap, to check more thoroughly. This limited travel due to virus scares are making it hard to farm. Our gov. Has put out a no travel law. Essential travel only. I'd think I'd be exempt for farm related activities. I got cattle, horses, and bees.


----------



## JWPalmer

In VA, all forms of agriculture/farming appear to be exempt. PA is in lockdown yet I just got an order shipped from Mann-Lake's Wilkes-Barre location.


----------



## Tigger19687

JWPalmer said:


> In VA, all forms of agriculture/farming appear to be exempt. PA is in lockdown yet I just got an order shipped from Mann-Lake's Wilkes-Barre location.


I too just got notification that Mann-lake order was shipped form PA. I think their site says many of their stores are not open to pick up but some are.


----------



## Richinbama

Wow J.W, and Linda ... I need to place an order from Mann lake also. Wonder if I'll get it shipped to Al. ? Will try asap though. Out of frames nearly, and out of pollen sub, ect


----------



## Tigger19687

Richinbama said:


> Wow J.W, and Linda ... I need to place an order from Mann lake also. Wonder if I'll get it shipped to Al. ? Will try asap though. Out of frames nearly, and out of pollen sub, ect


ML tracker said it was coming this Tuesday, I also got Med Boxes from Kelly ordered Friday, not sure when those will arrive.
I think that the Warehouses are all working, it is just the public store not open. https://www.mannlakeltd.com/locations
If all the locations have public stores, then I guess we know which states are taking C19 a bit more serious


----------



## Richinbama

Thanks for the info Linda. Ill be ordering this afternoon. Have doc appt monday. They called and made it a tele-doc appt. I ddl an app, and i guess they talk to me through that. Its a first, but doctors are getting seriois about this covid 19 virus. Kinda flad though. Waiting rooms and hospitals are a breeding ground for this virus. 
Down to 13 hives and splits. Will see the bees in detail Tuesday. Rich


----------



## Jadeguppy

Hang in there Rich. We have turned the corner and are fully in upswing for a bit now. Getting lots of swarm calls.


----------



## Richinbama

Send some of them swarms up.my way Heather. I could use a boost 😁


----------



## Richinbama

Happy Easter to all my beek friends out there!!! 😁 Heather, J.W. , Linda, ect. Hope all of you, and all other posters on my little space are doing well during this kinda scary for some times. May the good Lord bless you all, and our bees, as well. Rich


----------



## JWPalmer

Thanks Rich. Feeling a little bummed right now. A beautiful unmarked queen that I found on my leg while doing hive inspections apparently did not belong to the hive I was working. Took a sting to the bare hand trying to get the bees off of her but she was dead within minutes. I doubt I will witness the same type of miracle as happened so many years ago.


----------



## Tigger19687

for JW

Thanks Rich, TO you as well. Weather is super nice today but still a chilly 49º up here.
Got hive bodies stained today so I am happy.
Now someone send me a Swarm to land in my New Hive in my yard :waiting:


----------



## Richinbama

Sorry bout that queen j.w. would've been a keeper maybe. 
Yes Linda, maybe the swarms will bless us all. I'd love to get a few nice ones. I havnt gotten one since my first year. Was a biggie though.... rich


----------



## Richinbama

Hi all 😊. Went though my 13 hives Thursday. All were well, with a few exceptions. I made a decision on 3 frame hives. Ill not use these anymore on my main yard. They just aren't thrifty enough to be in the same yard as full hives. 5 frames are the split method I'm gonna use for now on. I like em , they just can't compete. Ill be using all 5 frame, and 10 frame medium equipment for now on. Maybe I'll double stack em, in a 3 over 3 configuration. Or give them to a friend that wishes to try them in his smaller yard. He has allot of free time since retiring. 
Now about the inspections... 
All looked very well and in shape. All 5 frame splits were queen right. I added frames from large hives with honey and brood frames. I have a few I need to add a second box to. Was short on frames, so I'll add these not that my Mann lake order arrived. Frames, and pollen sub came in yesterday. 😁 I mated plenty of med 5 frame boxes, and 10 frame boxes. Now to build out bottoms, inner, and Tele covers. I made a serious boo, boo... I shoved a few frames, which I added to nucs.. somebodies queen went into a nuc that I was working... ouch. She was balled, alive as I got her out, she hit the ground with only one bee attached. Couldn't find her!!! 😂... so, I have one hive without a queen, and 1 maybe with or without a queen. Poopy happens, and I was at fault. So, jw... I know how you felt about that queen you lost earlier. Man, she was a pretty lady. It's up to the good Lord if she made it home or not. I'm guessing she didn't. Ill go back next weekend to check on all, as I have a job to start next week. Work has been slow since the corona started. A small one, but a job. Working for ones self is great, but I'm in the same boat as folks that have been laid off ect. Day to day in that area. Wishing all the best in this time of partial lockdown... Rich


----------



## JWPalmer

Rich, the queen may have made back to her own hive which is why you could not find her on the ground. Unless that is, she was stuck to the bottom of your boot. I have not entirely given up on my two frame mating nucs and will be giving them another go this year when I start raising queens. For now, the five framers are my go to for the walk away splits as the success rate for these is quite high. I already have several queens sporting a blue dot from March splits and many more in the works. 15 of my 18 nucs have colonies in them and more than half are queenright. The ones that aren't are too new. Making up frames this rainy morning so I can continue splitting.


----------



## Richinbama

Yes jw, my hopes that she made it back too. Ill be making frames today alao. Raining and chilly outside. No tablesawing for me today. I need to get some more wood from lumber mill asap, as to be ready to jump on it. Good luck on splits there also. I hoping she didnt get the boot. !!! Happened in front of hives, all my work from rear. Fingers crossed. Rich


----------



## Richinbama

Working on building 5 frame equipment up asap. I need 5f bottom boards, inner covers, and Tele covers asap, as my 3 frame equipment is overdue to graduate to 5 frame equip. Was supposed to do this swap last week, but rain, and work prevented me from getting this done. I hole I still for bees in this 3 , 3bframe boxes. Will go tomorrow to install and do hive inspections. Hope the fresh paint doesn't run the bees out. Rich


----------



## Richinbama

Hello all !!!!😁
Update... busy last week. 
Did hive inspections. Lost my 2 biggest hives , both from 2018 startup season. Both were booming, and had lots of bees, lots... my last inspection was 2 weeks ago, and all looked well. Just to say, I did a very basic inspection. Didn't go into the 2 lower boxes. My mistake, as was probably queen cells there. I did find nice eggs and brood above this. So, all the off and on rain, and my work kept me from going back sooner. Both hives empty of bees, maybe a small hand full in each box left. Better than half the honey in box was gone, and basically all bees gone too. They must have swarmed, and then after swarms... till nothing left of bees. I distributed all drawn frames, all remaining honey, ect to all hives and nucs. 
All nucs I made prior to this, and all other full hives were doing great, except one. It was low on bees, but not too bad. It was a walk away split. So, I bumped it back up with brood, eggs, and honey frames, been dead. There was a nice (2) queen cells in hive. I left them, and brood ect. I added will make a popping hive asap. 
I did inspect all hives, very thorough!!! Honey frames moved up, leaving resources for bees, and put all brood togather in between these. Queen was found in all hives and laying well, except the small nuc. 
Saturday, I had visitors. Jsneed and his wife came out for a visit. Both new beekeepers.
They were both very nice folks. They never had any in hive experience, except one bee meeting, and online resources. I guess I was teacher for a day. I worked a couple hives, showing, telling what I was doing. Also, letting them ask questions. Then.... I turned the inspections over to them. Each worked 4 or 5 hives each. They both did very well !!!! I just hope I did a good job for them. Was getting later in afternoon, and we ended. Only had 2 hives not inspected by them. Glad I went out Thursday ahead of their visit. All hives were basically set up, and in order for them. Made their day go well, without any confusion. They are doing very good, with 4 swarms caught in last couple of weeks at their place. When 5hey follow up with me, I'll try to go to their place, and look over their hives. Was fun, and hopefully a good experience for them???? 
Enough of my babbling...lol 
Have a nice day to all, and happy beekeeping 😁 Rich


----------



## Richinbama

Also, glad to catch back up wit ya Nick. Look forward to our get togather. 
Rich


----------



## Jovian

Hey Rich just thought I'd chime in here I get $10/lb and I sell in one pound bottles, I haven't had a hard time selling it at that. But the units and everything make it convenient for everyone.


----------



## Richinbama

Was a good visit to your place Nick. Mabye we can do It again sometime. Rich


----------



## Jovian

Absolutely


----------



## Richinbama

Just let me know when your like to make the journey...lol 
This weekend is hay raking, bailing.
Next week I've got back procedure happening. Not sure how that works yet. But , if procedure goes well, fingers crossed. Maybe in med couple weeks or sooner. They going to do a spine injection, then follow up unknown dat, a medial branch nerve block, I think cauterizing the nerves there? If no.side effects or complications, I may be free around 20th of June. Again, fingers crossed. Rich


----------



## Richinbama

I'll be posting soon my latest apiary inspections, and updates for my journal here. Hope everyone has a great weekend !!!


----------



## AR1

Best of luck! Spine surgery is a scary thought.


----------



## Richinbama

Thanks ar1, doing these things to try and put off the inevitable I guess. Thanks for the prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Jovian

Sounds good Rich. Best of luck to you on the surgeries.


----------



## Jadeguppy

Bummer on the strong hive. Strong hives are a mixed blessing. If all goes well, yea lots of honey, but they run risks for issues average hives don't seem to risk as much. It is so easy to get distracted and miss timing of management. I know I did some things better last year than this year just because my focus within the hives was different. Best wishes with the remaining hives.


----------



## Richinbama

Will be pulling honey very soon. Should have a small harvest coming in. Flow ending soon, I'm guessing. Still havnt got the blooms of plants in my head yet. Lots of clover around my place, and other weeds and plants. Coming to end soon , as these temps climb. 
Having procedure on back today. I sure hope all goes well. I know a second, and a bit more involved one to follow. I'll try to get all I can done before the second one. I have hay in the field, I'll have to get up in the barn, after tractor fixed. I blew a line on Hydrolics, before all the rain. Part made, and hoping I can put it back on asap. The pull hay to barnlot to dry, as rolls got rained on. Then go through hive , pull all capped honey. Extract, then let the bees clean em.up. get them back on hives to catch what they can. Ill do a few splits, making then as strong as i can. Will feed them in hive, by way of jars feeders. If any cells in hives, will help speed things up. Moving all nucs ready into 10 frame equipment as well. Most look strong to very strong, with exception of 1 or 2 . Should have queens in them by now, and hoping they grow out before all pollen and nectar dwindle. Would love to have a nice fall flow, but expect a fall drought again.


----------



## Jadeguppy

You are very busy. I haven't memorized the flow fully yet either and am not sure exactly when it tends to end over the summer.

I wish you a speedy recovery and that the surgery helps you feel better in the long run.


----------



## Richinbama

Thanks Heather. I'm going to try find a bloom chart or something in no. Bama area. Maybe nrcs? Print it out, cause my memory is royten...lol hope you guys are doing well. Rich


----------



## AR1

Take care, Rich. Don't overdo it after the surgery!

Around here the flow seems to end when the rains do, usually in July, then starts up again with fall rains. Same there?


----------



## Richinbama

Hi ar1, thanks. All went well and home now. All seems to be well. Medial branch nerve block on both sides. Next will be to cauterize nerves to hopefully take away pain. Trying to prevent that back surgery . Anything but that. 
I'd say early June flow should end. All the rain may put it off a bit here. But all the heat is killing all the plants sooner than I want. So 1st of July it should be all but done.


----------



## JWPalmer

Wow, nerve cauterization sounds pretty drastic. Hope all is well and you are able to stay on your feet.


----------



## Richinbama

Hi jw, as I understand about next procedure.... It's an attempt to stop the pain, basically treat the symptom. Doc says nerves will regenerate about 1 yr out. My thoughts are anything to keep me working, and not have an operation as soon. They have been wanting to fuse, put rods in for years. L-1 to s-3 is in bad shape . 28 ft. Fall, and I survived...lol shattered foot, and broke back in 3 places, ect. I beat their odds, and trying to extend it a bit. Like a mule in constitution. I'm on feet now, but next day or 2 will be easy time. Then farm duties, and hopefully off to work after that. Honey harvest also !!!! 😊 I have eventual plans to slow down, but not stop. Thanks for all the support. Rich


----------



## Richinbama

Hi guys/gals !!!
Been almost a month since I updated my thread. Lazy, but still busy. So here it goes...
Last inspection I had several hives that swarmed. Just after back procedure. Did inspection prior to this, and about 1.5 to 2 weeks afterwards. They were all strong, and very healthy, with lots of honey !!!! Boom, they decided not to wait on me. So I did all I could at that moment.
Tomorrow is the day to go through them, and at beginning of dearth.
Plans, remove any honey left, consolidate all hives, do any splits needed. Start feeding for dearth, if needed at this time. Will update asap, as soon as I return from farm Sunday. Rich


----------



## AR1

Hope the back is holding up!


----------



## Richinbama

Hi ar1, sorry to come back late. The back thing didn't work out, so doc won't burn the nerves out. Sure was praying for some relief. I'll go back to docs next month and see what he says then. I do know the procedure helped a few days, and then seemed more aggravated than before. Looking at any that first involve a knife to the back. Been avoiding it for almost 20.yrs now. So ots way worse that ever before. Thanks for checking up on me. Have a good day.... Rich
Oh, I did allot of work on hives yesterday, and need to update from that. A friend is coming out to my farm from 1.5 hrs away to assist me. Now that a great guy there.


----------



## gww

rich....
Good luck
gww


----------



## Richinbama

Update, friend didn't get to come out. Thunderstorms crashed the party.
I worked them pretty good, and all bees had good space, and resources except 1.. and I pulled me.. explain... this 1 was week, but doing nicely. Young queen starting to lay, resources low. So I helped em... I did add in hive syrup, so I created an in hive robbing situation. They were decimated in a few hrs. 😂, so I did more harm than anything to this 3 box high, 5 framer. So, I'll never feed in hive at beginning of dearth again. I'll stick to open feeding away from all hives. Strong will get most of it anyway, but I'll try not to kill more promising hives this way again. Was sad to see this happening, and you can never stop robbing once it begins. I'll do some splits, but just remove resource frames from strong hives, and give it to the poor ones. Maybe this is better? As I want to increase hive numbers this year, and dearth is on. I'll make a yard just for smaller splits, away from main yard. ? Will this help? Input welcomed... Thanks, Rich


----------



## Jadeguppy

I have a feeling I may be in your boat on the back issues. Looks like the car wreck has done a lot of damage to my spine. With covid, I'm having to wait a long time just to get to the first appointment for a doc. I hope you manage to do well on the latest interventions.


----------



## Richinbama

Hi Heather. Sorry to hear about the back issues, and the wreck that caused them. Bad thing about the back troubles are, they seem to never go away, and most of the time get worse. Did you go to emergency room? That's a good first step after a wreck. I know the backlog is terrible, getting into a doc. Especially if not established with a good one. My situation didn't get better, as I was hoping for the miracle treatment. They told me I didn't improve enough after this latest one, so wouldn't reccomend doing the second measure, cauterizing nerves. So, I got 2 options, medicate more or back surgery and medicate.... I really don't want either options. I guess I'll see.doc again next month, and look for any missed options. I sure hope tours is one of those that gets better with time, and good treatment !!! Keep me posted. Rich


----------



## Richinbama

Happy 14th anniversary to my wife Marsha Thomas!!!! I love you, Richard


----------



## AR1

Jadeguppy said:


> I have a feeling I may be in your boat on the back issues. Looks like the car wreck has done a lot of damage to my spine. With covid, I'm having to wait a long time just to get to the first appointment for a doc. I hope you manage to do well on the latest interventions.


So very sorry to hear this! Take care!


----------



## AR1

Richinbama said:


> Hi Heather. Sorry to hear about the back issues, and the wreck that caused them. Bad thing about the back troubles are, they seem to never go away, and most of the time get worse. Did you go to emergency room? That's a good first step after a wreck. I know the backlog is terrible, getting into a doc. Especially if not established with a good one. My situation didn't get better, as I was hoping for the miracle treatment. They told me I didn't improve enough after this latest one, so wouldn't reccomend doing the second measure, cauterizing nerves. So, I got 2 options, medicate more or back surgery and medicate.... I really don't want either options. I guess I'll see.doc again next month, and look for any missed options. I sure hope tours is one of those that gets better with time, and good treatment !!! Keep me posted. Rich


I had to read a lot of papers on chronic pain for a class I was taking last year. Sadly, the gist of current research is that no medication much helps relieve chronic pain better than plain old Tylenol. People taking Percocet or Norco long term reported more pain than people taking just Tylenol. It sucks that we really don't know much about pain, how it works or how to treat it. Wishing you the best and hope the docs figure out a way.

And, congrats on the anniversary!!


----------



## Richinbama

Thanks ar1 !!!


----------



## Chicago_ks

Richinbama said:


> Happy 14th anniversary to my wife Marsha Thomas!!!! I love you, Richard


Congrats Rich and Mrs.


----------



## Richinbama

Thanks chicago_ks . It's been all good, hoping for many more.


----------



## Richinbama

Hi everyone, it's been a while since I've posted to my log here. Buy, I read all daily post. 
So here goes my summer of beekeeping summary... Lost 3 hives due to swarming. I'll blame that on the large amounts of rain we've had this year. Lost 3 to robbing. also, I can blame some of the loss to virgin queens not returning, or made the fatal error of returning to the wrong hive. So out of 12 hives, including nucs made early spring, I have 6 left. 4 strong, and 2 that were nucs, and I'm feeding them internally now, along with pollen patties at 1/2 Pattie per week. We are on a flow here in northern Alabama right now. How long it last, not sure. Lots of pollen coming in, and seems to be nectar for the big hives. They are jamming right now. I'd love to get the weaker hives onto 10 frame med boxes, but the 5 frame med. Nucs do winter very well here. I can always add a 3 rd box if they react well to pollen sub, and sugar syrup. I'm trying to fill all weak hives up with winter stores, and hope they will increase brood, and population overall well before cold sets in. I'll get to pull a few boxes of honey from the 3 strong hives in next week or so, as they are very heavy hives right now. Then I'll open feed all of them as the flow ends. Hoping to fill all hives with stores for winter, and early spring. Next year will be a heavy year for spring splits. I didn't get tondo them this year. Only 4 splits, and bad lack of queens returning or failed queen attempts. Please leave feedback if you like, as good advice is always appreciated. Hope your fall is a good one.b


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a while since I've posted to my log here. Buy, I read all daily post.
> So here goes my summer of beekeeping summary... Lost 3 hives due to swarming. I'll blame that on the large amounts of rain we've had this year. Lost 3 to robbing. also, I can blame some of the loss to virgin queens not returning, or made the fatal error of returning to the wrong hive. So out of 12 hives, including nucs made early spring, I have 6 left. 4 strong, and 2 that were nucs, and I'm feeding them internally now, along with pollen patties at 1/2 Pattie per week. We are on a flow here in northern Alabama right now. How long it last, not sure. Lots of pollen coming in, and seems to be nectar for the big hives. They are jamming right now. I'd love to get the weaker hives onto 10 frame med boxes, but the 5 frame med. Nucs do winter very well here. I can always add a 3 rd box if they react well to pollen sub, and sugar syrup. I'm trying to fill all weak hives up with winter stores, and hope they will increase brood, and population overall well before cold sets in. I'll get to pull a few boxes of honey from the 3 strong hives in next week or so, as they are very heavy hives right now. Then I'll open feed all of them as the flow ends. Hoping to fill all hives with stores for winter, and early spring. Next year will be a heavy year for spring splits. I didn't get tondo them this year. Only 4 splits, and bad lack of queens returning or failed queen attempts. Please leave feedback if you like, as good advice is always appreciated. Hope your fall is a good one.b





Richinbama said:


> Thanks chicago_ks . It's been all good, hoping for many more.


----------



## Richinbama

Well this year has flown by !!! 
All hives still looking good, and doing a final late fall feeding. Weak hives looking really good now, and close to winter weight. I'll open feed one last time, and do my o.A. Treatments this evening, and 3 times after for a total of 4 late fall treatments. Will be preparing for spring soon. Repairs, and any new equipment needed for spring. If all hive make it to spring, ill be doing lots of splits this spring. Setting up a new apiary on my property, for all spring splits at my orchard site, very soon. I'll try to raise a bunch of queens this year. (Spring) my year to grow, I really want about 25 to 30 hives by next fall on my yards. I may sell a few nucs, and a few queens. Honey will be my second priority, as I want self sustainable apiaries as my goal, and a bit more profit, going into my 4th season. Anyone got ideas on small queen production strategy, please post your ideas. As I'm going to try 2 different ways of producing. Grafting would be great, but not sure how that will work out. Saw fat bee Man showing his cheap and easy method. Cutting strips of eggs from.a frame, and wax gluing them to frame for queens. Anybody try this, and results? 
Thanks, Richard 
Ohhhh, happy thanksgiving !!!


----------



## JWPalmer

Hey Rich, good to hear that things are going well in the apiary, considering all the back issues you have had to contend with. Hard to believe that it was right at 70 degrees here today, with less than a week to Thanksgiving. Bees are still tearing up the dry pollen sub I have out and I know that a few hives still have brood. Did not want to open more than a couple to see how thing were going. One of the easiest ways to get few queens is to split out the queen from your best hive and let the bees make the queen cells from her eggs. Then a week later you split that hive into as many additional nucs as you have two cells each for and let them have at it. Does not work if you are using plastic foundation though, since those cells are almost impossible to harvest and most of the cells will probably be on the same one or two frames.


----------



## AR1

Easy way to get lots of queens is to just keep a few small hives. A hive in a single 10-deep will quickly populate and prepare to swarm early. Pull the queen and a few frames into a nuc to stop the swarming and spread those queen cells out into nucs. 

I tried it this year and ran into the obvious problem, that you have to keep a sharp eye on those little hives or they will get away from you. It was a fun summer though, getting up and running outside every time a swarm came out! I think I caught them all.


----------



## Richinbama

JWPalmer said:


> Hey Rich, good to hear that things are going well in the apiary, considering all the back issues you have had to contend with. Hard to believe that it was right at 70 degrees here today, with less than a week to Thanksgiving. Bees are still tearing up the dry pollen sub I have out and I know that a few hives still have brood. Did not want to open more than a couple to see how thing were going. One of the easiest ways to get few queens is to split out the queen from your best hive and let the bees make the queen cells from her eggs. Then a week later you split that hive into as many additional nucs as you have two cells each for and let them have at it. Does not work if you are using plastic foundation though, since those cells are almost impossible to harvest and most of the cells will probably be on the same one or two frames.


Hi j.w., ar1,
Glad to hear from you, and your feedback. What you guys recommended is basically what I've been doing in past. I didn't do anything aggressive with the bees this year. Honestly, just wasn't able to do as much as I wanted. Back issues really are a drag. Went into a few of the weak hives today, they were on the light side. I put out 5 gal. Of 2-1. Also, a small amount of in hive feeding. Running all med. , so didn't have enough pint jars for the nucs. So I'll feed em daily, and just rotate out from hive to hive. Any boost is good at this point. Bees weren't flying much today. Was very overcast, and real windy. Lots of rain coming this week, Wednesday foward. Also, snow forecasted on the Nov. 30th. 20s and 30s at night, 50-60-and a few 70s during day. Boy, this year sure has flown by.. 
Wishing you both a very happy and safe Thanksgiving. Rich..


----------



## Jadeguppy

Hey Rich. I hear you on the back issues. I'm about to go into surgery for my shoulder and am still trying to get my back under control. I hope to be able to pick up boxes or at least frames for inspection by March. This early cold weather threw us down here. Hopefully they dried the sugar water enough, but I suspect not. We've switched to solid feed. It has dipped near freezing a few nights. We go from #%^^%# here comes another hurricane to freezing our butts off. I'm with you on how fast this year has gone.


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Hi j.w., ar1,
> Glad to hear from you, and your feedback. What you guys recommended is basically what I've been doing in past. I didn't do anything aggressive with the bees this year. Honestly, just wasn't able to do as much as I wanted. Back issues really are a drag. Went into a few of the weak hives today, they were on the light side. I put out 5 gal. Of 2-1. Also, a small amount of in hive feeding. Running all med. , so didn't have enough pint jars for the nucs. So I'll feed em daily, and just rotate out from hive to hive. Any boost is good at this point. Bees weren't flying much today. Was very overcast, and real windy. Lots of rain coming this week, Wednesday foward. Also, snow forecasted on the Nov. 30th. 20s and 30s at night, 50-60-and a few 70s during day. Boy, this year sure has flown by..
> Wishing you both a very happy and safe Thanksgiving. Rich..


Merry Christmas to all me beek friends out there. J.w., Heather, ar1, and many others. 😁


----------



## JWPalmer

Back at you Rich. Christmas is a turning point in the bee calendar as I know that brood rearing is about to begin in earnest here in the South. Best wishes to you and yours


----------



## AR1

Yep. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Richinbama

JWPalmer said:


> Back at you Rich. Christmas is a turning point in the bee calendar as I know that brood rearing is about to begin in earnest here in the South. Best wishes to you and yours


Hi j.w. hope your Christmas and New Year were great. I know you and I as others are looking forward to spring, and beekeeping !!! I'm going to reset all my hive stands and hives very soon. I lost several hives recently, and hope to make them up in the spring. I'm going to set out some swarm traps around my property. About 10, on perimeter of the 60 acres. Also, some on my 11 acres, located on some nice bottom land, with creek, and woods, with lots of overgrown fields surrounding. Curious question for you or anyone with swarm trapping knowledge... can i set up hives, as normal. Or, would it be best to hang them? As my back might not stand the torments of hanging. Can do it, but Will be a major task overall. Just a thought. How is your bee yard looking at this point in winter? Spring forecast? Hope it's looking up !!! Hope all is well, Rich


----------



## JWPalmer

Rich, I have caught several swarms with the trap either sitting on the ground or hung waist high. I can't do ladders anymore and this seems to work pretty well. Seen enough removal videos of bees actually underground in a hollow stump to believe that they just do not care all that much.


----------



## Richinbama

JWPalmer said:


> Rich, I have caught several swarms with the trap either sitting on the ground or hung waist high. I can't do ladders anymore and this seems to work pretty well. Seen enough removal videos of bees actually underground in a hollow stump to believe that they just do not care all that much.


Thanks j.w. I'll set up closer to ground then. My suspicions confirmed. Will make life easier than trying to hang em all from ladder. Hopefully ill trap a few this season. Just can't seem to want to pay for packages as in past. (1st year). Now in 4th season, and losses this year combined with all the rain last year. Rain is good just not every day as we experienced here. Seemed to hurt my production last season. Things grew well, just too wet for the bees to capitalize on it with all that rain, is my suspicion as to poor hive performance. ??? They were all healthy, and strong. Just didn't seem to produce the honey like years past. Also, queens getting made seemed to be a big factor for me. Once summer hit, things don't work as well as in past .


----------



## AR1

Highest I have hung traps is 5 feet. Most were on low stands. Maybe catch more high up, but too much work for me. Not 18 years old any more!


----------



## Richinbama

AR1 said:


> Highest I have hung traps is 5 feet. Most were on low stands. Maybe catch more high up, but too much work for me. Not 18 years old any more!


Amen, to that. Father time has a way of catching up on us. Thanks for visiting, and commenting !!! Where ya from ar1? 
I'll try yours and j.W. Suggestions. I do like the idea of low stands around the property, as id like to have several outyards around the place. Of course ive got cows and horses, and will electeic fence around them. Also, if I catch a swarm in the area I place the traps, maybe I can keep in place and do splits ect from some of them. Would be great for resources also.


----------



## Gray Goose

Hi Rich,
Good time of the year for pondering.
I have read your posts and I want to try to help, hopefully you take this as constructive.

"summary... Lost 3 hives due to swarming. I'll blame that on the large amounts of rain we've had this year. Lost 3 to robbing. also, I can blame some of the loss to virgin queens not returning, or made the fatal error of returning to the wrong hive "

Seems from your statement your "Blaming external things" We all have excuses some of them are even really good.

Consider better swarm watching, Maybe look at the time they swarmed last year and do some inspections 20 days prior and every 8 days, If when you find the Q cell do some splits.

Returning to the wrong hive, balderdash,, try to paint different colors, place objects near some , move them farther apart, face them different ways.

These "6 losses" could have been 6 more hives, your goal would be then easier to reach.
In many scenarios look in the mirror, for the reason, and you will be getting warm.

I take "full" responsibility / Blame for every loss in my operation, and brain storm to a solution for a different outcome.

Do not let 3 swarms go each year and have Queens return to the wrong hives, take action....
You will gain some momentum on your Quest.
Dude you are not a beginner any longer.
Good luck have a great year.
Above is your challenge for the year.
Insanity is doing the same thing and expecting different results.
Leverage the learning into gain.

GG


----------



## Richinbama

Gray Goose said:


> Hi Rich,
> Good time of the year for pondering.
> I have read your posts and I want to try to help, hopefully you take this as constructive.
> 
> "summary... Lost 3 hives due to swarming. I'll blame that on the large amounts of rain we've had this year. Lost 3 to robbing. also, I can blame some of the loss to virgin queens not returning, or made the fatal error of returning to the wrong hive "
> 
> Seems from your statement your "Blaming external things" We all have excuses some of them are even really good.
> 
> Consider better swarm watching, Maybe look at the time they swarmed last year and do some inspections 20 days prior and every 8 days, If when you find the Q cell do some splits.
> 
> Returning to the wrong hive, balderdash,, try to paint different colors, place objects near some , move them farther apart, face them different ways.
> 
> These "6 losses" could have been 6 more hives, your goal would be then easier to reach.
> In many scenarios look in the mirror, for the reason, and you will be getting warm.
> 
> I take "full" responsibility / Blame for every loss in my operation, and brain storm to a solution for a different outcome.
> 
> Do not let 3 swarms go each year and have Queens return to the wrong hives, take action....
> You will gain some momentum on your Quest.
> Dude you are not a beginner any longer.
> Good luck have a great year.
> Above is your challenge for the year.
> Insanity is doing the same thing and expecting different results.
> Leverage the learning into gain.
> 
> GG


Hi grey goose, say I do thank you for your input. Its always welcome this. I do take all the blame for losses. Swarms, not really, as I had back surgery, and just couldn't do the work at that time. Yes, since you mentioned painting something on outside of hive. I honestly didn't think of that. !!! 😊 glad you mentioned this, as I have tons of paint, littorly. As I do paint professionally. Also, I'm in the process of or will be in next week or so resetting my hive stands, and placing all hives further apart. Also, I need to do a better for of mouse guard on all my hives, and do them earlier. As nice, field rats always a problem in colder and wetter months. 
See, I am taking good constructive criticism, and making a positive out of it. I do this in my work, and business as well. Also, on my farm, which the bees reside. I do make mistakes, and will make more. I try to learn from them also. So a big thank you is going out to you. And as always, you are very welcome to mention any notions that I may improve on. As well as anyone else. Again, thanks and come back more. I do respect anyone with more knowledge, and experience helping me out , anytime. Rich


----------



## AR1

Richinbama said:


> Amen, to that. Father time has a way of catching up on us. Thanks for visiting, and commenting !!! Where ya from ar1?
> I'll try yours and j.W. Suggestions. I do like the idea of low stands around the property, as id like to have several outyards around the place. Of course ive got cows and horses, and will electeic fence around them. Also, if I catch a swarm in the area I place the traps, maybe I can keep in place and do splits ect from some of them. Would be great for resources also.


Rural Illinois, straight west of Chicago.


----------



## Gray Goose

Richinbama said:


> Hi grey goose, say I do thank you for your input. Its always welcome this. I do take all the blame for losses. Swarms, not really, as I had back surgery, and just couldn't do the work at that time. Yes, since you mentioned painting something on outside of hive. I honestly didn't think of that. !!! 😊 glad you mentioned this, as I have tons of paint, littorly. As I do paint professionally. Also, I'm in the process of or will be in next week or so resetting my hive stands, and placing all hives further apart. Also, I need to do a better for of mouse guard on all my hives, and do them earlier. As nice, field rats always a problem in colder and wetter months.
> See, I am taking good constructive criticism, and making a positive out of it. I do this in my work, and business as well. Also, on my farm, which the bees reside. I do make mistakes, and will make more. I try to learn from them also. So a big thank you is going out to you. And as always, you are very welcome to mention any notions that I may improve on. As well as anyone else. Again, thanks and come back more. I do respect anyone with more knowledge, and experience helping me out , anytime. Rich


there you go thinking already.

If you have the paint... Sweet

I do Triangles, Circles, Squares 5 to 6 inch different colors, even diagonal split of a 2 colored front.
Lids different colors. The kids have some beach and sand box stuff they no longer use, So a blue bucket by one entrance, a green sand shovel by another, a yellow thing on a lid. Any thing to assist in the queen marking the entrance.

As well i spin each a bit so even in a row they each are offset by 30 Degrees from the next one.
Some of my better gains occurred when peers pushed me a little.

GG


----------



## Richinbama

Did my second hive inspection prior to spring. 2 remaining hives looked really nice. Lots of bees, and a good cluster. Some were flying today, silly girls... Was about 60 degrees, after last week's 12-13 degree lows. I checked resources, and they looked good. Added pollen patty 2nd week of doing this to each hive. Also, sat a few jars of 1 to 1 out for the early flyers, just in case. New arrivals today !!! A young clutch of hawks, thinking juvenile red tails. Was in a rush, and didn't take pics... yet !!! I think they were hunting for the mice I dislodged from a dead out hive. Which I found a few weeks ago, that they cleaned out. Mouse guards are going to be used next year, like religion !!! Ill put some on all hives asap, as i got some about ready. 1"x1/2" hardware cloth run vertically should stop em. Will keep on all hives year round from now on.


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Did my second hive inspection prior to spring. 2 remaining hives looked really nice. Lots of bees, and a good cluster. Some were flying today, silly girls... Was about 60 degrees, after last week's 12-13 degree lows. I checked resources, and they looked good. Added pollen patty 2nd week of doing this to each hive. Also, sat a few jars of 1 to 1 out for the early flyers, just in case. New arrivals today !!! A young clutch of hawks, thinking juvenile red tails. Was in a rush, and didn't take pics... yet !!! I think they were hunting for the mice I dislodged from a dead out hive. Which I found a few weeks ago, that they cleaned out. Mouse guards are going to be used next year, like religion !!! Ill put some on all hives asap, as i got some about ready. 1"x1/2" hardware cloth run vertically should stop em. Will keep on all hives year round from now on.


Ill be adding smiley faces, and other shapes to all my hives bottom boxes next week. (Thanks grey goose) a good idea there.


----------



## Gray Goose

Richinbama said:


> Did my second hive inspection prior to spring. 2 remaining hives looked really nice. Lots of bees, and a good cluster. Some were flying today, silly girls... Was about 60 degrees, after last week's 12-13 degree lows. I checked resources, and they looked good. Added pollen patty 2nd week of doing this to each hive. Also, sat a few jars of 1 to 1 out for the early flyers, just in case. New arrivals today !!! A young clutch of hawks, thinking juvenile red tails. Was in a rush, and didn't take pics... yet !!! I think they were hunting for the mice I dislodged from a dead out hive. Which I found a few weeks ago, that they cleaned out. Mouse guards are going to be used next year, like religion !!! Ill put some on all hives asap, as i got some about ready. 1"x1/2" hardware cloth run vertically should stop em. Will keep on all hives year round from now on.


in time the mouse thingy is discovered and dealt with, by all keepers, beside the bee loss they mess up the combs and even pee all over the bottom board. I hate mice.

GG


----------



## Richinbama

Gray Goose said:


> in time the mouse thingy is discovered and dealt with, by all keepers, beside the bee loss they mess up the combs and even pee all over the bottom board. I hate mice.
> 
> GG


Guys, they are bad around my place . 60 acres of cow pasture, and the unseen beast living right under your feet. Also, hundreds of acres of open land. And, they come to my place to feast on my hives. I'm encouraging the hawks, kestrels, ect. To come on in. I'll build some kestrels boxes this spring. Some may nest by the following spring. Free mice patrol !!! ???


----------



## Gray Goose

Richinbama said:


> Hi grey goose, say I do thank you for your input. Its always welcome this. I do take all the blame for losses. Swarms, not really, as I had back surgery, and just couldn't do the work at that time. Yes, since you mentioned painting something on outside of hive. I honestly didn't think of that. !!! 😊 glad you mentioned this, as I have tons of paint, littorly. As I do paint professionally. Also, I'm in the process of or will be in next week or so resetting my hive stands, and placing all hives further apart. Also, I need to do a better for of mouse guard on all my hives, and do them earlier. As nice, field rats always a problem in colder and wetter months.
> See, I am taking good constructive criticism, and making a positive out of it. I do this in my work, and business as well. Also, on my farm, which the bees reside. I do make mistakes, and will make more. I try to learn from them also. So a big thank you is going out to you. And as always, you are very welcome to mention any notions that I may improve on. As well as anyone else. Again, thanks and come back more. I do respect anyone with more knowledge, and experience helping me out , anytime. Rich


Hi Rich, sorry for the delay , had some camera issues.

here are some pics of the basic things i paint, as I recall you have paint available, so really the sky is the limit, just deviate from "clone" as far as you can.
can do the bottom boards, edges of the hive body, lids, what ever would make the Mateing NUC look different from the next one. I place some distance apart as well.

GG


----------



## Richinbama

Gray Goose said:


> Hi Rich, sorry for the delay , had some camera issues.
> 
> here are some pics of the basic things i paint, as I recall you have paint available, so really the sky is the limit, just deviate from "clone" as far as you can.
> can do the bottom boards, edges of the hive body, lids, what ever would make the Mateing NUC look different from the next one. I place some distance apart as well.
> 
> GG
> 
> View attachment 62228
> View attachment 62229
> View attachment 62230
> View attachment 62231


Thanks gg. Look s kewl.


----------



## Richinbama

Question for you guys.. 
I run all med frames, a full frame of brood hatches out... How many frames of bee coverage does this amount to?
I lost a queen recently, give didnt have any brood or eggs left to amount to anything. I transferred 3 frames of mostly brood, and a frame with brood and eggs. I lightly shook nurse bees partially, and inserted in hopes of a queen cell. Drones are close to hatching, but no hatched drones in hives yet. Did I do the right thing, as hive was looking on the weak side. Good resources, lots of nectar, and capped honey. And a pollen patty. Thanks for any replies, as I can adjust to recommendations tomorrow, if needed.


----------



## Gray Goose

1 frame of bees hatches into 2 frames of bees, somewhat depending on the frame coverage.

could also have added the queen lees hive to a small survivor.

Are you sure they are queen less, I have seen them start late occasionally.

GG


----------



## C_Duke

Richinbama said:


> 1"x1/2" hardware cloth run vertically should stop em.


I used to keep 1/2"x1/2" HW cloth on year round. Never noticed that it bothered bees at all. I would go with 1/2"x1/2" if I were you. Mice can get through some pretty tight space.


----------



## Richinbama

Gray Goose said:


> 1 frame of bees hatches into 2 frames of bees, somewhat depending on the frame coverage.
> 
> could also have added the queen lees hive to a small survivor.
> 
> Are you sure they are queen less, I have seen them start late occasionally.
> 
> GG


It may be likely, I could have missed her. I did add brood, larve, and eggs. 3 full frames. They will get a good bump in population from that
I did see a few bees bringing in pollen today.


----------



## Richinbama

C_Duke said:


> I used to keep 1/2"x1/2" HW cloth on year round. Never noticed that it bothered bees at all. I would go with 1/2"x1/2" if I were you. Mice can get through some pretty tight space.


Thanks c_duke. That's my plan of action. Year round now for sure. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Richinbama

Gray Goose said:


> 1 frame of bees hatches into 2 frames of bees, somewhat depending on the frame coverage.
> 
> could also have added the queen lees hive to a small survivor.
> 
> Are you sure they are queen less, I have seen them start late occasionally.
> 
> GG


Thanks gg . I may have missed her. I did put 3 frames in with lots of brood, larve, and eggs, and their nurse bees. I did see pollen coming in from the few foragers out today.


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Thanks gg . I may have missed her. I did put 3 frames in with lots of brood, larve, and eggs, and their nurse bees. I did see pollen coming in from the few foragers out today.


First real post for new season... came into spring with only 2 hives. 1 5 frame nuc x 3 high, and 1 5 frame Nuc 4 high. 
As above states, I may have missed the queen in the smaller hive. Last week I went in to inspect hives. Largest hive I did a split, it was so packed with bees and brood, the queen laid it up. I removed her, and did a split with her. It is well stocked, and lots of nurse bees, and brood galore. 
We will inspect it tomorrow. 
The hive I suspected of being queenless was packed with bees, all brood emerging out well. I didn't go very deep, top 2 boxes actually. As I reversed them last week before. I may have missed queen in bottom 2, but I added frames of brood, eggs, and larve. 
Hoping she was there, but if queen cells tomorrow, should be good for a small 3 frame split. I did add some brood, and eggs to top 3rd box last week. Just in case. I'm hoping that largest hive I did split with, makes queen cells for split from it again. I'm hoping to recover this spring early enough to catch the flow, and see my hive count go up some. They have really packed in quite a bit of pollen, and some nectar. I'm open feeding as I do my weekly inspections, as I'm not really expecting honey in summer flow for harvest. Im really just hoping to make bees this year. 
My observation is based on 3rd and beginning 4th season as follows.... 
Nucs do preform, and grow out well. They do produce quiet a bit of honey considering. 10 frame meds. Do well also, I just think they grow slower than the nucs. This year I'm focused on growing hive numbers, and will pick the best one as a new 10 framer for fall and going into winter. May be more, as ill see how nucs grow out this season. I do want some nice production hives, and id like several going into winter. As well as several strong nucs. Fingers crossed, as last season looked good, and i kinda botched it a little with mistakes. Mouse guards, marking boxes differently so queens could return to the right hives from mating ect. Mite treatments are a given, and ill do a few more rounds this next 2 weeks. They should be cleaned up well going into flow. Then ill do several rounds after spring flow ends. Then do more splits and feeding, and treat before fall flow again. This is the plan anyway. Fingers crossed, and advice always welcome. Sp, he, chicago_ks, gg, ar1,ect... and Heather where are ya....?? My buddy from Florida, keep in touch.... rich


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> First real post for new season... came into spring with only 2 hives. 1 5 frame nuc x 3 high, and 1 5 frame Nuc 4 high.
> As above states, I may have missed the queen in the smaller hive. Last week I went in to inspect hives. Largest hive I did a split, it was so packed with bees and brood, the queen laid it up. I removed her, and did a split with her. It is well stocked, and lots of nurse bees, and brood galore.
> We will inspect it tomorrow.
> The hive I suspected of being queenless was packed with bees, all brood emerging out well. I didn't go very deep, top 2 boxes actually. As I reversed them last week before. I may have missed queen in bottom 2, but I added frames of brood, eggs, and larve.
> Hoping she was there, but if queen cells tomorrow, should be good for a small 3 frame split. I did add some brood, and eggs to top 3rd box last week. Just in case. I'm hoping that largest hive I did split with, makes queen cells for split from it again. I'm hoping to recover this spring early enough to catch the flow, and see my hive count go up some. They have really packed in quite a bit of pollen, and some nectar. I'm open feeding as I do my weekly inspections, as I'm not really expecting honey in summer flow for harvest. Im really just hoping to make bees this year.
> My observation is based on 3rd and beginning 4th season as follows....
> Nucs do preform, and grow out well. They do produce quiet a bit of honey considering. 10 frame meds. Do well also, I just think they grow slower than the nucs. This year I'm focused on growing hive numbers, and will pick the best one as a new 10 framer for fall and going into winter. May be more, as ill see how nucs grow out this season. I do want some nice production hives, and id like several going into winter. As well as several strong nucs. Fingers crossed, as last season looked good, and i kinda botched it a little with mistakes. Mouse guards, marking boxes differently so queens could return to the right hives from mating ect. Mite treatments are a given, and ill do a few more rounds this next 2 weeks. They should be cleaned up well going into flow. Then ill do several rounds after spring flow ends. Then do more splits and feeding, and treat before fall flow again. This is the plan anyway. Fingers crossed, and advice always welcome. Sp, he, chicago_ks, gg, ar1,ect... and Heather where are ya....?? My buddy from Florida, keep in touch.... rich


Tomorrow will see the results of 1 split and 1 requeen/natural. 
Had cells in both hives last weekend. The split made from largest hive, I pulled a split from, and let the hive make its own queen. Capped Cells were in hive last weekend. 
Give with no queen, I added a fresh frame with all stages of brood. They did have a few cells capped. 
Queen split was looking good. Eggs everywhere, and a little brood capped. I expect that it will be looking very good, and building up nicely.? Fingers crossed on all. Will update tomorrow evening. 😊


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Tomorrow will see the results of 1 split and 1 requeen/natural.
> Had cells in both hives last weekend. The split made from largest hive, I pulled a split from, and let the hive make its own queen. Capped Cells were in hive last weekend.
> Give with no queen, I added a fresh frame with all stages of brood. They did have a few cells capped.
> Queen split was looking good. Eggs everywhere, and a little brood capped. I expect that it will be looking very good, and building up nicely.? Fingers crossed on all. Will update tomorrow evening. 😊


Went into all hives (3) today for a full inspection. 
Queen walk away split doing ok. 4 frames brood, 2 were capped. Pollen and nectar flowing in. 
Large 5 over 5 hive looking really good. I couldn't find the new queen. I did find 2 remaining queen cells,.mostly taken down. The bees were quiet when I opened the box up. 5 , 5 frame meds. Mostly filled with nectar. I did notice as I removed certain box, the hive got to roaring quiet loud. So there is a queen inside, just not laying yet. 
3rd walk away split, I did find the new queen, she just started laying. So, I made another split. It's a weak one, but I had a nectar frame, a frame of eggs/larve, a frame of brood, and a undrawn frame to the outside. I gave em a jar of syrup, and small portion of pollen patty. Ill add a frame of brood this weekend to strengthen them up a bit. I don't like weak splits, but the time was right. 
About the strong 5 over 5 hive... Ill have to keep a very close eye on it. When I see eggs, hopefully this weekend... i need to move it to a 10 frame hive. Ill leave it strong, and as soon as I see capped brood coming on, I'll make a split from it. To keep it in check, also adding supers to it asap. The new queen will need space to lay asap, so luckily I have plenty of drawn frames to use. Will update this weekend. 
Comments always welcome. Thanks Richard


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Tomorrow will see the results of 1 split and 1 requeen/natural.
> Had cells in both hives last weekend. The split made from largest hive, I pulled a split from, and let the hive make its own queen. Capped Cells were in hive last weekend.
> Give with no queen, I added a fresh frame with all stages of brood. They did have a few cells capped.
> Queen split was looking good. Eggs everywhere, and a little brood capped. I expect that it will be looking very good, and building up nicely.? Fingers crossed on all. Will update tomorrow evening. 😊


Say anyone know how I can update my title line from 2018-2020 to 2018 to 2021 ? 😊
Thanks, rich


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Say anyone know how I can update my title line from 2018-2020 to 2018 to 2021 ? 😊
> Thanks, rich


Hive inspections update. 3 hives queenright, and laying. Last split from last Sunday appeared to have a few queen cells, but were either uncapped or tore down. Not sure how, as I think there were no cells started, unless I missed one??? I did see 3 new cells with larve in them. I added a frame of brood in all stages, mostly brown capped. So, infusion of nurse bees are welcome, as the split was small. Ill do this each week till it's built up, and queenright. Ill be doing more splits asap, as we are in a very good flow, and blackberries, fields of clover, and very soon privit along with all else in bloom.
Happy mother's day !!! 😊


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Hive inspections update. 3 hives queenright, and laying. Last split from last Sunday appeared to have a few queen cells, but were either uncapped or tore down. Not sure how, as I think there were no cells started, unless I missed one??? I did see 3 new cells with larve in them. I added a frame of brood in all stages, mostly brown capped. So, infusion of nurse bees are welcome, as the split was small. Ill do this each week till it's built up, and queenright. Ill be doing more splits asap, as we are in a very good flow, and blackberries, fields of clover, and very soon privit along with all else in bloom.
> Happy mother's day !!! 😊


Saturday- checked all hives. All looked very good. Very large nuc, a 5 over 5 had about 6-8 Very nice queen cells. I put a frame with some very fresh eggs in. Came back in and removed 1 for a split I made up. Left all others. Hopefully 1st one in kills all the others, as I don't want swarming from this hive. It's got 3 5 frame boxes full of honey, not capped yet. 
Did 2 new splits total, with 3 queen cells a friend pulled for me from his apiary Fri evening. So from 2, I now have 6 hives. If mating happens well. No more splits till flow is over though, as I'm limited resources, as far as brood goes right now.


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Saturday- checked all hives. All looked very good. Very large nuc, a 5 over 5 had about 6-8 Very nice queen cells. I put a frame with some very fresh eggs in. Came back in and removed 1 for a split I made up. Left all others. Hopefully 1st one in kills all the others, as I don't want swarming from this hive. It's got 3 5 frame boxes full of honey, not capped yet.
> Did 2 new splits total, with 3 queen cells a friend pulled for me from his apiary Fri evening. So from 2, I now have 6 hives. If mating happens well. No more splits till flow is over though, as I'm limited resources, as far as brood goes right now.


Sunday, may 30, 2021
Beautiful day at the farm. Did full inspection on all hives, did 1 strong split. Had 4 frames brood, 4 frames nectar/honey, and to pollen frames. All into 2 5 frame nuc. Walk away split, no queen. Just plenty of eggs, brood, and resources. All other hives now queen right except 1, which had several nice q cells ready to pop open. Added a full frame of about ready to hatch brood, and some eggs on it. Still a five framer, but should grow out nice once a queen mates and returns. It has been a good spring for returning mated queens, so far. Started with 2 hives out of winter, now 8. 
No rain in almost 3 weeks, so flow now very week here in north bama. Still lots of clover on the ground, even after cutting my hay saturday. Field edges full of clover and wildflowers/weeds. Moved 2 large nice, 5 over 5, and a 4 over 5 to 10 frame med. Boxes. 3 full boxes of honey 50 percent or better capped on these 2 hives, and added an extra honey box to each. More next week. .. rich


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Sunday, may 30, 2021
> Beautiful day at the farm. Did full inspection on all hives, did 1 strong split. Had 4 frames brood, 4 frames nectar/honey, and to pollen frames. All into 2 5 frame nuc. Walk away split, no queen. Just plenty of eggs, brood, and resources. All other hives now queen right except 1, which had several nice q cells ready to pop open. Added a full frame of about ready to hatch brood, and some eggs on it. Still a five framer, but should grow out nice once a queen mates and returns. It has been a good spring for returning mated queens, so far. Started with 2 hives out of winter, now 8.
> No rain in almost 3 weeks, so flow now very week here in north bama. Still lots of clover on the ground, even after cutting my hay saturday. Field edges full of clover and wildflowers/weeds. Moved 2 large nice, 5 over 5, and a 4 over 5 to 10 frame med. Boxes. 3 full boxes of honey 50 percent or better capped on these 2 hives, and added an extra honey box to each. More next week. .. rich


Sept. 5, 2021
Doing final pull of honey today.
Will move any frames with brood to bottom box. All honey/nectar will be above. Putting all extracted frames out for bees to clean up. Will be adding boxes that I have drawn frames on boxes as well. I'll open feed 1:1, and 2:1 syrup, about 8 gallons today also. Will extract any honey frames that are capped asap, and let them clean them up next week, along with another 8 to 10 gallons of syrup. Will feed pollen patties to all hives, and let em collect all fall flow, plus fed syrup. Hoping they will build up winter bees, and store all I can feed them before fall/winter. 
Also, starting my rounds of o.a. each week (thisweek) to get in. 4-5 treatments in before late fall settles in.


----------



## Richinbama

Update 2-22-2022.
Six hives into winter, as of post date 6 alive and counting. Hives seem fairly heavy, and pops looking good. Going to be in low 60s-70s next week during days. All hives bringing in pollen, and placed 5 gal. Open feed to kick start an for spring. Bees not really interested in it. Good sign, as they are getting what they need obviously in the fields!!! Will add pollen patties asap, as looking to do splits as soon as I see good drone numbers. Early season splits should turn 6 hives to 12, if pops are high by mid March or 1st of April. Will do thorough hive inspections as soon as weather stays consistently at 55 degrees at night or better. Lots of rain lately, so will damp, and cold off and on temps. Won't open hives till this is a regular/consistent temps arrive. Hoping for a nice spring in North Bama. Cullman, Al. Give location. Will transport some splits to my East Lawrence county location early spring. Conditions there will be nice, as have nice bottom land, with creek, and lots of open and wooded areas. Also, close to my home, 15 minute drive. My main farm is 40 minutes drive, and im regularly there several times each week. Will split my time between the 2, as many chores, and spring cleanup at each place. Happy bee keeping to all my friends out there in bee land. Would love to hear from you all soon.... Rich


----------



## Gray Goose

Nice to hear from you again Rich,

we still have snow on the ground here.
I am also getting plans laid for Increase.
Went into winter with 40 last fall, hope to get 30 thru winter.
2 confirmed dead outs so far. 2 yards I cannot drive into yet so time will tell.

good luck

GG


----------



## Richinbama

Gray Goose said:


> Nice to hear from you again Rich,
> 
> we still have snow on the ground here.
> I am also getting plans laid for Increase.
> Went into winter with 40 last fall, hope to get 30 thru winter.
> 2 confirmed dead outs so far. 2 yards I cannot drive into yet so time will tell.
> 
> good luck
> 
> GG


Hi there g goose. Been a bit since I have been able to get online much. Had some major back issues resurface, and trying to deal with that. Some crazy winter we are having this year though. I figure on an early spring, but figure old man of the North will visit with a fury before spring actually hits in full. Hope your yards dry out soon, as it's great to know the conditions you will be walking in to very soon. Hope all is well for you and everyone else here. Looking to spring soon, fingers crossed !!!


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Hi there g goose. Been a bit since I have been able to get online much. Had some major back issues resurface, and trying to deal with that. Some crazy winter we are having this year though. I figure on an early spring, but figure old man of the North will visit with a fury before spring actually hits in full. Hope your yards dry out soon, as it's great to know the conditions you will be walking in to very soon. Hope all is well for you and everyone else here. Looking to spring soon, fingers crossed !!!


3/11/2022
Did full inspection on all 6 hives yesterday. All looked very good. Only 1 hive smaller than the rest. It wasn't bad by any means, just a slower buildup. All were packing in pollen, and lots of nectar, and some drawn comb. Tons of eggs, and capped brood. Only 2-3 queen cups in largest hive with eggs in them. Lots of drones capped in that hive as well. So in next week or 2 ill have to do some splits to do asap before those q.c. cells are capped. Otherwise, all looking very promising for this new season. Early splits are good, and will not complain, as I really want the hive numbers to grow this year. Seems to me that early strong splits work best for honey production, and hives surviving. I added pollen sub patties to all hives. The weakest hive did have more space than needed. I moved the excess boxes above inner cover, and will drop them below as the hive grows a bit. Too much space is bad, and should condense them some, and I figure they will grow faster in smaller space to cover. Also, we had a cold front move in last night. Snow was falling, but didn't stick. As will melt off today or tomorrow as spring temps return. Glad I got this chore done before old man winter comes back for a visit last night/today. Hope everyone is doing well, and good luck with the bees...Rich


----------



## AR1

;-) I always hate these early spring southern reports, when it hit 9 degrees yesterday here. I pout.


----------



## Richinbama

Did full hove inspections again this week. Goal was to do splits. Made 3 very strong nucs, from old queens, and a couple queen cells. All hives look great, except one. It was 4 med boxes strong, and didn't look good at all. Didn't find queen, passed through boxes 2 times. Finally found her, she was a nice looking lady. Not Sure if she is from last fall supercedure or what. There was plenty of eggs, larv
e, and capped brood. The problem I found was too much space. I reduced it down to 1 box. Maybe this helps, as resources was good. Maybe the hive swarmed??? Last week this hive looked lots better. If it did, I'm sure it didn't fare to well, as we been having cold snaps, and lots of rain. I must have missed a emerging queen, or maybe she returned mated before I caught it??? Time will tell if this one pulls out... I'm sure it will, it's just weaker than I like to see. Will update next week. Rich


----------



## Richinbama

Did a basic look at hives yesterday. Did not open up any. All 9 hives very active. The four splits I did have a small forager base coming out looking for some groceries...lol. was all nurse bees and 3 we're old queens moved to splits, except 1 which was by frame with a queen cell. Found drones in hives now, and should be flying next week about time the q. Cell hatches out. Will go into hives I split from and may make a few 2 or 3 frame splits from them soon as I see cells capped in them. So spring has just about spring here in north Alabama for me. Early splits, and will be making them throughout spring and early summer. Will make a smaller yard soon, So I can really grow this year. Would love going into fall with 20 hives this year. I will do this at my small orchard spot. Orchard cleanup, and re fencing soon as rain clears out. I'll move some new splits up there as soon as they are made up. Tons of blackberries and jungle/weedy, and pasture with clover galore, habitat close by this spot. Rich


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Did a basic look at hives yesterday. Did not open up any. All 9 hives very active. The four splits I did have a small forager base coming out looking for some groceries...lol. was all nurse bees and 3 we're old queens moved to splits, except 1 which was by frame with a queen cell. Found drones in hives now, and should be flying next week about time the q. Cell hatches out. Will go into hives I split from and may make a few 2 or 3 frame splits from them soon as I see cells capped in them. So spring has just about spring here in north Alabama for me. Early splits, and will be making them throughout spring and early summer. Will make a smaller yard soon, So I can really grow this year. Would love going into fall with 20 hives this year. I will do this at my small orchard spot. Orchard cleanup, and re fencing soon as rain clears out. I'll move some new splits up there as soon as they are made up. Tons of blackberries and jungle/weedy, and pasture with clover galore, habitat close by this spot. Rich


All hives from splits looked very good, except 1 . Didn't find a queen, or eggs yet. Moved a frame of eggs and bees in hopes if a queen doesn't come back, they will make another. 1 full hive I did a split from, and made a new queen. But... I think I lost allot of bees to a swarm from one of the queen cells in it. It was a large hive, and half of the pop. Disappeared. Somewhere out there is a swarm.of bees, maybe in the woods at my place. Reduced the boxes down, and let em build up up before main flow starts hopefully. Several hives i had to add boxes to, as they were packing in nectar, and needed more space. Will do a few more splits in next week or so. 9 hives so far, and would like to be at 20 by mid summer?


----------



## Richinbama

Bad


Richinbama said:


> All hives from splits looked very good, except 1 . Didn't find a queen, or eggs yet. Moved a frame of eggs and bees in hopes if a queen doesn't come back, they will make another. 1 full hive I did a split from, and made a new queen. But... I think I lost allot of bees to a swarm from one of the queen cells in it. It was a large hive, and half of the pop. Disappeared. Somewhere out there is a swarm.of bees, maybe in the woods at my place. Reduced the boxes down, and let em build up up before main flow starts hopefully. Several hives i had to add boxes to, as they were packing in nectar, and needed more space. Will do a few more splits in next week or so. 9 hives so far, and would like to be at 20 by mid summer?


news, the weak hive failed. There were lots of bees left, no queen, and no eggs anywhere. I did add a couple frames of bees, and eggs/larve. After rethinking it, I did a maybe no no .. I went into a super strong hive, busting at the seams. Queen was laying everywhere, and queen cups formed, but didn't see any eggs in them. So... I added six frames of bees and brood/eggs/ect. Directly on the weak hive. They may have fought, or moved on to form a new hive peacefully. Lots of new nurse bees, eggs, larve. Fingers crossed as i never just threw them togather like that. It was getting farm on me, and really fast. It was a all or nothing situation as I figured
The large busting at the seams hive was gonna swarm I guessed before I got back in it, and the weak hive gonna die anyway... So, the big do or don't decisions. 
Also, all the splits I did a few weeks back were looking nice, just getting eggs and brood layed. So queens flew back mated, and in a few weeks... maybe some nice hives developing??? !!! So, 9 total at the moment... can i make it to 20 before summer kicks in? I am thinking about son 2 or 3 frame splits, as soon as the new splits start poping??? Opinions, and advice gladly accepted. Hppe everyone has a great day, and can overlook my over winded post. Although this is kinda my personal journal of my 4 seasons of bee keeping. Love it when k see replies on these post, as this is a growing journey for me, and hopefully inspires other newbies like myself. The ups and downs, and failures that experience brings. .... rich


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Bad
> news, the weak hive failed. There were lots of bees left, no queen, and no eggs anywhere. I did add a couple frames of bees, and eggs/larve. After rethinking it, I did a maybe no no .. I went into a super strong hive, busting at the seams. Queen was laying everywhere, and queen cups formed, but didn't see any eggs in them. So... I added six frames of bees and brood/eggs/ect. Directly on the weak hive. They may have fought, or moved on to form a new hive peacefully. Lots of new nurse bees, eggs, larve. Fingers crossed as i never just threw them togather like that. It was getting farm on me, and really fast. It was a all or nothing situation as I figured
> The large busting at the seams hive was gonna swarm I guessed before I got back in it, and the weak hive gonna die anyway... So, the big do or don't decisions.
> Also, all the splits I did a few weeks back were looking nice, just getting eggs and brood layed. So queens flew back mated, and in a few weeks... maybe some nice hives developing??? !!! So, 9 total at the moment... can i make it to 20 before summer kicks in? I am thinking about son 2 or 3 frame splits, as soon as the new splits start poping??? Opinions, and advice gladly accepted. Hppe everyone has a great day, and can overlook my over winded post. Although this is kinda my personal journal of my 4 seasons of bee keeping. Love it when k see replies on these post, as this is a growing journey for me, and hopefully inspires other newbies like myself. The ups and downs, and failures that experience brings. .... rich


Today I did a general hive inspection. Just a fast visual. Noticed one of my 5 frame nukes be adding, and several looking close. 5 frames, 3 boxes high. So I had the bright idea to add a new box to the be adding one. Lol, a bright idea for sure. No suit, gloves, or smoker. Well, I popped the inner cover and out poured a mess of nasty bees. 😁 
My mistake, I got the box on, the inner cover part the way on, and cover over that. I bailed out of there so fast. They hit me in multiples... straight for the eyes. Lost my glasses on the ground, inner cover not on all the way, ect. Off to the woods I went running. They were on me like stink on poopy.... lol, all the way to the barn. 150 yards or so. I regrouped, and went back for round 2 .. I had to find glasses, and fix the inner cover, and top lid. Whew, that's over til Saturday. Lesson to be learned... No smoke, no jacket with veil, no gloves.... = no hive entry. So, Saturday, I'll be moving some very nice 3 and 4 hi nucs to 10 frame boxes. As the flow is on very big right now, and most of these hives are packing it in. Im.short on drawn frames, but they can draw em out now, as they collect the nectar. All hives in full force, and will be some splits, and some turned to full production hives !!! I may not make my 20 hive go before summer dirth, but 15nstrong ones are good for me. Summer splits are going to happen as well. So i may make it, fingers crossed. One delima, surgery on my back coming up June 6th.... So, plans my be squashed... say a few prayers guys, as I'm not sure how this is gonna work out for the bees and me. Till weekend, happy bee keeping to all.... Richard Thomas


----------



## Richinbama

Richinbama said:


> Today I did a general hive inspection. Just a fast visual. Noticed one of my 5 frame nukes be adding, and several looking close. 5 frames, 3 boxes high. So I had the bright idea to add a new box to the be adding one. Lol, a bright idea for sure. No suit, gloves, or smoker. Well, I popped the inner cover and out poured a mess of nasty bees. 😁
> My mistake, I got the box on, the inner cover part the way on, and cover over that. I bailed out of there so fast. They hit me in multiples... straight for the eyes. Lost my glasses on the ground, inner cover not on all the way, ect. Off to the woods I went running. They were on me like stink on poopy.... lol, all the way to the barn. 150 yards or so. I regrouped, and went back for round 2 .. I had to find glasses, and fix the inner cover, and top lid. Whew, that's over til Saturday. Lesson to be learned... No smoke, no jacket with veil, no gloves.... = no hive entry. So, Saturday, I'll be moving some very nice 3 and 4 hi nucs to 10 frame boxes. As the flow is on very big right now, and most of these hives are packing it in. Im.short on drawn frames, but they can draw em out now, as they collect the nectar. All hives in full force, and will be some splits, and some turned to full production hives !!! I may not make my 20 hive go before summer dirth, but 15nstrong ones are good for me. Summer splits are going to happen as well. So i may make it, fingers crossed. One delima, surgery on my back coming up June 6th.... So, plans my be squashed... say a few prayers guys, as I'm not sure how this is gonna work out for the bees and me. Till weekend, happy bee keeping to all.... Richard Thomas


Yesterday was a bee day, and today will complete my hives' thorough inspections. I did all hive except 2 daylight was ending before I finished. 6 hives complete, 2 left to do.
All hives looked very good. 2 had no eggs or large to find, except a few older brood, soon to hatch. I'm guessing that was due to being queen less last visit. Found one queen cell in one, and the other appeared queen less, or a virgin out mating, or not laying yet. I added space, and extra honey box to them. As they were still full of bees, and honey flowing in nicely. I did add a frame of bees and open brood to each, just in case.... All hive otherwise bursting with bees, brood and lots of honey coming in. The 2 remaining hives look well from visual appearance, 1 less than the other as far as entrance activity goes. But still nice. One was very weak and queen less last visit. Had good amount of honey in it though. I cut the hive down, as population was stagnet. I put inner cover over top single box, with honey boxes above. I was in hope of reducing hive space to defend, and maybe protecting the honey they had stored. Kinda risky with hive beetles, and wax moths in the near future. I did pop the top, and was appearing that the bees migrated through the inner cover, and set up shop through the center cut out. What will I find???? They appeared to be covering the 2 boxes that had honey frames in it well. Will there be brood, queen cells, or just overflow population from the single brood box I created below that inner cover? Should be fun to see what my experiment did??? I'll hope a queen came back, and no new queen cells in there, if so.... Will be a split for sure.
Medical update... June 7 the is my back surgery date. Fingers crossed and lots of prayers on the hat note. I'll be looking at all hives 1 last time next week prior to this major life event. Not sure how to handle the bee yard, as I'm told my recovery will be 3-4 months after surgery. I'll add 1-2 of honey supersbto any that look in need, and pray I have bees in September when the recovery phase ends, if all goes well. I hope the bees survive, and my honey doesn't fly away during this period. I hate the idea of being an absentee hive owner. I normally go inside the hives every 1-2 weeks. Any ideas from you guys and girls as to what I'll find in my small apiary when I get back into it?
Please post ideas as to what I should do prior to surgery, and maybe what to look forward to upon my return after 3+ months of absence. ??? I'll try to look at them, but I know I can't really lift during recovery... So good advice really needed here.
Thanks, Richard Thomas


----------



## Gray Goose

add the supers you feel they will need pre surgery for the 3 months.
find a young college student, that can do the lift carry while you supervise for the first while.

good luck on the surgery.

GG


----------



## Richinbama

Gray Goose said:


> add the supers you feel they will need pre surgery for the 3 months.
> find a young college student, that can do the lift carry while you supervise for the first while.
> 
> good luck on the surgery.
> 
> GG


Thanks gg. I added extra boxes to as many as I could. No students or interested folks in my area. Or I couldn't find. a few said they were interested, but never show up either.


----------



## AR1

Richinbama said:


> Thanks gg. I added extra boxes to as many as I could. No students or interested folks in my area. Or I couldn't find. a few said they were interested, but never show up either.


What's the low-down on the surgery? Hope all went well!


----------



## Richinbama

AR1 said:


> What's the low-down on the surgery? Hope all went well!


Surgery went well they said. Was allot worse than expected. 5 disk bad, did implants, screws, and cages. L-1 - s-5 fussion. Nerves were damaged from years of abuse. They said some would regenerate, some damage permanent. Time would tell if the surgery/repairs works. Overall the spine was corrected to their standard. Other I guess a flip of the coin. Could get better, or worse as far as pain and neuropathy. if I'm saying it right. prayers needed, as honestly I'm kinda scared on the long term prognosis. my business is construction, and farming. Construction is probably out, and not sure how in depth about the farming. Both hard work, and very physical jobs. Wlbeekeeping, I'm gonna try as the good Lord Let's me. I may have to go to another but 5 framers, 3-4 high. Workable I hope. As the larger boxes may be too much. Fingers crossed 🙂


----------



## AR1

Wishing you the best.


----------



## Richinbama

Hope everyone doing well !!! 😊
Update, 1 month out from surgery. 1st visit to doc, and xray looked ok. Thank the good lord.
Allot of pain still going on, and bad muscle spasms in back, and nerve pain down leg into foot. Foot feels like a burning, and sometimes numb. Which I am being careful with since a near fall. They want me to walk as i can, and no p.t. anytime soon. Will tell me more on my next visit. Hope some of this clears up, as im starting to feel kinda caged up, being so limited to do anything meaningful. I hope all is going good, as they arent really forthcoming with info at docs office. Not sure whats normal, and what isnt. Thry basically say it was a hard surgery, and takes allot of time. They did tell me I wouldn't be going back to my construction work. Very disappointing, as this was my business, and my life. Time will tell, as i beat their odds before. Lol, did see the bees from window last weekend. They were popping. All hives had lots of activity, and the ones i feared lost.... looked like wefe growing stronger. Dearth is on, and i cant get to them... so time will tell. Fingers crossed. Hope everyone has a great week, and doing well.
Richard


AR1 said:


> Wishing you the best.





AR1 said:


> Wishing you the best.


----------



## AR1

A few weeks ago I took care of a guy who had fallen off his roof, 15 or 20 foot fall. He came in coated with paint, which I initially thought was some antiseptic gunk the ER docs had painted him with! Upshot is, except for some cracked neck bones he escaped serious injury. An angel was watching out for that guy. He was pretty unhappy when I told him he wouldn't be playing any golf this fall.

Hoping for the best results for you, and soon enough back in the hives.


----------



## Richinbama

AR1 said:


> A few weeks ago I took care of a guy who had fallen off his roof, 15 or 20 foot fall. He came in coated with paint, which I initially thought was some antiseptic gunk the ER docs had painted him with! Upshot is, except for some cracked neck bones he escaped serious injury. An angel was watching out for that guy. He was pretty unhappy when I told him he wouldn't be playing any golf this fall.
> 
> Hoping for the best results for you, and soon enough back in the hives.


Thank you ar1, and everyone else. Being positive is best in any matter. Can't say I'm not a bit worried though. The good Lord has me covers, and your prayers as well. Thanks, Richard


----------

